# A Different Breed Adoption Pictures



## TeddieXRuxpin

I can't seem to find my old adoption thread so I guess this will be the last thread I make..I'm going to have to save the link so I can find it next time. 

Well today was a very busy day for us. We had A Different Breed, The City of Dallas and also Oak Hill dogs with us. I didn't get pictures of all the dogs, but quite a few. It was a very crazy day. Every week I go to an adoption I'll post pictures, so keep checking back.

First up is *Starsky *a Bull Terrier mix, about 8 months old and a great dog. I would have spent my whole day with him if I could have. He is such a free spirit! His ears are so HUGE!
















*Fizz *is such a funny dog both his underbite and personality! He tried so hard to give a poise expression, but that underbite stopped him everytime. 
















*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dexter has had a hard life and it's only started. He was picked up off the street by the city with a hurt back leg. He doesn't seem to use it much but gets along just fine. When I tried to pick him up he wasn't to happy, but after a bath and some TLC he melted my heart and I think I did the same to him.








Copper a little Boxer mix was born with both eyes, but has already lost one. I don't know his whole story, but he's a sweet heart. He just wants in your lap.. a big lap dog to come.








Denver is a Aussie/maybe Border Collie mix also with the city. He's full of energy and a goof ball. His markings were so different. He wasn't to happy about the camera.








*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

These two pups Dakota and (I think) Ranger were brought in today for a trade..A foster passed to another foster...they're going to be a huge handful. I'm thinking their some type of Akita mix or maybe Husky. 
Dakota








Ranger








I had another shave victim today..*Shakes head* a Cocker Spaniel mix who was an owner surrender. He was just one huge mat underside and all; so my job was to get them off. Which I didn't mind, but you could tell he wasn't a fan at all. You know how much one mat hurts let alone his entire body. After working on him for 2 hrs I had his lower back, one leg and underside cut. I felt so bad for him, but one of our good fosters took him home so he didn't have to go back to the city.








Ebony my big baby. Everyone seems to think she's mean; when really she couldn't be more sweet. I tried to get a few pictures of her where she *didn't* look mean and tough and I think these are about as nice as she can possibly look. I love her face!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Afew more of Ebony since she's so pretty..
























That's all for now. I should have more next weekend. Take care everyone!


----------



## Mr Pooch

Teddie thanks for sharing all these wonderful photos with us(its strange as you look at each dog a story unfolds) you should be so proud of what you do as these poor dogs deserve all the love and attention you and your team give them.My favourite is the dog with the underbite he's comical.lol.


----------



## digits mama

Teddie....How cool...You and Dakota make my day with shelter pics.

The cocker looks so much like Digit. When I saw him my heart dropped. Im still on search mode i think.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

digits mama said:


> Teddie....How cool...You and Dakota make my day with shelter pics.
> 
> The cocker looks so much like Digit. When I saw him my heart dropped. Im still on search mode i think.


You know these days my my week! I can just get away for a few hours and it really does help. Sometimes the days just end to fast.


----------



## Lorina

Fizz is so adorable! He reminds me of Billy Bob Thorton in Slingblade, in the cutest way possible.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Lorina said:


> Fizz is so adorable! He reminds me of Billy Bob Thorton in Slingblade, in the cutest way possible.


It's funny that most of the dogs people don't pay any attention to at adoptions are the ones everyone loves when I post pictures of. 

I always want to see the dogs again, but at the same time I really don't. I want them to go to a great home. It just stinks we wont see them again..


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Tsk tsk, Teddie...always losing your topics . That's ok, the "Find Topics by This Member" button isn't working so I keep losing mine as well.

....and I'm pretty much in love with Starsky.






.....and Ebony.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Tsk tsk, Teddie...always losing your topics . That's ok, the "Find Topics by This Member" button isn't working so I keep losing mine as well.
> 
> ....and I'm pretty much in love with Starsky.
> .....and Ebony.


Lol I know...*hangs head*...I went through all of my posts and couldn't find it.  So i'm saving the link to this one so I wont be loosing it again. 

I always have at least two favorites of the week; Starsky and Fizz were my two this weekend. Ebony is there every week so I picked two new favorites. So many people see her as this really mean dog and she really isn't. She hates cats, but she is a really nice dog. She really doesn't like the camera so it made getting a good picture hard.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Lol I know...*hangs head*...I went through all of my posts and couldn't find it.  So i'm saving the link to this one so I wont be loosing it again.
> 
> I always have at least two favorites of the week; Starsky and Fizz were my two this weekend. Ebony is there every week so I picked two new favorites. So many people see her as this really mean dog and she really isn't. She hates cats, but she is a really nice dog. She really doesn't like the camera so it made getting a good picture hard.


Ebony just has a very dignified face. I think people look at that combined with her breed and thing "Uhoh". Personally, I think she's a very pretty girl though


----------



## Inga

LOL Fizz reminds me of Oliver, who does not remind me of Billy Bob Thorton. I didn't see slingblade though so who knows. LOL I love the undignified under bite. I have a few rather stuck up breed people who take every opportunity to let me know that Oliver's tooth is sticking out again. LOL He had a broken jaw and only one side sticks out further then the other. Oh well, I love him as he is. I believe it is things like that that give an animal character. People too actually. LOL Ebony is beautiful too. I think she is one of those tough looking girls that ends up having such a soft heart and surprising you. LOL She had very pretty eyes.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Ebony just has a very dignified face. I think people look at that combined with her breed and thing "Uhoh". Personally, I think she's a very pretty girl though


She is a tough looking girl, but she's just a huge baby. She is strong and I just cringe at the sight of people that don't know her taking her out on a skinny leash. Lets just say they don't like me running up to them all the time lol.


Inga said:


> LOL Fizz reminds me of Oliver, who does not remind me of Billy Bob Thorton. I didn't see slingblade though so who knows. LOL I love the undignified under bite. I have a few rather stuck up breed people who take every opportunity to let me know that Oliver's tooth is sticking out again. LOL He had a broken jaw and only one side sticks out further then the other. Oh well, I love him as he is. I believe it is things like that that give an animal character. People too actually. LOL Ebony is beautiful too. I think she is one of those tough looking girls that ends up having such a soft heart and surprising you. LOL She had very pretty eyes.


Hey nobody is perfect. I personally love underbites; I smiled everytime I saw Fizz yesterday. Undignified is the word I was looking for because it explain his look in a nutshell!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*A Different Breed Adoption Pictures 2/9*

Today was so nice outside and we had a flood gate of people show up. It was a fun yet exhausting day. Some people really still amaze me at the quesions and remarks they throw at us. Stupid covers then..I don't have a problem explaining stuff over and over, but we had so many anti-pit bull people come in I just had to keep my mouth shut. EHHH..*deep breath*

*PICTURE OVER LOAD!*
Sugar is so loyal about coming up we need to find a good home for her! 








And what she does best..any toy you give her plastic, stuffed, rubber, she will chew it apart in under two minutes. She never eats it, but it's like her way to take out frustration. We've had to many bad apps on her.








Jelly Bean is still with us and has been hard to place. Once they get big it takes years before we can find a home. 








Matty from last week is also back. It's funny I spent hours cutting the mats out of his fur and his foster took him home, gave him a bath, and brushed him. Now all the mats are gone and he has a funny hair cut...go figure. lol His eyes refelcted, but he looks handsome. He hates the camera.








**More**


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Cookie is new with us. She was found as a stray and gave birth to one puppy. Pore thing is so small (I call those rat dogs..lol). She was terrified and didn't know what to do. She has a promising app with a lady who already has a Rat Terrier. Cookie didn't want to leave her and this lady didn't want to leave her either. They are meant to be! The worst part is she has an _over_ bite and makes her look like a certain rodent..she was sweet, but to small for me. I just new she was going to break.








Bree a full blooded Rottie(small) was with us today. She is new and a doll! She loves dogs and wants to be in everyones buissness. She is such a good dog.
















We had an adult Lab/Weimeriner named Rosy. It was wierd because she looked nothing like the litter we have..








**MORE**


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I'm upset with the people that named these two pups..My real name is Dakota and she named them Dakota and Ranger. So my sister went up today and kept saying "Dakota SIT!" etc.. it was funny, but my neck hurts from not knowing if they were talking about the dog or me.. : )
Ranger (Top), Dakota(bottom)
















There are only 3 lab/Weim pups left; all black, two boys one girl. The biggest boy (Pinstripe) is going into another foster home to be adopted. They are so big!
Look how tall!
















**MORE**


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Ooh, gorgeous dog overload. I love Bree, especially in the 2nd picture. And Jelly Bean, of course . Are you sure that Cookie is a Rat Terrier? I have a Rattie and Cookie looks more like a Chihuahua in my eyes.

I noticed you guys seem to get a lot of Weim mixes. It's so weird how there are different trends in different areas. We get hardly any Weims here.

ETA: THe Sibe mixes are lovely as well. Lol, I didn't know your name was Dakota


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

We still have the fluffy puppies; that I need to get around to posting the mom pictures of both litters. Teddy got an app today and the others have some interest. For some reason black dogs really are hard to find home.
Teddy:








Patti..cutie with a nub








Tyler..funny ears








I thought I'd add in that a collie came to visit. 









If you remember I posted a while ago about a bull terrier mix named Pearl who was deaf. She got adopted and her new parents came back to visit us. They have adopted another deaf dogs ant they get a long super!!

Well that's it for now. Take care everyone and more pictures to come next week!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Ooh, gorgeous dog overload. I love Bree, especially in the 2nd picture. And Jelly Bean, of course . Are you sure that Cookie is a Rat Terrier? I have a Rattie and Cookie looks more like a Chihuahua in my eyes.
> 
> I noticed you guys seem to get a lot of Weim mixes. It's so weird how there are different trends in different areas. We get hardly any Weims here.
> 
> ETA: THe Sibe mixes are lovely as well. Lol, I didn't know your name was Dakota


Hah and you posted before I was even done..there are more!! lol. 

Besides the pups we haven't had any others. I just keep posting up dates on them; they're the same dogs. Rosy was a surprise! And Cookie is a chihuahua I just meant she already has a Rat Terrier at home..sorry for that confusion. 

Yeah I never really liked my name and everyone names their dogs that now. *coughs* YOU *coughs*. So I like to go by something different.


----------



## Inga

They are all wonderful dogs you can see that in the photos you post. Poor Patti with the nub photographs like I do. LOL I always look like I went out on a drinking binge. LOL I can't seem to keep my eyes all the way open in pictures and always do something dumb with my mouth. Bree is of course, my favorite. I hope they all find wonderful homes. It is so strange how people don't wish to adopt the dark colored dogs. I must be a freak because I always think the dark color dogs are cutest. LOL You do such a wonderful job with the pictures. I so wish we had a set up like you do. I would need fosters of course as well. I think it is always interesting to see what dogs are popular where.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Hah and you posted before I was even done..there are more!! lol.
> 
> Besides the pups we haven't had any others. I just keep posting up dates on them; they're the same dogs. Rosy was a surprise! And Cookie is a chihuahua I just meant she already has a Rat Terrier at home..sorry for that confusion.
> 
> Yeah I never really liked my name and everyone names their dogs that now. *coughs* YOU *coughs*. So I like to go by something different.


Lol, I just noticed that 

Oh, that makes sense. Yeah, I thought that might be what you meant after I posted...but I wasn't sure. Thanks for clearing it up.

Heyhey, Dakota is 7 years old, I tooootaly named her before the trend . Actually, I was even the one that named her so no blaming me .


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Inga said:


> They are all wonderful dogs you can see that in the photos you post. Poor Patti with the nub photographs like I do. LOL I always look like I went out on a drinking binge. LOL I can't seem to keep my eyes all the way open in pictures and always do something dumb with my mouth. Bree is of course, my favorite. I hope they all find wonderful homes. It is so strange how people don't wish to adopt the dark colored dogs. I must be a freak because I always think the dark color dogs are cutest. LOL You do such a wonderful job with the pictures. I so wish we had a set up like you do. I would need fosters of course as well. I think it is always interesting to see what dogs are popular where.


Why thank you Inga.  Besides spending the day with them the next best part for me are the pictures. Although I don't have the best of camera and really hope to get a canon soon, but until then..

Darker dogs are really hard to adopt here and always have been. The light colored and white dogs go like the wind. Black dogs are almost as hard as bullies to adopt; which to me is amazing because I couldn't care less about the color and love the bullies! 



Dakota Spirit said:


> Lol, I just noticed that
> 
> Oh, that makes sense. Yeah, I thought that might be what you meant after I posted...but I wasn't sure. Thanks for clearing it up.
> 
> Heyhey, Dakota is 7 years old, I tooootaly named her before the trend. Actually, I was even the one that named her so no blaming me .


Yeah, yeah, yeah lol. I think it's a pretty name for a dog..just not me I guess. I see them sticking around a while so I'll have to get used to it or give him a nick name..


----------



## Mr Pooch

Ted what breed is Ebony? shes beautiful if i lived in the US id be so tempted to adopt her.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mr. Pooch- 
She's a full blooded American Staffordshire Bull Terrier. She hates cats..we've had a few incedents with her and cats so they are no longer friends and would do better as an only dog. So you're in the clear.  She is great with other dogs as long as she doesn't feel the need to take it to the next level. If she feels threatened even to the slightest bit she will show her dominance. Other wise she is a great dog with kids, people both men and women. She has been growing on me, but without the room and already have four dogs. I really don't see her getting adopted any time soon and her scared face (from playing so hard) only makes her look more mean. We have to tell people she's really nice because they think she's an xfighting dog..


----------



## Mr Pooch

Well i think shes a stunner of a dog.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mr Pooch said:


> Well i think shes a stunner of a dog.


We need more bully lovers like you and Dakotarolleyes: lol now I'm going to think of that every time I reply back to you) and inga and other people on this forum! Why do you guys live so far away?


----------



## Mr Pooch

I know ted its a damm shame,let me know what happens to her.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> We need more bully lovers like you and Dakotarolleyes: lol now I'm going to think of that every time I reply back to you) and inga and other people on this forum! Why do you guys live so far away?


Ahaha 

Aye, I wish there were more in my area as well. Actually based on some forums I've been on there IS a large bully community in WA (We even have a state APBT club) but I don't meet them a lot in shelter work. Not at my shelter, anyway. 

Lol, if only I could replace all the people who come in any say "No way, those dogs turn on you!" with lovers...well that'd be perfect .


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Hmmm as I dig the paper with all the dog names out of my wallet...Today was SoOO rainy! It rained off and on the whole entire five hours we were open. So now my hair is all curly lol.. We had a full house(city, ADB, and Oak Hill) so there are even more pictures then last week and I uploaded over 40 pictures..don't worry I'm not posting them all. 

An old time buddy of mine came back for our adoption drive. He's been with the city for forever and seems to just be to much for everyone. He needs a home with plenty of exercise and love. You'd think any dog lover would take him. His name is Wolfgang. 









My other Baby Gabby. She's been with us since she was pretty young and is now 7-8 months old. Still young but big; not many people look once they're her size. It's sad, but true. She weighs about 50-60 pounds and is still not done growing. I LOVE her nose!









Twinkie is also still with us; two of her sisters along with herself were found wondering in a park near her now fosters home. There are two of them left; Twinkie and Snickers. Hehe








Twinkie and her bussy Stazia..Stazia is only 3-4 years old and only loves her foster mom.








*Lots More*


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Omg, I'll take Wolfgang and Gabby please


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Our big bears Ranger & Kodiac (was Dakota). They're Akita/Husky mixes and Ranger is growing on me. I said he needs a German accent. lol Look how big and only 3 months old
















Patti came again today. Her cute little bob tail and a personality that charms everyone. She's smart, gental, and just loves life. 








Tyler; that big pig! He's still a puppy, but has the belly for a large breed adult. j/k It's huge thought!








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Blackie came with the City and everyone loved him. He got a long with everyone and everyone got along with him. He's got a gental soul and only wants to please. We were sad to see him go back to the shelter.









Chula and Carol are very close and have raised their puppies together. Chula is the mother of the fluffy puppies I posted a while back and Carol is the mother of the Terrier pups. They were found close together and have been unseparable.









And we have a new Sugar..She's got a long past and even a past owner that maybe in jail.. She's been through a lot.









Bella started in Alaska where she lived with her owner. He got transfered to Texas and she came along where he could no longer keep her. So she was boarded at tooth acres and had to get out. She is now with one of our fosters. So even though her past isn't that great it's pretty cool that she's from Alaska and this cold weather we're complaining about is nothing to her!








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

We have another new set of pups. Ripley and Troy a Lab mix and a Shep mix. They're said to be about 9 weeks, but I don't see it. I think they're a lot younger than that.









Dexter was neutered, but came full fledged to party! He has made it his number one priority to protect his foster mom. It makes adoptions hard for him when he's in such a shell. He's coming a long though.









Alice has been with the city for a while too. She's a sweetie and loved everyone. She can go from full of energy to alseep on your lap with the snap of a finger.









Kaia is a cutie too. She's about 2 1/2 months old and said to be a Boston Terrier, but no one saw it in her. We see more Heeler and Chihuahua than anything.








*A Few More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And Willy..He was funny, but ad to pee on evrything. The city is saying he's a Schnauzer mix. What a character! The only picture I could get of his entire body was of him peeing..I didn't htink I'd post that lol


----------



## Shaina

Ooooh I'll take Alice...She's lovely, and I need a second dog that has lots of energy but still likes to crash, since that's how Kim's turning out to be. How old is she? 8 mo. to 3 yrs would be perfect...lol. Think she would like to do casual agility when she grows up a bit more?  How about hiking and canoing?


----------



## Inga

What I want to know is how is it that people can continue to breed their dog with stupid excuses as to why they are doing it when there are so many wonderful looking and sweet dogs out there already. I love Baby Gabby and I would look at her. She has a great face if you ask me. I am partial to black and tan mind you, but wow she is really lovely. She also has kind eyes. NOT fair I tell ya. I hope they all find homes. How do they decide who comes and how often can they come to the adoption fair? It goes on every weekend right?

Shaina, Alice looks like a gal that would love to go hiking and Canoing. I bet she would be an agility master. LOL
She sure has a sweet look on her face doesn't she?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Shaina said:


> Ooooh I'll take Alice...She's lovely, and I need a second dog that has lots of energy but still likes to crash, since that's how Kim's turning out to be. How old is she? 8 mo. to 3 yrs would be perfect...lol. Think she would like to do casual agility when she grows up a bit more?  How about hiking and canoing?


Well I really wish you lived here or would do a long road trip. She's been in the shelter most of her life and is around 1-2 years old I do believe. Everyone was rooting for her today!


Inga said:


> What I want to know is how is it that people can continue to breed their dog with stupid excuses as to why they are doing it when there are so many wonderful looking and sweet dogs out there already. I love Baby Gabby and I would look at her. She has a great face if you ask me. I am partial to black and tan mind you, but wow she is really lovely. She also has kind eyes. NOT fair I tell ya. I hope they all find homes. How do they decide who comes and how often can they come to the adoption fair? It goes on every weekend right?


Well that's nice to hear that some poeple would love her.  She's got a great personality, but when they see 60 pounds and only 7 months old they jump back with "" <- with that facial expression. I for one love huge dogs and the bigger they get the more I'll probably like them. 

I go every week unless I'm sick..or even if I'm sick in some cases. The City comes every other weekend now; it used to be once a month. Oak Hill comes every week also. We have an adoption every week though.


----------



## digits mama

Come on Inga...win that dang lottery

I want them all but my heart bleeds for Dexter, Willy, Bella, Blackie, Aww shoot..all of them.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

digits mama said:


> Come on Inga...win that dang lottery


Seriously...that's enough talk. Let's see some action .

Yep...I'm comin' to see you Teddie. There's a few of these babies that need to come live with me .


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Seriously...that's enough talk. Let's see some action .
> 
> Yep...I'm comin' to see you Teddie. There's a few of these babies that need to come live with me .


Hey, come on down! We're open next weekend lol. I come across so many I'd take home if I really could. It's hard to leave and wait until the next week to see them. They all pull at your heart strings and once you work one work an adoption one day there is no going back.


----------



## Shaina

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Well I really wish you lived here or would do a long road trip. She's been in the shelter most of her life and is around 1-2 years old I do believe. Everyone was rooting for her today!


I wish I did too...and I really have to keep myself from adopting a second dog before we find a place to live when we move this summer. Not to mention the time and cost of a road trip to Texas. I can't believe she's been in the shelter that long without anyone taking her home...she's adorable! How big is she? 40-50lbs? (It's hard to tell from that angle). Perhaps if she's still there in July-August (and for her sake I sincerely hope she's not), I will have a chance of doing something about it.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Shaina said:


> I wish I did too...and I really have to keep myself from adopting a second dog before we find a place to live when we move this summer. Not to mention the time and cost of a road trip to Texas. I can't believe she's been in the shelter that long without anyone taking her home...she's adorable! How big is she? 40-50lbs? (It's hard to tell from that angle). Perhaps if she's still there in July-August (and for her sake I sincerely hope she's not), I will have a chance of doing something about it.


Oh no she's much smaller than that, but can really hold her own. I'd say she's between 20-25 pounds. So she's pretty small.. The pictures make her look bigger. Are you looking for a bigger dog?

I really do hope she gets adopted before then because her time would be up way before that. The next time the city comes(2 weeks) I'll ask what's going on with her and if she's been adopted. This is a bad picture, but it shows the length of her legs..


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Hey, come on down! We're open next weekend lol. I come across so many I'd take home if I really could. It's hard to leave and wait until the next week to see them. They all pull at your heart strings and once you work one work an adoption one day there is no going back.


-nods- I know how that goes. I try to be careful and not get two attached - but I've had a few instances where I really let my emotions run away. It's hard not to, when there are so many sad faces looking for forever homes.


----------



## Mr Pooch

Ted i love it when you post these pictures,like i said before i see a story when i look in their eyes,its strange but when we look into people eyes that have been through s*** you can tell but the majority of dogs eyes you've posted just read "please i'll be nice give me some love mannnnn) i said the majority because my favourite is kaia(i wanted to call my daughter that but her mum said no) she has sad eyes, and shes so loveable,i suppose some dogs go through so much bulls**** that not even their eyes can lie.


----------



## Inga

digits mama said:


> Come on Inga...win that dang lottery
> 
> I want them all but my heart bleeds for Dexter, Willy, Bella, Blackie, Aww shoot..all of them.


Hey, I am trying, I can only do my part, the rest is in God's hands. I will keep Teddie's rescue in mind though if I do. Paying for a spay/neuter clinic in the area would help soooo much too. digits mama, you would probably have space for all those pups too wouldn't you? Just need to know if you will be needing gas money or a van when I win the lottery so you can pick them all up. Pray folks pray. If Shaina's dog get adopted, no worries, we will be able to all help her find the perfect dog for her and the little dog she likes will hopefully have a great new home as well. How sad is it that a dog has never known love?


----------



## Shaina

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Oh no she's much smaller than that, but can really hold her own. I'd say she's between 20-25 pounds. So she's pretty small.. The pictures make her look bigger. Are you looking for a bigger dog?
> 
> I really do hope she gets adopted before then because her time would be up way before that. The next time the city comes(2 weeks) I'll ask what's going on with her and if she's been adopted. This is a bad picture, but it shows the length of her legs..


No no, I'm happy with any dog over 10-15 pounds. In fact, I actually like her size better than 40-50 lbs...after all Kim was supposed to be 20-30 lbs. I just thought she looked bigger than that.

There's no chance of a no-kill type rescue pulling her or anything? I mean, she's so young, and a very adoptable size really. Not to mention adorable and sweet. I would be the worst rescue worker ever...now I'm getting all worked up over a dog I haven't even met and am trying to remember if I know anyone in Texas  I really really wish I were in a position to take her now...argh



Inga said:


> How sad is it that a dog has never known love?


No kidding, to grow up in a shelter like that...I mean at least with fostered dogs you know they are loved and given lots of attention, even if they never really "belong." Even in the best shelter, the staff only has so much time to spend on an individual dog...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Shaina said:


> No no, I'm happy with any dog over 10-15 pounds. In fact, I actually like her size better than 40-50 lbs...after all Kim was supposed to be 20-30 lbs. I just thought she looked bigger than that.
> 
> There's no chance of a no-kill type rescue pulling her or anything? I mean, she's so young, and a very adoptable size really. Not to mention adorable and sweet. I would be the worst rescue worker ever...now I'm getting all worked up over a dog I haven't even met and am trying to remember if I know anyone in Texas  I really really wish I were in a position to take her now...argh


Oh that wasn't my intention. I don't want you getting worked up; I know that feeling and have gotten sucked into the black hole a wopping 6 times lol. 

I don't know that I should tell you anything else lol. 

Since they've had her so long I don't know how long she'll have, but you don't hear of Kill shelters holding dogs for years. I don't know how long they've had her, but the girl I was talking to about her today said she'd been there for a long time. And our rescue is just packed right now. We're up to our eyes in fur, tails, and paws at the moment. She may be there still in July/Aug, it's just really hard to say for sure. We had a few dogs from the city that have been in the shelter for a while. One that is now an adult was either born at or given up right after he was born and is still there. This city shelter is a very nice one though. Pateint and gives the dogs a long time before they put them down..I thinkt he estimated time is 6 months, but it's a lot of the time longer than that. I'm told (can't bring myself to go) they hold over 300+ dogs and cats there. hey just moved to a huge building and it's nice, clean, well built. It's huge and you just know you'd come out with a dog on leash one way or another. I've yet to go just for this reason.



Mr Pooch said:


> Ted i love it when you post these pictures,like i said before i see a story when i look in their eyes,its strange but when we look into people eyes that have been through s*** you can tell but the majority of dogs eyes you've posted just read "please i'll be nice give me some love mannnnn) i said the majority because my favourite is kaia(i wanted to call my daughter that but her mum said no) she has sad eyes, and shes so loveable,i suppose some dogs go through so much bulls**** that not even their eyes can lie.


One of the hardest parts is packing all the city dogs back up. You don't feel so bad for the fosters because they get to go back to an actual home where they're fed, played with and loved on. Everytime I've fostered it's more of a new family member while it lasts and then they move on up to the next best thing..a new home where they're the center of attention.


Inga said:


> Hey, I am trying, I can only do my part, the rest is in God's hands. I will keep Teddie's rescue in mind though if I do. Paying for a spay/neuter clinic in the area would help soooo much too. digits mama, you would probably have space for all those pups too wouldn't you? Just need to know if you will be needing gas money or a van when I win the lottery so you can pick them all up. Pray folks pray. If Shaina's dog get adopted, no worries, we will be able to all help her find the perfect dog for her and the little dog she likes will hopefully have a great new home as well. How sad is it that a dog has never known love?


That's were we come in a lot of the time. Besides talking to people and answering questions our job is to love on them. I know so many dogs that come into adoptions ready to go because they know all of the people. Jelly bean came running over to me today and didn't want any one esle. She's now 6 months old and I've seen her constant since she was 6 weeks old. So there is a part that is like a huge doggy freindly family and that I think does comfort them at least a little bit. It helps me to think so.


----------



## digits mama

One day Inga...I want to do just that. If I had the time and everything was paid for, I would in a heartbeat. I will soon adopt a dog in need, I look everyday. I would love to do it now but these 2 pups I have now arent quite ready yet. But once one looks at me with the talking eyes close to me.I will be so there. 

I have already came t h i s c l o s e 3 times in the last month looking at petfinder but they got adopted before I could get to them. 

you guys rock.


----------



## Shaina

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Oh that wasn't my intention. I don't want you getting worked up; I know that feeling and have gotten sucked into the balc hole a wopping 6 times lol.
> 
> I don't know that I should tell you anything else lol.


No, I realize you didn't intend that. I just got sucked in unexpectedly, and am frustrated because I can't do anything to help.

Was one of your "black holes" Elliott, by chance?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Shaina said:


> No, I realize you didn't intend that. I just got sucked in unexpectedly, and am frustrated because I can't do anything to help.
> 
> Was one of your "black holes" Elliott, by chance?


Well I will do my best to keep you updated. 

Yes! He was one who contributed to my huge black hole.. Teddie is the one that really made it clear though. Out of six Ted's the only one that has stayed so far.  So far are the key words here.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Denver is a Aussie/maybe Border Collie mix also with the city. He's full of energy and a goof ball. His markings were so different. He wasn't to happy about the camera.


Has Denver been adopted yet? He's so beautiful. I would think a cutie like that would get a home pretty quickly...but if not, I may have to take a very very long road trip to Texas!


----------



## MegaMuttMom

I love all the pictures but Tyler, boy oh boy, something about Tyler made me reply to this thread. I love him from afar.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

FriendsOfZoe said:


> Has Denver been adopted yet? He's so beautiful. I would think a cutie like that would get a home pretty quickly...but if not, I may have to take a very very long road trip to Texas!


I'm not sure since he's with the city. I work with ADB so I have to ask the city workers when they come down. Next time they come I'll be sure to ask about him. He was so full of energy and a nice size dog (not to big yet not small) a lovey boy.


MegaMuttMom said:


> I love all the pictures but Tyler, boy oh boy, something about Tyler made me reply to this thread. I love him from afar.


Tyler is a favorite with us too. His big pork belly and funny personality just makes everyone melt. Hid ears are pretty funny too; one stays up and one stays down all the time.


----------



## Puppy_love_122

Awww I love them all. So cute, I dont see how people could get rid of those cute faces. I think Dexter is the cutest thing, he reminds he of the grinch's dog, lol.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Today was beautiful and we had a flood of people come into the adoption. We didn't have the city with us this week, but we had a full house and quite a few guest fosters. So once again I have a lot of pictures so stay with me.. lol 

A new foster, Bosco a Sibe (husky) mix and what a doll! He was terrified the whole day, but took wonderful pictures. He had a runny nose while we were open, but once dogs started to leave and not so many people were coming in he popped up and started looking around. Next week will be better.
















Moose has been with us for a little while, but this was only his second adoption. He's been going through heartworm treatment and next week will be his last round. He's doing fantastic and coming along beautifully. He's an Australian Shepherd/ Saint Bernard mix and very skinny at 60 pounds. He was one of my new favorites because of his personality. And he's got a nub.. hehe

















*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Tonka was just a burst of energy. We seem to have at least one of those kinds of dog a week; usually more. He was out of has crate the most because he couldn't stay still. He's a very good and gentle dog, the perfect size too.








Mikey touched a special spot in my heart and seemed to bond with me over everyone. He's an estimated 2 year old Shih Tzu. He was found Matted over his entire body, down to the skin, and in pain. He caught my eye because he reminds me so much of Ted only he's much smaller. He's got the same eye condition and wanted me to get him out and just hold him all day. I almost came home with a new Shih Tzu, but Ted and my whole family would have killed me.. I bet He and Ted would have hit it off though. I told one of the volunteers I wish I could have Mikey's personality and Ted's overall look..Although now that I've seen him all cut down I want to go shave Teddie.








Savana is a sleepy baby who keeps to herself. She slept most of the day and when I got her out she woke up like I do..jump and give that evil eye.. lol We were a perfect fit, sleepy, lazy, and quiet.








Moe... A Cocker Spaniel and the mean brute of them all. He wanted to start a fight with all of the dog no matter their size. He's a real beauty, but what a brat! He was a guest foster along with Tonka and Gabby 2.








*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Gabby 2; I say two because we have another Gabby and this was one of our guests. She is an American Bull Dog/Boxer mix. He wasn't to happy about being there today, but it was her first time in a crate and also around that many dogs. She's a real sweet dog and about 3 years old. She was found my her foster and has had several health problems. I was told she has mamory tumors and has had a litter of pups in the past. She's had a rough life and needs a nice place to rest her paws at.








Kodiak and Ranger have a good looking home to go to. A couple want to take them both..what a hand full! They have a Chow mix who got along with them and played with both. I'll miss Ranger's face. I think he's an eeyore dog..he walks aloof and has the exact same expression on his face all day no matter what he's doing. 
















The two Lab/Weim puppies also have a home lined up to go together. Teh home check has been done and it looks great. It's good they can stay together; I think they're just going to blossom. 








*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Copper joined us again and I could never get tired of looking at that face. Everyone wants to take him home, but no one will. It's sad, but he's got a nice life with his foster so it's a waiting game for now. We dressed him up with a Jelly Belly(?) and took pictures of him. I think he looked cute in it.








Gabby also decided to join us today and is getting bigger and bigger. I would have a whole house of dogs if I really could. I always have a big long list of the dogs that would have come home this day. I'm glad I've got something to hold me back and the fact I already have four at home. I stayed after closing so I got some cute shots. We're open from noon to 4p.m. and I was there until about 8p.m. All of the dogs had calm..it was very pleasant. I am only posting this because I love her nose!!









Puppies Troy and Ripley..still sleeping. 








And a set of three pups with sarcoptic mange..I don't have much to say on that topic *rolls eyes*









Ok all done..


----------



## Mr Pooch

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Today was beautiful and we had a flood of people come into the adoption. We didn't have the city with us this week, but we had a full house and quite a few guest fosters. So once again I have a lot of pictures so stay with me.. lol
> 
> A new foster, Bosco a Sibe (husky) mix and what a doll! He was terrified the whole day, but took wonderful pictures. He had a runny nose while we were open, but once dogs started to leave and not so many people were coming in he popped up and started looking around. Next week will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moose has been with us for a little while, but this was only his second adoption. He's been going through heartworm treatment and next week will be his last round. He's doing fantastic and coming along beautifully. He's an Australian Shepherd/ Saint Bernard mix and very skinny at 60 pounds. He was one of my new favorites because of his personality. And he's got a nub.. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE*


Ted that pooch looks just like one i was telling dakota i loved yesterday,he/she is beautiful


----------



## digits mama

Teddie...I love every single one..I still appreciate what you do...God grants you some major strength.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Thank you digits.

To tell the truth; I'm not sure if the dogs enjoy it more or if I do.. I hate when I have to miss a day and i've been sick all week so it was nice to be able to get out. Staying four hours late; Ted wasn't to happy. He wont leave my side now...I guess I was gone to long.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Ah, Bosco is adorable . I like Moose a lot too - they are all little cuties.


----------



## Pax

Aww... they are all beautiful. I wish I could take them all home. You take such nice pictures! 

I love Moose. He looks so much like my Taz it's almost eerie.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Ah, Bosco is adorable . I like Moose a lot too - they are all little cuties.


I know he had all of us squealing. He's going to be a gorgeous dog when he's an adult.


Pax said:


> Aww... they are all beautiful. I wish I could take them all home. You take such nice pictures!
> 
> I love Moose. He looks so much like my Taz it's almost eerie.


Thank you. 

What do you have Taz pinned as? We're still up in the air about Moose's breed. It could be Saint Bernard, Aussie, Great Pyreneese...

I can see from your avatar Taz is very handsome!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I thought I missed something...picture time. 

Today was great and very busy! I don't have many pictures and this will be short this week because I'm worn out. I came home and walked Ted a mile after running around all day. 

I'm not a huge Lab fan, but Boomer is officially my new big baby! He's around 2-3 years old and was found as a stray. We're thinking he's full Lab and what a beauty! His coat just shines and he's always smiling. I was working with him all day long; off and on. We worked on sit, down, crawl, and treat catching. He knows them all and even has a family *very* interested in him. He's such a good dog!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And a new dog Skipper..I wasn't able to spend much time with him, but he is very sweet and also has some one interested in him. It's both Skipper and Boomers virst time at an adoption and it's looking good.








This would have been good if the camera sting hadn't gotten in the way.. 









That's it this week. I hope everyone has had a wonderful Sat and hope Sunday is just as good!


----------



## Dana1384

I want Ranger!!! This is such a wonderful thing you are doing, and if i was u, I would have 20 dogs.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dana1384 said:


> I want Ranger!!! This is such a wonderful thing you are doing, and if i was u, I would have 20 dogs.


If I knew I could afford it and keep them all happy I would!  I know several people who have over 30 foster dogs..and cats. I think when you have that many animals they can't possible have individual attention. I love every dog that comes through, but there are always those few that grab your heart and take it with them. I've had six fosters and Teddie was the lucky one who got to stay. Although I would have kept Runzel (Boxer/Staffie) if I really could have. They're all such wonderful dogs and have so much to offer.

Thank you Dana. I enjoy it more than anything else I do; probably more than the dogs do.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Boomer IS a handsome Lab. That's not always something you see what with all the Labs/Mixes that come into shelters.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Today was so nice out and we had crouds of people come in. We moved our times to 12 -5p.m. so we geta lot of confused people. It was cold, but we got several good applications. Which is all that matters.

Ms. Chilly came back to visit and stole everyones hearts. She always has a smile on her face even if she's running or upset. For those who haven't seen a post on her before; she was thrown over a fence when she was only 8 weeks old. She's now paralyzed from the waist down, but knows nothing else. The only thing that she truly knows is the fact she's faster than any other dog she's been around.








She does have wounds on her feet, but she feels nothing. No matter what they put on her feet she pulls it off; it's from scooting around ont he floor when not in the chair.








I don't know if any one remembers I meantioned three pups that have/had mange..well here they are. 








They're all little brats when together; as soon you get them apart..Even the most dominat one turns to moosh.








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Moose is back and what a goof ball. All he wants is a butt scratch and some love. He has some good days and bad days and is still recovering from the heartworm treatment. He's a big love though.








Rosie has an application and I sure hope it goes through. She will just flourish once she's placed. She needs a lot more one on one than any dog I've seen.








I was happy to see she went to sleep while we were there.








We had a lot of sleepy babies today..Chula seems to of found a nice spot too.








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Matty finallyw ent and got groomed..He looks kind of funny now, but it'll grow back. He's such a good day and now has a good Application. He needs a nice home to just relax at so I hope this all works out.








Ranger & Kodiak are still tagging along with us.. Kodiak is adopted we are just waiting for the right pick up time. We're not so sure about Ranger. I want to bring him home so back..his face is staying the same; he's just getting huge! My kind of dog. I hope who ever do adopt them do a lot of training.
















*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Bruce also has an app and I can safely say he's adopted. The family is such a good match. 









We had two visiters today.. I can't remember either names, but both are cuties! 

This is a beautiful/goofy/loving pitty owned by one of our wonderful volunteers. She's intersted in Jelly bean so her hubby brought their baby up. He was so handsome I had to get pictures.








This is a not so good picture of an update adoption. He was adopted out a short while back and came back to visit. His owners are great and you can tell he's go everything he needs in life. He was a little wiggle worm and my camera wouldn't focus on him. He was really cute! 








All done. Take care


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Aw, my Moose is back  I hope he finds a more suited family this time around. 

Didn't you guys have a family on the line that wanted both Ranger and Kodiak? Did that fall through?

Everyone's looking good this week. Chili pulls at my heart though, for obvious reasons. We had a disabled dog in at the HS awhile back and I LOVED working with him. They named him Scooter (he had a wheelchair as well) of all things


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Aw, my Moose is back  I hope he finds a more suited family this time around.


I do too. He is so happy with a simple scratch and a nice place to sleep. I don't think he should go to a house with kids or other dogs right now. He is doig a lot better, but can get startled easily and doesn't like rough place. He gets upset when you get to excited. It's something we're working on with him. 



> Didn't you guys have a family on the line that wanted both Ranger and Kodiak? Did that fall through?


A couple was intersted in them and have adopted Kodiak..they're not to sure if they want both. I say "don't do it", but they're not my fosters. They have a dog and the way these two are bonded they will form a "click" and leave this other dog out of it. I cans ee us getting these dogs back in a few months whent hey're 80 pounds. They don't really believe in training and pretty much just want to have another dog. They have a corgi ish/shar pei mix kind of dog that is wonderful off leash and gets along with everyone. These dogs are a mix of Husky and Shiba Inu; two hard headed breed that need at least basic training and that I don't see happening.  Yes it urks me.



> Everyone's looking good this week. Chili pulls at my heart though, for obvious reasons. We had a disabled dog in at the HS awhile back and I LOVED working with him. They named him Scooter (he had a wheelchair as well) of all things


She's a darling and wants all of the attention she can get. She's also incontinent and get very ashamed when she does go. You can tell in her face and her whole mood changes. She lights up a room with that smile though. I felt so bad for her at first when I saw her. The way I see it, like with people, they don't want to be treated any different. She's a character that's for sure!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I do too. He is so happy with a simple scratch and a nice place to sleep. I don't think he should go to a house with kids or other dogs right now. He is doig a lot better, but can get startled easily and doesn't like rough place. He gets upset when you get to excited. It's something we're working on with him.
> 
> 
> A couple was intersted in them and have adopted Kodiak..they're not to sure if they want both. I say "don't do it", but they're not my fosters. They have a dog and the way these two are bonded they will form a "click" and leave this other dog out of it. I cans ee us getting these dogs back in a few months whent hey're 80 pounds. They don't really believe in training and pretty much just want to have another dog. They have a corgi ish/shar pei mix kind of dog that is wonderful off leash and gets along with everyone. These dogs are a mix of Husky and Shiba Inu; two hard headed breed that need at least basic training and that I don't see happening.  Yes it urks me.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a darling and wants all of the attention she can get. She's also incontinent and get very ashamed when she does go. You can tell in her face and her whole mood changes. She lights up a room with that smile though. I felt so bad for her at first when I saw her. The way I see it, like with people, they don't want to be treated any different. She's a character that's for sure!


Heh, I'd advise against it as well honestly. Especially in that kind of situation. I'd be a bit perturbed as well.

Aw, Scooter was incontinent too. I'm glad she has retained such an awesome personality though! She deserves a better life (after such a rough start) and it looks like she's getting it.


----------



## Shaina

Looks like a beautiful day for adoptions! 

I saw Alice is absent -- any word on her situation?


----------



## Patches' Pet

After Matty's groom, he looks a lot less like Wilford Brimley! LOL I saw several that I would have been interested in. Sheesh, this board has me actually thinking of a second dog!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Shaina said:


> Looks like a beautiful day for adoptions!
> 
> I saw Alice is absent -- any word on her situation?


It was wonderful; not to cold/not to hot. It was pretty much just right. 

She was a city dog; I really only see the city once or twice a month and this month they aren't coming at all to the storefront. I've been thinking about calling up the shelter just to check on a few dogs. That includes Alice. 

I also learned you don't have to be a texas resident to adopt out. Some I work with at the ADB said "they can't afford to be that picky. 
I'll see what I'm doing tomorrow and I may give them a call.

Patches' - I always have a favorite at the end of the day and it's always a big dog. Lucky for me I have people that tell me "NO!" when I bring it up. If they weren't here I'd have way more than I could handle.


----------



## Mr Pooch

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Today was so nice out and we had crouds of people come in. We moved our times to 12 -5p.m. so we geta lot of confused people. It was cold, but we got several good applications. Which is all that matters.
> 
> Ms. Chilly came back to visit and stole everyones hearts. She always has a smile on her face even if she's running or upset. For those who haven't seen a post on her before; she was thrown over a fence when she was only 8 weeks old. She's now paralyzed from the waist down, but knows nothing else. The only thing that she truly knows is the fact she's faster than any other dog she's been around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does have wounds on her feet, but she feels nothing. No matter what they put on her feet she pulls it off; it's from scooting around ont he floor when not in the chair.


Ted if i was in the US id take that dog in a heartbeat,what a sad story and what a barstard to do that!

The dog still manages a smile,its crazy how dogs forgive and forget even when they have been paralized!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mr Pooch said:


> Ted if i was in the US id take that dog in a heartbeat,what a sad story and what a barstard to do that!
> 
> The dog still manages a smile,its crazy how dogs forgive and forget even when they have been paralized!


The couple that have her now are keeping her. It was their fence/property that she was dumped on. 

She still loves life; it is amazing. So many people feel bad for her thought and I wouldn't treat her any different then the dogs that have all four legs. I think she'd be a little disappointed now if she were able to use her back legs. She wouldn't be any where near as fast as she is now!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Good evening!
A lot of pictures again and plenty of venting.. We've had some ups, downs, and funny moments today. I hope you enjoy todays pictures.

Eli (E-Ly) my heart goes out to him. He was a stray and came in nothing but skin and bones. He's pure German Shepherd and even has the dropped hindquarters; he's a real charmer, but could stand to put on a lot of weight. He's four months old and about half the size he should be. He was happy to be outdoors and lay in the grass. He loved playing with Kodiak and Ranger!

















A lady that fosters a lot of our dogs wanted me to bring home a dog she'd found and named Britches. He was recovering from sarcoptic mange. He's only 11 weeks old now, but what a hog! He's a Bull Terrier/Staffie mix; I unfortunately can't take him. She's got a whole house of alfa males and doesn't want him to grow up that way.. a new start and finish type of thing. I really wish I could, but way to much is going on.
















*Plenty More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Harley has been with Oak Hill for a while, but has never come up to an adoption before. I didn't give him treats, all I did was talk to him..I couldn't get him to stop loving on me. He went from a very poise and non emoional dog to a goof ball that bounced all over the grass, my lap, my back and even rolled all over me as I lay in the grass with him. People tend to think it's weird I don't just walk them, but lay down with them and give them kisses back.. what can I say?
















I was on my back with him standing over me when I took this picture..look at that face!









Bobby..what a boy! He's all Beagle and he was bought from a puppy store as a gift to a family that DID NOT WANT A DOG. They left him in the back yard to grow up and once he got sick they took him to the vet to have him put down. He has an immune system abnormality which is clearing up and he is now growing his hair back. He's a wonderful dog; some people are just stupid!








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Cookie, the Chihuahua, is back and with her baby. After many unreturned calls to the lady that was in love with Cookie, she's back up for adoption and with Piggy her only puppy. She is so tiny she was only able to hold one pup..a cute one at that( and I'm not a little dog person. Cookie is all of 3-4 pounds; with piggy at 2 1/2 months she's pretty much the same size. No wonder she's been named that...

















Hank is a funny little guy with a lot of perosnality! We're thinking he's a Beagle/Dachshund mix and what a looker. All he wants is to be out and some lovin' on the side is nice too..
















*More*


----------



## Dakota Spirit

This picture...OMG, what a charmer. I'd have him in a minute!



>


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Kodiak(Dakota) and Ranger..are back up for adoption. Yep, it's really sad because they grow MORE and MORE by the week. At 4 months they are easily over 30-40lbs. The couple live in an apartment that allow large dogs and also pits; which is great! When he went to pay the pet deposit they told him there is now a 90lbs weight limit. To say the least he was pissed and now we're even more set back with them getting adopted. Their foster has decided it's about time they should be seperated any way. They're fighting all the time and are getting to be big dogs; it was going to come one time or another.
This is a bad picture, but it was one of the only times they were lovey to each other today.









Dexter..Dexter..Dexter. He and I started off on the wrong terms today, but made up as it ended. I'll leave it at that because it's a very long story..









Oh and Troy and Ripley got adopted to the same home..It could go both way for me. We have a back up app for Troy if things don't work out.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

As a lot of you guys know I love the HUGE dogs and my number one favorite breed is the Great Dane. Well one of the local Great Dane rescues came up nextdoor to us for a microchipping event. So there were danes going in an out all day and I couldn't help but go bug them. When I went over they were getting ready to leave and there were only two danes left. I was OOooing and AHHHing the whole time and the owners kept looking at me as if I was weird lol. I couldn't help it; I was in heaven! I didn't get a picture but one came into our adoption center and his name was Mc Lovin' He made me melt and even very under weight was easily over 100lbs. His foster had just picked him up; I really wish I could have gotten a picture!
This is Genis..
















And Alice which I was surprised to find out she wasn't deaf.









*All done Have a wonderful weekend!*


----------



## ChrissyBz

Thanks again for the pics. I love watching your dogs.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

That first Dane is stunning! I love love love dark faces, and boy does he look handsome.


----------



## Shaina

All very cute! It's too bad about Ranger and Kodiak -- it sounded like they were a done deal. Stupid apartments :-( Apparently all the apartments in the city to which I am moving in May or June ban any "pit bulls" or Rottweilers. Every single one we visited.


----------



## triaxle32590

Oooohhh Dexter has such a cute face he looks like Jim Cary in the Grinch who stole christmas....I wish I could have him...You are so good for helping these little guys....Two paws up to you......


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota - I would have brough Britches home and it killed me not to. I'll get to see him next week and so on and so on. lol He's very bully looking in person, but very smart! His foster is working so hard with him; he already knows sit and wait.

Chrissy - Thank you. 

Shaina - Yeah, but I almost think it's for the better. He already had a 50lbs dog and two more 70+ dogs would have been veyr hard in an apartment. I know some people can do it, but they weren't to big on training, not even basic and those are going to be large head strong dogs. They were very nice, but taking on that big of a tast in a apartment is hard for me to see. I always sound so mean when I talk about that..

Traixle - He is a pretty cute guy. We got into a poop fight today  , but yes he's a nice boy.  He was suppose to be adopted today, but for some reason we have a lot of people dropping out at the very last moment.


----------



## Shaina

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Shaina - Yeah, but I almost think it's for the better. He already had a 50lbs dog and two more 70+ dogs would have been veyr hard in an apartment. I know some people can do it, but they weren't to big on training, not even basic and those are going to be large head strong dogs. They were very nice, but taking on that big of a tast in a apartment is hard for me to see. I always sound so mean when I talk about that..


Ah, I didn't know that -- I can definitely see why you'd be concerned. You just want what's best for the dogs, that doesn't make you mean. No one can blame you for not wanting dogs to end up either unhappy, out of control, or back in the shelter in a few months or years.


----------



## Inga

Yikes! My brother is kind of looking for a German Shepherd right now. I know he would love that puppy. Doesn't make any difference if he is small or not. My brother and I are the only dog people in my family. Actually this would be his first dog. He fell in love with one while he was in Iraq and has wanted one since. He is waiting for the right dog to come into rescue. I at least managed to teach him that. LOL Once again, lovely pictures. I hope they all get good homes. Lovely dogs and unfair situations they are in. Then people wonder why we go nuts with designer breeders.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Inga said:


> Yikes! My brother is kind of looking for a German Shepherd right now. I know he would love that puppy. Doesn't make any difference if he is small or not. My brother and I are the only dog people in my family. Actually this would be his first dog. He fell in love with one while he was in Iraq and has wanted one since. He is waiting for the right dog to come into rescue. I at least managed to teach him that. LOL Once again, lovely pictures. I hope they all get good homes. Lovely dogs and unfair situations they are in. Then people wonder why we go nuts with designer breeders.


I'm sure the right dog will come along in no time. That's great he wants to rescue; or at least you got him to choose to do so. One more person in the group is always better and one more step in the right direction. You'll have to post pictures when he does get his pooch. 

Thank you, I wish I could do more or help out more. Next up is finding a great dane rescue to work with.  I couldn't agree more with that last statement. It seems that unless you've spend a least a day in rescue you cant grasp why so many people are soo against it. There are a lot of people that come in asking for a mate or do we breed etc..


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Dakota - I would have brough Britches home and it killed me not to. I'll get to see him next week and so on and so on. lol He's very bully looking in person, but very smart! His foster is working so hard with him; he already knows sit and wait.


Lol, I love his name. Makes me want to call him "Little Britches" . Of COURSE he's smart, he's a bully! I'm glad he has a dedicated foster mom. Such a cute little baby, I hope he finds his new home fast.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Lol, I love his name. Makes me want to call him "Little Britches" . Of COURSE he's smart, he's a bully! I'm glad he has a dedicated foster mom. Such a cute little baby, I hope he finds his new home fast.


When looked at from the back he looks like he's wearing chaps.  Chaps wasn't as good of a name as Britches...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Today was horrible for me and some of the other volunteers. We got some horrible news about two of our beloved dogs which left me with nothing to say. It was otherwise a nice day out. With sunshine, wind blowing..it great for the pups to be in a pin outside. At the same time it was frustrating and irritating. I almost left today because of some of the comments and sneers being thrown around. I had to leave on several occasions so I didn't blow a fuse (i bet I sound like a real hot head). Some people either don't relize what is coming out of their mouths or they're just plain...stupid! I'll stop ranting now and get to the pictures.. 

Snowball is new with us. He's said to be a Bichon/Maltese, but I'm not sure what he is. The vet has estimated him at around 4 years old. We've also found that he's an epileptic, now on daily medications to stop the siezures. It's worked so far and he's a happy dog. We couldn't win him over at the start of the adoption, but was soon puddy in our hands. When he was dropped off his borhter came along; we were told they would die without each other. That's not the case at all. They actually have their own personalities when away from the other. 
















Do you remember Bosco? Today his mother, Peaches, came it to be shown for adoption. She's one of the most gorgeous Huskies I've seen in a while. She loves everyone and everyone loved her. So much she has a wonderful application on her first day. With the most stunning ice blue eyes, she will melt you heart. Around 2 years old and 40-50 pounds/very slim, all she wants is to lay in the grass and sleep the day away. 
















*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

A new face and a tiny one at that would be Chin, Bugsey.. what ever you want to name him. A Japanese Chin who weighs all of 3 pounds. He's in my breakable category. He was found as a stray two weeks ago..He's about 5 years old and already has two applications. Our little dogs go pretty fast.
















Alice and Ralph are the Rat Terriers Oak Hill rescued from a kill shelter. (i mentioned them on this forum) They're full of energy that is ready to be burned off. In love with each other they have to go together. If we could get the energy under control they would be in great shape. Being in a shelter with very limited exercise that will happen to such a breed or most dogs int hat case.








Troy and Ripley are back up for adoption. Their home fell through because of family issues. I really feel for the lady that wanted to adopt them. She was very upset and in disbelief.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Kodiak and Ranger still coming to visit and still looking for a good home. Ranger is growing so fast and Kodiak is inching along. They seemed to be enjoying each others company today compared to last weekend.








We have a new litter of three Aussie pups. Two girls Carly Simon and Bonnie Rait, one boy Sweet baby James. 
Bonnie Raitt who I adore:








Carly, Bonnie, and James:









Poor Eli. Everyone is beating him up in his foster home. Still lanky as ever, timid, and shy. He's coming along, but has a ways to go.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The Border Collie mix puppies are really sarting to mature. Their puppy coats are falling out, their faces are starting to morph..they're starting to look like dogs.









We had a long time visitor..Stwey. He came it to be socialized and it seemed to work. Came in with his tail tucked and ears back running for his life; was worn out, tail up and ears purky when he left. He's 7 months old; we're thinking Border Collie/ Corgi, but who knows?









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rosie our Weim/Doberman mix has a good application as well as Piggy the Chihuahua puppy. Dexter and Savana have been adopted and went to their new homes this week. Have a wonderful weekend guys!


----------



## Durbkat

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Snowball is new with us. He's said to be a Bichon/Maltese, but I'm not sure what he is. The vet has estimated him at around 4 years old. We've also found that he's an epileptic, now on daily medications to stop the siezures. It's worked so far and he's a happy dog. We couldn't win him over at the start of the adoption, but was soon puddy in our hands. When he was dropped off his borhter came along; we were told they would die without each other. That's not the case at all. They actually have their own personalities when away from the other.


Snowball looks like a shih tzu mixed with either a bichon or maltese to me. I would have him labeled as a shih tzu mix. 

All the doggies at your shelter are so cute! We hardly ever get any toy breed dogs at our shelter. Mostly medium to large sized dogs and I don't think I've ever seen a puppy either.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Durb that's what I thought too, but no one else could see it..


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Great looking group, as always . This week I'm lovin' Stewey, he looks like such a cute little guy.

I hope whatever trouble you are having blows over soon. I can imagine some of it I think, and I know it gets real rough. It's never easy finding out something you thought was a win win (ie. a new forever home, etc.) situation is actually quite removed from that reality.

Stay strong. I have to turn my back a lot when I hear people in the shelter talking about my APBTs. Just have to remember that I am there for the dogs, and not to argue with those I know are ignorant.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Great looking group, as always . This week I'm lovin' Stewey, he looks like such a cute little guy.
> 
> I hope whatever trouble you are having blows over soon. I can imagine some of it I think, and I know it gets real rough. It's never easy finding out something you thought was a win win (ie. a new forever home, etc.) situation is actually quite removed from that reality.
> 
> Stay strong. I have to turn my back a lot when I hear people in the shelter talking about my APBTs. Just have to remember that I am there for the dogs, and not to argue with those I know are ignorant.


He was a really cute pup when he was young. It as only a few months ago when he was about a third of the size he is now. Most of him is hair!

It really can get frustrating. But just like my dogs they can make a lot of situations better. Today was very good with the apps and adoptions. To have Dexter gone, even though he's small, is a huge releaf for both our rescue and his foster. His new owner has already sent pictures and updates. You can really tell he's spoild rotten..in the good way.  That's what it's all about; when you get to see them off and happy.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> He was a really cute pup when he was young. It as only a few months ago when he was about a third of the size he is now. Most of him is hair!
> 
> It really can get frustrating. But just like my dogs they can make a lot of situations better. Today was very good with the apps and adoptions. To have Dexter gone, even though he's small, is a huge releaf for both our rescue and his foster. His new owner has already sent pictures and updates. You can really tell he's spoild rotten..in the good way.  That's what it's all about; when you get to see them off and happy.


Indeed, indeed. That's great that his new family is already updating you guys - they sound like good people. The bathing room where I do most of my work is situated so the big windows look right out into the hall people walk down after adopting their animals. I always love watching them go home with their new companions - the people are happy, the dogs are happy. It's a good feeling.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Well the city did come today and we had a full house, but only one dog got adopted.. Dogs were going in and out, in and out, in and out all day. With plenty of loves, pets, and kisses. There is nothing like getting tongued by a city dog. It was suppose to rain, but it held out for us. Thankfully because with that many puppies there is no way we could have all been inside. We had a lot of smart cookies in knowing all kinds of comands. People say shelter dogs all have behavioral problems and have no training. This just goes to show. I hope you enjoy this weekends dogs.

Nike a 5 1/2 month old GSD mix is a real ham; loved everyone, of course everyone loved him too. Something about him just makes me smile..maybe it's those big ears of his. 

















Candi is said to be a yr old Visla mix. I can kind of see it, but not so much all the time. Very smart, already knows sit, down and wait. She's a real beauty!








Annie is a pretty funny girl too. She also knew sit, which made the pictures easy to take. I love how her whole top lip got caught in her mouth. She a 1 1/2 yr old Golden Retriever mix.








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Toby is a goofy 1yr old Collie mix showing his real personality in this first picture. He just wants some one to love on him; what a happy little man.








He loved this purple bear. He carried him every where even outside to the grass.
























*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Gizmo is the pup that got a wonderful home today. A couple who already have a small dog at home. He jumped right in the guys lap and gave him kisses. He's going to make a wonderful addition to their home. It's not the best of picture, but he wouldn't stay still for anything!








Candi in the background (do you see that water coming from her mouth!! lol)








Chevy, who has mastered the puppy dog eye look. He's an 8 month old American FoxHound mix..what a doll! He's made of pure lovin'!
















*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

One of the Lab/Weim puppies cam back to visit. His name is Mocombo (probably didn't spell that right). He is such a good boy and loves his big sis!









Britches was there too. I'm not sure that I'm going to be able to foster now. It killed me not to take him home today!!









The Aussie pups alseep outside in the pin..it was so nice out.








Miss Bonnie got a wonderful Application so she'll most likely be gone by next week.








* a few more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Ms. Chilly has been coming up each weekend now to spend some time with everyone. She has to make sure everyone sees her and if not..watch your feet!









The Border/Aussie pups have gotten so big and have lost their puppy coats! They're starting to look like dogs..the horror!! 
















until next time, enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Shaina

Such beautiful dogs...I'm surprised so many of the Border Collie/Aussie pups are still there -- figured people would snatch them up in their rolley-polley cuteness.

Did Alice come out from the city, or do you know what's up with her?

You guys have some of the most beautiful shelter dogs...how can anyone say that shelter dogs are inherently inferior...look at those faces!


----------



## Durbkat

You guys have some really cute dogs. We don't get many small dogs at our shelter. Mostly lab mixes. lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Shaina said:


> Such beautiful dogs...I'm surprised so many of the Border Collie/Aussie pups are still there -- figured people would snatch them up in their rolley-polley cuteness.
> 
> Did Alice come out from the city, or do you know what's up with her?
> 
> You guys have some of the most beautiful shelter dogs...how can anyone say that shelter dogs are inherently inferior...look at those faces!


I knew I forgot something! I think I may call tomorrow and see what's going on with a few of their dogs. I've been thinking about them for a while. I've got a list going; Starsky, Alice, and Denver. If there is any one else I should ask about just let me know. 


Durbkat said:


> You guys have some really cute dogs. We don't get many small dogs at our shelter. Mostly lab mixes. lol


Oh believe me we get a lot of lab mixes and a lot of pit mixes. There were several dogs I didn't get pictures of today. We had at least 20-30 dogs today. I was jus to busy or maybe took to long with each dog?


----------



## Mr Pooch

Ted once again all wonderful dogs,sad and happy at the same,happy because there is a glimmer of hope.

Your work must be so rewarding.


----------



## digits mama

There is a special place for folks like you.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Not to many pictures this week and I am a bit late..I always post the night of the adoption, but oh well. 

Our puppies are getting huge and our dogs are getting bored. We didn't have to many people come in, but we did get a few good applications. Bonnie has gone to her new home, Jackie Chin (Jap Chin) got an app and so did Cookie. a few people interested in Peaches, Eli, Naila, and Britches..

Kodiak is getting bit








but no where near as big as Ranger








Naila is new with us. She's a Lab/Staffie mix and the same age as Britches. She was the pet of a family who stuck her out on their apartment balcony with no food, water, or shelter. They finally handed her over to some one who lives in the same apartment complex. 








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Eli was trasfered to a new foster (Kodiak and Rangers foster) because he was being picked on and at 4 months still very under socialized. Now he's out playing, running, and putting on weight.








I love his shadow in this picture








Mavrick is also new. I don't know much about him besides he was a stray and is a wonderful dog. All he wants to do is play with you.








Mavrick playing


----------



## RenaRose

These pictures are great! Where about in Texas are you? Maybe I could come say hi to the pups. I love that Kodiak. I can't believe no ones taken him yet. And Eli looks like a real sweetheart!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

We're in Addison. There is more of a description on our site. 

http://www.adifferentbreed.org/


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I did my second transport yesterday, from a vet to the adoption, nothing real special, but pretty cool. 

He was taken out of Dallas animal Services and would have been euthanized Wednesday if we hadn't. He came in matted over his entire body, down to the skin. When he was taken to the vet they of course shaved him and found he had chewed his back raw and it was infected. So he has dermatitis all over his back, legs, and underside. I was told he was a 4-5 year old Lhasa Apso and had the funniest picture in my head. It turns out he was a Shih Tzu and my guess 2-3 years(looking at teeth) old like Ted. He broke my heart and again when I said I'd never have another Shih Tzu I would have brought him home on the spot, but I can't, not right now. I held him a lot of the day, I put a little adoption shirt on him since it was a bit windy and cool, I also gave him a massage so he wouldn't itch as much, but it wouldn't break the skin. I think a big part of it was he reminded me so much of Teddie, it made me really sad to look at him. He cries just like him and got excited every time he saw me. No one really wanted to touch him since he was missing hair and was a bit raw..*rolls eyes*
































*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Snickers always comes and everyone falls head over hills, but no one will adopt this gorgeous girl. She's a Shar Pei/ Pointer mix and was found with her two sisters in a park.
















Ranger got an application that loooks..pretty good. I'm just glad they're going seperate and not being adopted together.
















*More*


----------



## Durbkat

Aww, the shih tzu is so cute!  I think they should have shaved his head since they did the body, it looks weird alittle bit. lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

We got in two new sisters over the last week or so. They're Husky/Heeler mixes and wow are they stunning. Although I have forgotten their names..
















This is her sister who I think is just beautiful!! I think they look like exotic strays, not just your regular husky mix.
















*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

A new little lady that goes by the name of Freckles. She was such a goofy girl outside, but so calm inside. A medium couch potato any one?
















Naila got adoted..they can go so fast when they're puppies!









That's all! Take care.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Durbkat said:


> Aww, the shih tzu is so cute!  I think they should have shaved his head since they did the body, it looks weird alittle bit. lol


It was a vet shave job.. They weren't trying to make it look good,just getting him more comfortable.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Adoption 4/19*

Well Mozart is 95% adopted and it looks like a wonderful home. We all knew it wouldn't take long before he was in the right hands. She is a single, middle aged woman looking for a dog that needs all of her love. Some one she can sniggle with, spoil, and lay on the couch with and hug. Mozart was thrilled when she held him (I've never seen him light up like that). He wasn't just happy he was down right ecstatic!

He was really nasty smelling and she still wanted to adopt him. She kissed and loved all over him; she must really love him! I gave him a bath during the adoption so when he went to his new home he would at least smell good..or while it lasts. 

I have to brag a little too..I made that harness for him. I styled it after Teddie's puppia and just used extra material I had laying around. It fit him just right.
Pissy bath face..he was soooo mad while I was washing him, but happy as a clam once he was out and clean. Silly dogs!
















Outside drying and being a good boy.









Back view of his harness..


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Re: Adoption 4/19*

After we thought we had found the right home for Ranger they had to bring him back. We were told (you know I have to take the dogs side) he snapped at their four year old out of the blue and for no reason. They don't know how to train dogs or handle a situation like that. For as laid back as he is; you can tug, pull, lay on him and he doesn't do a thing. So it does make me wonder, but how ever he's back in with his sissy.
















Jelly Bean is back and bigger than ever! She's now 8 months old and no one wants her. It's really sad because she's such a great dog!!








Mr. Tonka our very happy boy!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Re: Adoption 4/19*

Britches was sound asleep for a long time today. He's getting to be so big and used to going to adoptions.
















That's all.


----------



## MyCharlie

They are all so adorable! Mr. Tonka looks so happy. And poor Mozart - his infection on his hind-end looks like it is still in the process of healing? Poor guy - that looks painful.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

MyCharlie said:


> They are all so adorable! Mr. Tonka looks so happy. And poor Mozart - his infection on his hind-end looks like it is still in the process of healing? Poor guy - that looks painful.


It's dermatitis so it does itch,but it's soo much better than even last week. He's on antibiotics and has ointment that is put on. The hair is already growing back and the scabs are healing. He's going to be one beautiful doggy when his hair starts to grow in. I told the lady that put the application on him that we're going to add in bold print *"YOU MUST COME BACK AND VISIT AT LEAST ONCE AFTER ADOPTION"* so maybe she's come back to say high to us all.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

We've gotten a new set up so we now have two places we can have adoptions at! Last week we had quite a few dogs adopted. 

Kodiak (Dakota) was adopted without her brother; it was for the best. She was adopted to a man wo has a male Shiba Inu. Kodiak has really bad seperation anxiety when taken away from her brother so she coudn't be an only dog. This ws the perfect match. 

Freckles, Pie Hole, Troy & Ripley, Kelala (sp?) were all adopted. I feel like I am leaing some one out.

So these are some new pictures and even a couple new dogs.

First up is *Trey *a Troy and Ripley look alike. He's about 3-4 months old and we're puzzled as to what he's mixed with. Could be many things, but he's only 10 pounds at 3 or so months. He was found trying to cross four lanes of very busy traffic. Thankfully he was picked up in time. He's a real devil puppy! He dislikes everyone and has a super alpha personality. That changed fast with us at the adoption.


























*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is *Bailey *a 5 year old lab mix. He was found a few months back and had to g through heartworm treatment. He's a happy and healthy boy now! He's very shy, but loves you as soon as you're on his level.

















*Bree *is still with us and is over coming a lot of anxiety and stress. She hasn't had the best of life, but is getting all of the love she needs, wants, and deserves. I've been working with her a lot on her fear aggression while at adoptions and she's coming a long wonderfully. She's becoming one of my favorite dogs now. She can realy intimidate you at first, but if you get to know her she's a GREAAT dg!
















*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is also a new guy. *Max*. WHAT A LOVER BUG! He was adopted and after a year his owners decided they just didn't want him. They had gotten sick of him and made up all kinds of stories. But they stepped intheir own mouths when asked about the situation. So we went ahead and took him. (it took me a minute to pick pictures) He's so gental!

















You know *Britches *of course was very uncomfortable! NOT. lol he has to take his blankie along with him everywhere.









*more*


----------



## Durbkat

Britches is like "Oh yea, this is the life. This is my vacation house, I crash here on the weekends and helps be relax from all the stress from my brother's and sister's back home."


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Some of you may remember *Eli*. A GSD who at 4 months was about half the size he should have been. Well he got adopted. One of our best volunteers BIL adopted him. After just a few short weeks he looks like a different dog. His new owner has done wonders for him and we couldn't have asked for anyone better. His name is now *Ozz*.
Before:
















After:
















*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Jelly Bean *or "Beans" as we call her might have a home. One of the best we've come by. We'll know by the 17th. 









*Ebony *is doing good too.









Thanks everyone for looking!


----------



## Inga

Teddie They all looks so good. Bree is much improved as is the little GSD puppy. That puppy especially is REALLY growing up. Love seeing all the happy endings. I sure hope it works out for Jelly Beans. LOL Love that name. Hopefully Trey will come around with time. He probably never knew love. Once he learns he will no doubt shape up. God Bless you for all the work you do to save these lovely dogs lives.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Aw, Ebony's still around? I wish someone would come take that poor girl...she deserves her forever home.

Can't believe Jelly Bean is still there either (Well...I can, but you get the point). She's a gorgeous red brindle and has a real sweet face. I hope the people you have on line end up taking her.

Lots of good looking pooches there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Inga said:


> Teddie They all looks so good. Bree is much improved as is the little GSD puppy. That puppy especially is REALLY growing up. Love seeing all the happy endings. I sure hope it works out for Jelly Beans. LOL Love that name. Hopefully Trey will come around with time. He probably never knew love. Once he learns he will no doubt shape up. God Bless you for all the work you do to save these lovely dogs lives.


Inga, it was so great seeing Ozz all new and in great shape. His new owner takes him in for special X-rays to make sure he's growing right, feeds him great, supplements, everything he needs. When we got him in even after weeks he didn't want to walk or anything. When he came up he ran, did the usual GSD trot. It was GREAT!

Well I'm a bit afraid for Trey. He got an application with a nice couple, but they stated that he would be "king of the house" and that would be horrible. He will end up in a shelter down the road if this isn't nipped in the bud. We can only hope for the best.



Dakota Spirit said:


> Aw, Ebony's still around? I wish someone would come take that poor girl...she deserves her forever home.
> 
> Can't believe Jelly Bean is still there either (Well...I can, but you get the point). She's a gorgeous red brindle and has a real sweet face. I hope the people you have on line end up taking her.
> 
> Lots of good looking pooches there. Thanks for sharing!


Yeah. It's sad, but Ebony both (I think) her foster and I don't think she'll ever get adopted. She's just one of those dogs. She's had her for a few years and she just looks to "mean". I love her to death, but no one at all has asked about her in any way. She more so comes for the fun. I guess ta just means we get to love her even more!


----------



## Durbkat

Why does Ozz need x-rays for? I mean I understand he was skinny but why would he need x-rays when you can just feed the dog till he gains weight? Also what do you mean by "kind of the house", do you mean that he would kind of be an inside dog?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Durbkat said:


> Why does Ozz need x-rays for? I mean I understand he was skinny but why would he need x-rays when you can just feed the dog till he gains weight? Also what do you mean by "kind of the house", do you mean that he would kind of be an inside dog?


Sometimes, when a dog is real thin it can be a sign of various other internal problems. It's not always a "Oh just add a bit of weight" situation, unfortunately. Though, Ozz may have a completely separate reason for needing them. I'm just speculating.

...and I believe Teddie meant "King" of the house.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Durbkat said:


> Why does Ozz need x-rays for? I mean I understand he was skinny but why would he need x-rays when you can just feed the dog till he gains weight? Also what do you mean by "kind of the house", do you mean that he would kind of be an inside dog?


Beng that underweight caused many different health problems. Stunted his growth (he's always going to be smaller) and was hard on his bones. Even capable of damaging them. He was anemic, not gaining weight no matter how much he ate. He has a lot more going on than just being underweight. We're also not just talking a few pounds. This was MAJOR weightloss. 

I did mean "king". My computer is being weird and leaving letters out..
And by "kind of the house" I'm sure being spoiled rotten. Which is fine *when *a dog knows his place. He isbeyond alpha thinking, but even as a puppy he's biting, being "mean" and has never been put in his pace. That jut doesn't fly. If he goes into a house where he will just get to do anything; we'll have him back down the road.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Yeah. It's sad, but Ebony both (I think) her foster and I don't think she'll ever get adopted. She's just one of those dogs. She's had her for a few years and she just looks to "mean". I love her to death, but no one at all has asked about her in any way. She more so comes for the fun. I guess ta just means we get to love her even more!


That could be the case. At least she's got her foster parents there to care for her, though.


----------



## ChrissyBz

Ted, amazing shots. As always. LOOOOOOVE the little brown pooch with his funny little tipped ears.


----------



## trumpetjock

Wow... if we weren't so bloody far away we would submit an application for Dakota this very minute. A 20+ hour drive one way is a bit too far .

I really hope she finds a good home!


----------



## digits mama

I love this thread.

I love Ozz..and Jelly bean, and Ebony..heck...all of them.

I love hearing about the success of placing your pooches.Thanks Teddie


----------



## Shaina

I'm glad Eli found a home...he looks so nice in the last pics! And Bree looks like a sweetie...Inga's turning me into a B&T lover I think.



Inga said:


> Teddie They all looks so good. Bree is much improved as is the little GSD puppy.


I think I heard Bree say she wants to live with you...figures you need a girl to keep the boys in line...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*5/17 Adoption*

Well in the last week we have received over 10 dogs/puppies of all different breeds, sizes, and for every reason under the sun. Ok maybe not every, but many reasons. I think we're all up to our ears with dog fur..all day, everyday we have dogs on the brain. I guess tonight I get to rest. So lets see how long this takes me..

This handsome man is Rocky. He was the pick of the day for my sister (Rainbow.Paws) and I can't say that I blame her one bit. He is a love machine with the most beautiful blue and party eyes! He is estimated to be 5 months old and we have him pegged to be a Husky/ Shar Pei mix. 
















He and Britches became the best of buddies while at the adoption. Same size, age, sex..what else could he ask for?
















*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Re: 5/17 Adoption*

Oh and Britches had a fun day too. lol A very fun day. 
He slept good at the adoption..








Was happy outside with his buddy Rocky(in the bottom right)








And had a wonderful ride home. With the wind blowing in his ears and people laughing as they drove by..








*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Re: 5/17 Adoption*

Lucky is a Shih Tzu that was pulled from the pts list too. I told myself I would NEVER have another shih, but every time one comes in I want to take him home to Ted. I don't know if it's because they're pitiful or what, but it kills me! Lucky is about Teds age (2-3) and a total love bug. When I carry Teddie around he sits like a toddler on my hip, Lucky just flopped around like a rag doll and went limp when ever you picked him up..silly dog..or is it a dog?

















Peanut was one of the dogs we pulled from AS from the pts list. He was listed as a Shih Tzu/Chihuahua mix, but I'm dead set he's a powder puff Chinese Crested. He's about 5 years old and a real sweet heart! He'd do great as an only dog with no other animals in the house. He does fine with them, but would much rather his own space.
















*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Re: 5/17 Adoption*

Sophie is a little butter ball of lovieness..yes I did say lovieness. I didn't spend to much time with her outside, but I could see she just needs an understanding ear. 

















Chico is a funny little guy with a hard past. He's estimated to be a middle aged adult who was found on the street. AS picked him up and he was scheduled to be pts also. When he goes to the bathroom he stands on his two front feet. He does have hip problems, but they don't seem to bother him. On the other hand he does have extended nails; one of which is almost torn off. He just wants to be held and he's nice and quiet. Otherwise he screams and can for hours. Believe me I know, I was there the whole adoption lol. We're thinking he's a Chi/ Min Pin, but who knows? He's so tiny!








A picture of his toe nail








*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Re: 5/17 Adoption*

One of the owner surrenders was Kally (sp?) a 8 month old Heeler mix (I thought was 4-5 months) with all of the love int world to give. Some one pulled her from being pts because they couldn't take the thought of her being put down, but decided it just wasn't going to work with her life style or her current dog. She's very very shy at first, but once she gets to know you; she wams up fast. She's not a huge fan of the crate, but pretty much all of the dogs we get are ok with the crate once they've left. What a great companion she is going to make for some one. 









Our other owner surrender is Linus (was Brownie) that name changed fast lol. We all took one look and said "uh no!" haha. He is a 5 month old Border Terrier mix who was given to his previous family as a "gift" when he was a puppy. When they brought him in and dropped him off today they said he had to much energy...which he had none today. No more than any other puppy and for a terrier..not much at all. He wants in you lap to sleep and a walk is nice too. Some people still amaze me. At least tell us the real reason you don't want him any more. Just makes you look even worse in our eyes. Any way he is a big baby who needs some lovin.

















*ALL DONE* that's it because my computer is being a pooper! Take care guys


----------



## Durbkat

*Re: 5/17 Adoption*



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Chico is a funny little guy with a hard past. He's estimated to be a middle aged adult who was found on the street. AS picked him up and he was scheduled to be pts also. When he goes to the bathroom he stands on his two front feet. He does have hip problems, but they don't seem to bother him. On the other hand he does have extended nails; one of which is almost torn off. He just wants to be held and he's nice and quiet. Otherwise he screams and can for hours. Believe me I know, I was there the whole adoption lol. We're thinking he's a Chi/ Min Pin, but who knows? He's so tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of his toe nail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE*


Is this how he goes?
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=30592588

The shih tzu looks cute, that sucks that almost all the shih tzu's you guys receive are so matted they have to be shaved down to the skin.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

OMG Teddie, go ahead and send me Rocky. I adore Shar Pei mixes and he is such a handsome boy - I've never seen a Pei/Sibe cross before, it's kind of neat.

Great pictures, per usual ^^


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> OMG Teddie, go ahead and send me Rocky. I adore Shar Pei mixes and he is such a handsome boy - I've never seen a Pei/Sibe cross before, it's kind of neat.
> 
> Great pictures, per usual ^^


He really is and so smooshy. I LOVE the big roll of skin between his eyes. 

Hey would you like me to bubble rap him to ship him? And what postal service will you be using? hehe

Durb - I didn't see him pee but that's not how he poops. He hunches over holding both back legs under...if that makes any sense.


----------



## Durbkat

Well you said he went to the bathroom by standing on his front legs which is why I thought its how he pee'd.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> He really is and so smooshy. I LOVE the big roll of skin between his eyes.
> 
> Hey would you like me to bubble rap him to ship him? And what postal service will you be using? hehe


Oh FedEx Overnight, please. Bubble rap or those popcorn things...either would work nicely. And I think since I'm already paying for this, I'll make it a package deal and take Britches and Sophie as well.

Lol, the extra skin is one of my favorite things about them


----------



## Inga

Shaina said:


> I'm glad Eli found a home...he looks so nice in the last pics! And Bree looks like a sweetie...Inga's turning me into a B&T lover I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I heard Bree say she wants to live with you...figures you need a girl to keep the boys in line...


Well, while you are bubble wrapping dogs, send Bree my way. I miss my girls and she looks like a girl that could teach my boys a few things. LOL


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

hmmm... I think I'm just going to load up a trailer and head towards both of you! I could get rid of four dogs!


----------



## digits mama

While your Trailerin dogs around the US....bring Linus to me.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

We’ve got a couple new dogs yesterday at our adoption… 

This pretty lady is Lola; a 7 month old mix. We’re still trying to figure out what she is made up of, but can’t seem to get it right. Her owners don’t want her anymore, but seem to be taking pretty good care of her. She’s spayed, up to date on shots, and a very friendly dog! She loves other dogs, kids, she’s also already housebroken. She’s really not big (the pictures make her look bigger than she is. I’d put her at about 25-30 pounds.) I might add they are saying she’s a Beagle/Boxer mix. I can’t say that I see that.
















This was right after I had taken her outside to sit. She’s a little nut, but a contained nut. lol








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Antonio was dropped off right before our adoption started. A family had found him in their apartment complex and couldn’t keep him; no matter how much they wanted to. We think he’s a 3-3 ½ month old JRT mix. Every single person that saw him asked if he was a JRT. He came out of his shell while at the adoption and will go fast I’m sure.

















Does any one remember Patti? She was here with her two sisters and both got adopted, which left her. Then she stopped coming up because she went bald from Demodectic mange. She was back yesterday with all but one spot of hair missing. She looked beautiful!!! 
















*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

We had a litter of four kittens too. They don’t have names yet.
Two boys
Number 1








Number 2








And two girls
Number 3








Number 4








*A few More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Oh yeah and Bree was there. Haha Oh how could I leave little miss Bree out? She’s doing good and putting on a few more pounds. Even thought it was hot out I went and sat outside with her. People think she looks all hard core and dare I say scary. As soon as I sat down she was leaning on me, giving me big kisses even though I didn’t ask for them. I wish more people would see that side of her. However one thing I have noticed and seen is that she can get out of ANY collar; choke chain, nylon, leather. So you have to be really careful when taking her out.(All of her pictures look the same) And yes her nails need to be cut, She has to be taken to the vet to do it. That's the one thing she wont let you do. We cut everyone elses nails, but she just wont have it.








I took this just to show how she’s filling out a little more. 










I stayed behind with sis and cleaned up the place. We opened and closed the adoption. So we were there from 10:30 in the morning till 7:30 in the evening. I need to go back today and finish what I started though. I was mopping the floor (you’d never think it was that dirty, but my gosh!) The floor was white where I had mopped and it actually smelled clean and good in the storefront. So it was just us and Britches. He was happy because he got to get out, off leash, and play,play,play. I made him stop and take a picture though since all of the crates were empty.








*all done*


----------



## Dakota Spirit

So, I haven't yet received my last group of requested dogs which I can only assume means you haven't left yet. That works out though, actually. I'd be willing to look past the lateness if you'd add Lola to the mix 

Nice pics! I really need to get some more up soon.


----------



## Inga

LOL DS It works out alright for me too. I will get my dremel ready so that when Bree comes to my house I will be ready to start working on her nails. Does she actually try to bite or just pitch a little Rottie fit because she doesn't want her nails done??? Little Brat! She is still very cute! Looking much better too.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> So, I haven't yet received my last group of requested dogs which I can only assume means you haven't left yet. That works out though, actually. I'd be willing to look past the lateness if you'd add Lola to the mix
> 
> Nice pics! I really need to get some more up soon.


Well Rocky _had_ gotten adopted. He went to some one in an apartment and once he was there and the home check was over. He was doing fine; they said "Oh I think he's going to get to big".  Here we are thinking they are the type of people that would really make an apartment work i.e. lots of walks etc. and knowing he's a Shar Pei/Husky mix they still adopted him.  

Yeah I know I wish gas prices would go down. I'd just make a huge round trip. 



Inga said:


> LOL DS It works out alright for me too. I will get my dremel ready so that when Bree comes to my house I will be ready to start working on her nails. Does she actually try to bite or just pitch a little Rottie fit because she doesn't want her nails done??? Little Brat! She is still very cute! Looking much better too.


Turns out Inga you wouldn't be able to have Bree though, well maybe. She either need to go to a house with no other animals or a house with smaller dogs. She gets way to intimidated by the dogs her size. Then again she would probably be able to work with her and get her past that problem.
And she hasn't bit anyone, but when we did try she would snap. I think she's just not used to it, get's uncomfortable, and I can't just work with her all the time. Which stinks.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Well Rocky _had_ gotten adopted. He went to some one in an apartment and once he was there and the home check was over. He was doing fine; they said "Oh I think he's going to get to big".  Here we are thinking they are the type of people that would really make an apartment work i.e. lots of walks etc. and knowing he's a Shar Pei/Husky mix they still adopted him.
> 
> Yeah I know I wish gas prices would go down. I'd just make a huge round trip.


Hrm, now it's a wonder why that didn't work out  'Cause you know obviously both Sibes and Shar Peis are small dogs. I can understand why they made that sort of mistake [/sarcasm]

I was just looking over the kittens again. I really like #2 - He's so pale and darling. Looks like he might be cross eyed though. My aunt has a cat with eyes similar to his and while she isn't completely blind - she's pretty near sighted. I wonder if he'll turn out the same.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Today was busy, busy! We had more new puppies and puppies that are now closing in on being adults. Lots of volunteers and a lot of love to give to everyone. 

I will start off with Mac. He’s said to be a Catahoula/ Australian Shepherd mix; wee little at only 5 weeks old. His “owner” was getting rid of his sister and himself. He wasn’t trying to find homes, but was actually going to trash them. His sister went with a vet tech and he is being fostered until he is old enough to be adopted. A butter ball of fluff is the only way to describe him.








Hmm reminds me of Shaina’s “huge” hand pictures lol This just shows how little he really is because my hands aren’t that big.








Sleepy baby








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Two men came in today with puppies looking for an adoption drive. They were the three puppies from a litter of six. They are Golden Retriever/ Border Collie mixes.. 10 weeks old. All different personalities, but all so loving! I give them props for finding us and still fostering them. They want to find good homes for them and did the right thing. They seemed like they loved him a lot too!
I don’t know their names or if they even have names so..
Number one the Choco Girl 








Number two the Golden Girl








And number three the Handsome and only boy








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Some of you may remember the transfer I did a month of so ago. Pie Hole the Shih Tzu; he was on one of the many PTS lists here in north Texas. His owner had turned him in because he bit him in the face, only after he blew in it. *rolls eyes* He was adopted and then returned for growling at the family. The family was terrified of him and did nothing to help the situation, but pretty much run from him. He let out a soft growl to me at the adoption and after telling him a quick “no, hush” he stopped and started back to smiling. It’s all about handling. He’s been through a lot and I don’t blame him for being picky.

















Delilah is new with us and a sweaty pie! She wanted to lick the camera, but we managed lol
















*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dillan is a Fox Terrier mix, 4 months, stink butt. This is the best picture I have to show his whole body. I do realize it looks like I could pick him up and fling him across the field with my two fingers. What can I say?

















Does anyone remember Copper? The one eyed Boxer mix? He’s still with us and getting huge! Ok maybe not huge, but he’s grown quite a bit.








Still lovin’ life though








*TAKE CARE EVERYONE*


----------



## Durbkat

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Some of you may remember the transfer I did a month of so ago. Pie Hole the Shih Tzu; he was on one of the many PTS lists here in north Texas. His owner had turned him in because he bit him in the face, only after he blew in it. *rolls eyes* He was adopted and then returned for growling at the family. The family was terrified of him and did nothing to help the situation, but pretty much run from him. He let out a soft growl to me at the adoption and after telling him a quick “no, hush” he stopped and started back to smiling. It’s all about handling. He’s been through a lot and I don’t blame him for being picky.


Wow, his hair sure has grown back quick! He looks even more like Snoopy since his hair has grown back.  If only he was closer, I'd take him in a heart beat. lol


----------



## digits mama

How cute all of them are. I want Copper this week...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Durbkat said:


> Wow, his hair sure has grown back quick! He looks even more like Snoopy since his hair has grown back.  If only he was closer, I'd take him in a heart beat. lol


He probably wouldn't do good with the Snoopster. He's been through a lot and really needs to be an only dog.  He doesn't stand much and needs to bond to one person. He's be a great elderly one person house. I know if he did get along, he would have a blast with Snoopy!



digits mama said:


> How cute all of them are. I want Copper this week...


Awww. You want him instead? I'm waiting until gas goes down a little to make my trip. So I need my final list together.


----------



## Shaina

So many sweet pups...and those are very nice Not-So-Giant Hand pictures as well


----------



## MegaMuttMom

I'm not sure I could resist Lola. Cherokee would love her too, no doubt about that


----------



## Durbkat

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> He probably wouldn't do good with the Snoopster. He's been through a lot and really needs to be an only dog.  He doesn't stand much and needs to bond to one person. He's be a great elderly one person house. I know if he did get along, he would have a blast with Snoopy!


Does he just not tolerate hyper dogs or overly friendly? If so then Snoopy would work for him as Snoopy is super calm in his greetings, he lays down and takes his time before he tries to play with another dog.


----------



## Darkmoon

digits mama said:


> How cute all of them are. I want Copper this week...


We would fight over him 

Man Copper is beautiful. Right now dogs around here are being adopted like mad (weird since most of the people around here are loosing their jobs) so there isn't a "good" selection. i would LOVE copper. I wonder if Nubs would like a brother...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Darkmoon said:


> We would fight over him
> 
> Man Copper is beautiful. Right now dogs around here are being adopted like mad (weird since most of the people around here are loosing their jobs) so there isn't a "good" selection. i would LOVE copper. I wonder if Nubs would like a brother...


Some how I just new you'd love Copper. 

This is Copper when he was found. Poor little guy.








You can read a little more about him here:
http://metroplexanimalcoalition.blogspot.com/2008/01/if-you-are-involved-in-animal-rescue-in.html


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Today while hectic it was a good day. Jelly Bean and Dillan are in their tester homes. We've started doing test runs; that way if the dog does need to come back for any reason there are no terrible feels hurt. They feel as though they can bring them back and we don't have drop off problems. It's worked so far. Jelly Bean is doing very good and Dillan just went tonight.

Bree was there today and I sat outside with her for a while. So long she gave up and parked her rump. I wanted her to relax with me. She also let me cut three of her nails (Huge step) so maybe this "take a break go chill in the shade with Bree" thing is working. 








How she slept outside









Lucky might be going (i'd say 99.9% chance of him going) to a new home in the next two weeks. A couple who already own to Bichons spoil them completey rotten!. 

But he got neutered yesterday and I have never seen a dog pout this much. I mean seriously I think I may have seena few tears. I held him a lot to make him feel better.
seemed to work pretty well








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is Midnight. One of our fosters went and picked him up from a family who no longer wanted him. So not only did they not want him, but made her drive to get him. *Sigh* when will they ever learn? He's said to be 10 years old, one eye is completely covered with cataracts so it looks like a pearl. The other is just a blue grey. He is skin and bones (every bone in his body you can feel) and also matted over his entire body. He has several teeth that need to be pulled too.
















He's got balding spots too.
















*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I don't have the list of names, but this is a new litter of puppies we have in. Mother was a Weimaraner and father was a Lab.
















Brothers huging








And one of the silver boys.









* Well that looks like it's it for this week* Take care everyone


----------



## Shaina

Aw, Bree's so pretty!! I'm glad she's getting better  Hopefully she finds a really patient family to help her get even better.

Is the puppy w/ the card pic your new rescue mascot?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Shaina said:


> Aw, Bree's so pretty!! I'm glad she's getting better  Hopefully she finds a really patient family to help her get even better.
> 
> Is the puppy w/ the card pic your new rescue mascot?


Hehe. Unfortunately no. He is with the rescue that we show at our storefront. He is a little cutie though huh?


----------



## Shaina

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Hehe. Unfortunately no. He is with the rescue that we show at our storefront. He is a little cutie though huh?


Oops, silly me I didn't actually read the card. And yeah, he is definitely a cutie.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Yesterday’s adoption was packed with dogs, cats, and people. Every crate was full and some had two or three. We easily had 30+ dogs with plenty of energy and ready to run, run, and run. So no one wanted to sit still for pictures. Some home I did get some, but I’m not sure how. (All of the dogs with metal plate number tag things are with the city)

Sophie, who is with DAS got her picture taken first. I took her out first because I felt so bad for her. She sat in the back of her cage trembling. I took her out to the grass (had to carry her because she wouldn’t walk) and we just sat wit her. It took her a little while to get up enough courage to come up to me, but once she did we did a lot better. Once we got back in I got a bed for her and a towel since I know a lot of the little dogs that come in want to snuggle. Turns out that’s all she needed. A light bulb must have gone off because she was happy, energetic, and a wiggle worm the rest of the day. Came up to the front of the crate every time some one walked by, made her stay with us that much better.

















These pictures always look like I could crush their heads








*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is Wonton. A needy poodle mix that yes I put in a pink harness. He was to small for the other harnesses and to big for the small ones... So pink it was. 

















This is John Wayne…a hardy Chihuahua who is picky about his friends. He either loves you or hates you. Dog that is. He loves all humans! But once he saw me give Sophie a bed; he wanted one too. The city brought very spoiled dogs. And I wasn’t pinning him down. Lol I was tickling his belly while I was taking the pictures.
















*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Little miss Rosey. She loves everyone dogs included and has a TON of energy. Nothing that I’ve seen in a Chi before. Those are all scars on her face and we’re not sure what from. Her owner brought her in that way. We think some one poured something that burned her. It’s also on her back and tail.









Christina is a silly girl. She is still a puppy and wants to be in your face/lap at all times. It was SOOOOOO hard to get a picture of her! I couldn’t get her to sit still or stay out of my lap long enough. She did however find the noise the camera made to be interesting. Kept making her ears go up, to the side, down. hehe
















*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mac is still waiting to be put up for adoption. But he still comes to adoptions. He can only be handled by a couple people though. He’s still so tiny and we have to be careful about germs. 
After his bath he thought he tasted pretty good.








We kept him in the cat room where no one would mess with him, it was quiet, and he could sleep. This is how we found him resting his head...








His pretty coloring








And he’s intrigued by the camera like Christina was








*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The Weim/Lab pups were back and still sleeping away like a puppy does. All clustered together.








Except the little loner









Roxie is a new guest foster that came. She’s around 8 months old and was not used to that many dogs! But she warms up fast and loves.








Even bratty Britches.








*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dave looks like he’s found a good home. It’s not a for sure thing, but the way these two bonded I don’t think she could live without him now. This young woman walked in and fell in love with him. Once she got him out there was no going back. He slept right there for a good two+ hours.








*end*
*I'll have a video up in a little while*


----------



## Renoman

Oh Teddie, they're all so adorable.. I hope they all find their forever homes soon.

Such sweet faces.


----------



## digits mama

Thank You Again Teddie! Ok this week...

I still want Copper....And Sophie..That face..That story..She yanks my heart.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Eee, my favorites this week are Christina and Roxy - but I also love John and little Mac. 

They're all lovely though, may their new homes come swift.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I thought I'd start this out with a big nosed HELLOOOOoooooooooooo from Britches. He was the only dog for the first hour of the adoption so I took pictures on one of his potty breaks. Silly boy. He's getting to be a huge pig dog! Never did grow out of that. And yes that is a pink paw printed harness..he's grown out of Teddie's Nylon harness (it was only a matter of time) so this was out substitue for the day. Everyone asked about this little GIRL...I'm getting him a new one some time this week. Look at those pretty white teeth!









Silly boy Mocha jumped into his foster moms car that morning ready to come up to the adoption. We hadn't seen him in a while and he WANTED to come up and play. He had a fun day with us; didn't seem to like the camera noises though. lol
One ear down, one ear up








No EARS!








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Then when fosters started showing up this girl was dropped off. She was pulled form the pound this week. Set to be euthanized now we have her in a foster home where she will be socialized around other dogs and people; both male and female. When I looked at her teeth I had her set at about 5-6 months. Loosing puppy teeth and has about half of her adult teeth. She looks like she's got tumors on her underside which will be checked out soon. She's a realy sweet heart and already had people lining up to see her. She's go pretty fast.
This was her "after bath" plotting evil face








But once she was outside in the warm sunshine she was good. Still afriad of me, but came pretty close.








Skin, bones and was covered in flea dirt with some type of black tar gunk








You can see her hip bones in this picture








*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Another one of our fosters had to come to pick up a dog that was brought back (long story) and was bringing two others with her. We had already closed and it was just a few volunteers left. I stayed behind because I have a key and didn't want to leave without locking the doors, not knowing when she would get there, so I started cleaning. A lady came in to see Peanut the Chinese Crested/Shih Tzu mix that our foster was bringing. The weird part was she left her dog (pure bred powder puff) with us to go get something to eat. I was fine with it because we only had two dogs there and we were closed. I just found it weird and funny at the same time..I wouldn't walk into a rescue, not knowing the people, and just leave my dog there. So me being me I took pictures of her dog and she came back in and we talked for an hour or so. All about her dog and foods for her dog who has allergies. 
























Her meeting Britches (He wanted to play so bad, but he's too big)








*More


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Then Peanut arrived fashionable late 








and they loved each other!








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Lucky came back too. (rollseyes) He started having stress diarrhea and they just couldn't deal with it since they're gone at work. He had no health problems and wasn't/isn't sick. He was in a new environment, new food, people, two other dogs. Now he's back at his fosters and is fine. 
























*Allfinished*


----------



## Renoman

Teddy, those are some adorable little faces. That little girl that was dropped off is so cute. 

Hope they all find forever homes soon. 

Oh, btw, Britches says the pink halter makes him look like a sissy...


----------



## Inga

Teddie, I am just amazed at all the cute little small dogs. I mean, so many folks say they cannot get a small dog in rescue. How is that you have so many? And cute little designer dogs too.  Hopefully they all get a good loving home that all dogs deserve. Hopefully, very very soon too.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Renoman said:


> Teddy, those are some adorable little faces. That little girl that was dropped off is so cute.
> 
> Hope they all find forever homes soon.
> 
> Oh, btw, Britches says the pink halter makes him look like a sissy...


Lol yeah the pink isn't doing it for him is it?



Inga said:


> Teddie, I am just amazed at all the cute little small dogs. I mean, so many folks say they cannot get a small dog in rescue. How is that you have so many? And cute little designer dogs too.  Hopefully they all get a good loving home that all dogs deserve. Hopefully, very very soon too.


You know we didn't use to have as many but we've been pulling a lot more pound dogs. Most being small dogs because they DO go so fast. Last year it was a lot more pits, shepherds, terriers, labs..etc. However this year shih tzus, chihuahuas, poodles, JRT are huge. It's weird.


----------



## Inga

Yeah well, with as many as those byb and millers are pumping out you will be seeing a lot more of them being dumped too. Unfortunately NO BREED is immune to the irresponsible owners of the world.  We are seeing more and more here as well and many being pts because of the temperaments or health issues. very very sad. God Bless you again for doing all that you do for these puppies.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Inga said:


> Yeah well, with as many as those byb and millers are pumping out* you will be seeing a lot more of them being dumped too*. Unfortunately NO BREED is immune to the irresponsible owners of the world.  We are seeing more and more here as well and many being pts because of the temperaments or health issues. very very sad. God Bless you again for doing all that you do for these puppies.


Lol thanks Inga! It rubs me the wrong way everytime we have a new dog. Most when it's small or a bully.

And thank you.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

Can you ship Mac up to Boston? I'd be happy with him!


----------



## cvcraven

Everytime I see Britches I want him more and more! Wow, I wish you were in Florida!


----------



## MyCharlie

Great pics again Teddie! They're all so cute. Did any of them find homes this weekend?


----------



## Sonn84

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I thought I'd start this out with a big nosed HELLOOOOoooooooooooo from Britches. He was the only dog for the first hour of the adoption so I took pictures on one of his potty breaks. Silly boy. He's getting to be a huge pig dog! Never did grow out of that. And yes that is a pink paw printed harness..he's grown out of Teddie's Nylon harness (it was only a matter of time) so this was out substitue for the day. Everyone asked about this little GIRL...I'm getting him a new one some time this week. Look at those pretty white teeth!


*I am completely in love with Britches lol*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

cvcraven said:


> Everytime I see Britches I want him more and more! Wow, I wish you were in Florida!


I wish I were too! He's be so spoiled and have an awesome buddy!


MyCharlie said:


> Great pics again Teddie! They're all so cute. Did any of them find homes this weekend?


Thank you Sam!  Peanut went home with the lady with the Powder Puff. They made a great match. I really hope that works out.


Sonn84 said:


> *I am completely in love with Britches lol*


Lol. So many people love him here! Why don't you guys live closer?!?!


----------



## Sonn84

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Lol. So many people love him here! Why don't you guys live closer?!?!


Lol I wish I did I would have snatched him up the minute I seen him


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Wow! I haven't been on here and it looks like I've missed quite a bit. Even some new members with adorable fur kids. 

Where do I even start when it comes to the adoption this past weekend? Saturday I got there a little early and set Britches up in the very best crate (right next to the door) there is no way he could be missed when he's the first dog you see when you walk in. Shortly after when one of our other fosters showed I left with her and went off to Dallas Animal Services. * shoots self in foot* 

Now; I've pulled dogs from them before since they moved to the bigger shelter, but I left holding my tears so I didn't look like a huge sissy. This new shelter holds over 400+ large dogs, another section for smaller dogs and then a good few hundred cats and kittens. I went with "D" (I wont put her name in here just cause) to help since she does this on a regular basis. We get calls and emails full of he "do list"; the dogs that have a set number of hours left before they are euthanized. We ended up pulling four smaller dogs, knowing they will get adopted with in a short amount of time. As sad as that is it comes down to who you can save, but also who can you get adopted back out. 

The number of faught pits, abandoned and negelcted puppies, sick cats, and dogs struggling to survive was beyond my state of mind. This shelter euthanizes between 80 and 100 pets a day. A DAY! The fact I don't/wont volunteer with this shelter breaks my heart. All I could do was pet or scratch their heads, blow kisses, and tell them what such great babies they were. It was miserable. On top of that seeing people drop off a healthy pet (a pit of all dogs when there are a good 250 out of the 400+ that are pits) that is terrified I about lashed out on them. Instead I stood back and kept my mouth shut. Ugh.

To get to the better part of the day..
My ALL time favorite at this adoption was a Lab/Pitty mix named Sasha. She has been with a foster I know well for 1 1/2 years recovering from demodectic mange. I'd heard all about her, but had never seen her before. She was a stray and picked up off the street when she was about 6 months old. Completely bald and pink from the mange. Now she has a gorgeous chocolaty coat and an outstanding perosnality! It was love at first sight. She made me smile all day long once I was back from DAS. 
























*LOTS MORE!*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

There is a Dirty Dogz next door to us and I know the girl that works there. I've taken her drinks, She lets me use some of the grooming stuff there on our rescues, and we talk all the time. Well I've always been to busy to go over and see her English Bull dog, Cara short for caremel, up close and play with her. So after I got back from DAS I went over and played with her a good 20 minutes. She's a complete clown in a super goofy body. She loves her mommy though! That's a fact lol
Watching her mama

























Lupita is new with us. She was recently picked up off the street. Still coming out of her shell so I don't know her real personality. I know by next week she'll be a silly, outgoing, energy crazed pup.








*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I wasn't able to get pictures of everyone we pulled, but three out of four...
This is Ruben an adult male Chihuahua with a hilarious personality. The picture makes him look rather mean, but he isn't.









Godiva a little female Chihuahua with a princess inside; just waiting to burst through.









And Marcus, which we named after my mothers past Dachshund. We're not sure what he is, but his foster thinks Coton de Tulear mix..so I'm going more with Coton de Tulear/Dachshund mix. lol I had to hold him while my sister took his picture... He is a wiggle bum if I've ever seen one! When ever you hold him he seems to go into a (((I WUV YOU))) state...Although we did pull him from death so maybe it is a real state? lol
















*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Oh Darla was there today. She is the mama of one of the litters that passed from Parvo. Poor girl was a fantastic mother and only wanted to do what was best. She loves all humans and every dog she comes in contact with. 









Some of the bigger excitement happened right as we were returning from the shelter. Three volunteers caught two loose dogs in our parking lot. Of course no collars or info, but were very nice! They were clean, had just had their nails clipped, and were well fed. We knew they were owned. We posted limited information signs and about an hour after we had closed (My sister, myself, and another volunteer stayed late) two men came in. The girl from Dirty Dogz knows them and knew for a fact the adult was theirs. The other was a dog they were dog sitting, but the owner never came back. They were going to turn her into the city the next day. After a long lecture they returned home with their dog and we now have the younger one in foster. 
Here is Mimi the adult Lab/Pit








And now renamed Trixie the younger female; she's a realy spit fire!








*A LITTLE MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

But the biggest, most exciting part of the day was when I was getting ready to leave. I brought Teddie in to meet Lucky (who if I didn't say last week) had been returned. He's also a Shih Tzu and around the same age as Ted also a male. They LOVED each other! I'm thinking about taking Ted up to stay next weekend and they can play all day. 
Lucky alseep in his favorite spot; flat on his belly with his smooshed face in the corner of a crate.








Then Ted came in and they met








War danced








And went wild!








*JUST A LITTLE MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Two more..
















And a video of them playing like wild children


----------



## digits mama

My favorite thread in the Whole World Right next to Dakotas...Hey...Where has she been?

I would take home Marcus and Darla in a heartbeat 

Your story brought me to tears Ted...When I grow up..I want to be just like you.


----------



## Inga

Love them, love them, love them. I hope you get herds of Designer dog lovers coming to your adoption days. Your kennels should be empty with as many cute designer dogs you have. Here I would say they were VERY adoptable. I hope they all find homes real soon.


----------



## Mr Pooch

TeddieXRuxpin said:


>


Once again Ted u do brilliant work!!!and should be proud.

Its strange because Aslan had a brother exactly the same colour as this handsome pooch!


----------



## MyCharlie

digits mama said:


> I would take home Marcus and Darla in a heartbeat


Me too! Me too! They are both darling!



digits mama said:


> Ted..When I grow up..I want to be just like you.


Me too again! 

Teddie, I may be asking you for advice in the future - we're doing an adoption day at the agility club in September and I volunteered to be on the committee. But I have NO experience with this. So is it okay if I bug you as we start planning things?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

digits mama said:


> My favorite thread in the Whole World Right next to Dakotas...Hey...Where has she been?
> 
> I would take home Marcus and Darla in a heartbeat
> 
> Your story brought me to tears Ted...When I grow up..I want to be just like you.


You know I haven't seen Dakota around here to much lately. I know she finished with school, but I _think_ she was going to start interning some where? I can't be for certain though.

I must say Marcus got the people at DAS pretty well before he left that hell hole! One of the ladies that helped us get them to the car carried Marcus. Right as she was getting ready to put him in the crate as a good bye he peed ALL OVER her!  I tried my hardest not to laugh, but it was on her shirt, pants, shoes, hands..We both laughed when we got in the car. Almost as a "F" you to the shelter. He was a perfect gentle man when we took him over though. He even let us de-mat him. 

Lol you don't want to be like me _when you grow up_. Believe me haha, but thank you very much.




Inga said:


> Love them, love them, love them. I hope you get herds of Designer dog lovers coming to your adoption days. Your kennels should be empty with as many cute designer dogs you have. Here I would say they were VERY adoptable. I hope they all find homes real soon.


We've never had this many little "rat" dogs the whole time the rescue has been open. It's almost like designer dog central. They will ALL be adopted within a short amount of time. I'd give it a good month and they will be adopted. If they aren't I would be extremely surprised!



Mr Pooch said:


> Once again Ted u do brilliant work!!!and should be proud.
> 
> Its strange because Aslan had a brother exactly the same colour as this handsome pooch!


Thank you Dom. 

That is weird! I've never seen a Bull Mastiff that color before...



MyCharlie said:


> Teddie, I may be asking you for advice in the future - we're doing an adoption day at the agility club in September and I volunteered to be on the committee. But I have NO experience with this. So is it okay if I bug you as we start planning things?


Of course. Just PM me and ask away. lol I check my email every day so I'm not hard to get in touch with. You'll have to let me know how the adoption goes too!!! I always love hearing about other peoples adoptions!!!!


----------



## Darkmoon

*whispers to herself*Nomoredogs...nomoredogs...nomoredogs...




TeddieXRuxpin said:


>



I WANT ANOTHER DOG *pouts*

Sasha is BEAUTIFUL! Her foster did a fantastic job getting her all healed up and ready for adoption. If I ran into her in person, I don't think I would be able to walk away with out her leash in my hand. *pouts* just a few more years..


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Darkmoon said:


> *whispers to herself*Nomoredogs...nomoredogs...nomoredogs...
> I WANT ANOTHER DOG *pouts*
> 
> Sasha is BEAUTIFUL! Her foster did a fantastic job getting her all healed up and ready for adoption. If I ran into her in person, I don't think I would be able to walk away with out her leash in my hand. *pouts* just a few more years..


Awww.  

I'm the same way. If I were in a situation where I could have another dog of my own. She would have come home in the car with me! Although I have my eye on a different guy. I've never posted pictures of him, but I haven't been able to get my mind off of him since the first time I saw him. (Sounds like a human guy I'm talking about lol)

When I picked Britches up from being neutered, he was staying with another good foster of ours. (Now keep in mind this isn't thatgood of an area. "A" asked if I would even come to pick him up. She made it sound horrible, but it wasn't that bad.) I got out of the car and this BEAUTIFUL, well built, adult black/brown pit came running full force towards us. I fell to my knees and was smothered in kisses and a wiggle butt.  Most people would have jumped back into the car or run like a bat out of hell! A stray built pit running towrds you! Nope not me *lol* I run to them. Haha 

He was a roamer that was outside at all times. Just ran loose; everyone around that area knew him. The foster (we'll caller her "A") told me his owner didn't care for him, but at the same time wouldn't surrender him over to us. "A" fed him, veted him, and he slept in her bed at night. He knows all of her dogs so he's pretty much her dog already. Well the so called _owner _ move away and left him behind. So now "A" has taken him in and is now her dog. 

He'll never be adopted. He has roamed the streets for 2+ years and can escape out of any yard. He would never be trusted to be left by himself. Any other part of town he be picked up an either taught how to fight or sen to the pound. He is an absolute amazing dog, but because of his street experiance and street smarts..it would be like locking up a feral cat. Only he's well socialized. 

I told "A" she'd better bring him up for at least one adoption. So I can love on him, get pictures, and spend the day with him. She looked at me like I was crazy, but she knows how much I truly love him. I talk about him all the time. He would be a dog I took in! I wouldn't even have to think about it. I'd ask when, what he would need and when I could come get him. Lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Phew I was so tired last night and had my head in the clouds so lets see if I can get this right today. 

We will start this week off like last week with my big baby Sasha. She is one of my official favorites and might have a home. She is such a silly girl and full of life! She made me laugh every time I walked past her crate. If it wasn’t the funny face it was the 12 inch drool drip hanging from her jowls.
























*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Lupita was sleepy all day, but at the end of the adoption when her foster mom came back we took her out. She didn’t walk on the grass. When Darla came out her ears went up, tail wagged, and she was a completely different dog.

















Funny boy Ruben was back for another day of pets, belly rubs and lap snuggles. He was happy the entire time. Well except when it came to the pictures part…
















*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Tina came to her first ever adoption yesterday. She loved everyone, but wasn’t so sure about the noise. We’re thinking she’s Italian Greyhound/ Lab of some sort. She looks like a Lab, but is shaped and weighs as much as an Italian Greyhound. We’re really not sure, but if you want a Lab, but can’t have a big dog she’d be perfect.

















Godiva came out of her shell when I took her out. It was quiet and no other dogs around so she was able to relax. She’s still super shy, but nothing like she is inside.
















*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mr. Bynkx was back and smaller than ever. The only pictures I posted of him were a while ago and he had a cone on. But he came back and I remember him to be twice as big. He’s a tiny bully (30lbs). But such a sweetie.









Dutchess is new too and a butter ball at that. She was abandoned along with her brother in a vacant house. Love, love and more love!
























*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Lucky my secret love of life was there today and while I brought Teddie he had to go back home…He was barking, hot and scratching his head off. So I loved on Lucky.

















Darla slept all day too. Snuggled with people and went back to sleep. She’d much rather go to bed then get out and run with people.








She did go out with Lupita though and enjoyed it.








*more*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mitzi is a Shih Tzu/Tibetan terrier and full of joy. Loves everyone and all dogs, but seems to intimidate bigger dogs. She’s a dog that is she had fingers she’d flit certain dogs off. 
























*All done*


----------



## Renoman

Teddie, they are all precious.. but the baby... Duchess is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Inga

wonderful pictures again Teddie! Prayers for homes for all of them coming your way.  Good job working so hard to find perfect homes for these dogs and caring enough to take the time to find homes they will likely stay in forever.


----------



## Mudra

LEMME take them all home... =P PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAASSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.. pretttttyyyy pleasssseeeeeee???? =)


----------



## Dieselsmama

Teddie, Mr. Bynx and Britches can be sent any time....


----------



## MyCharlie

I'll take one Lupita and one Darla please. When can I expect my order to arrive?

Actually, I'd like to order Dutchess, Tina, and Bynkx too please. 

They are darling!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dun Dun Dun.. hehe more pictures for you all. I uploaded 86, but I’m not posting them all. We have three dogs in tester homes. Where they will get used to their new surroundings; people, dogs, house, food etc. They go through the home check and application and get to have the dog over the weekend. That way there are no hard feelings between the dog and adopter if they do have to come back. Lucky, Pasqual, and Darla are all taking a test drive. Wish them all luck! 

First up is…Buddy boy. I couldn’t remember where I had heard that name before. (When I got Teddie his name was actually Buddy boy.) This little guys is a Yorkie mix and around 6-7 years old. He was pulled from DAS after being pulled off of the street. As everyone at the adoption said “He’s a small dog to be found on the street”. He’s at the most 5 pounds. 
To say the least he DID NOT like his bath..








He hid under the towel to dry
















Then came out once he was warm and toasty; he was all tail wags after that.








*PLENTY MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

You may remember this girl from the adoption we had two weeks ago. She was picked up in the parking lot while we were having our adoption. Then she was barky and off the walls. Now she is gathering manners and loves dogs.

















Marcus is back after recovering from kennel cough. He is attached at the hip once he knows who you are. We’re still working on his hair so he’s not the best of looking. He is one of the four we pulled from DAS two weeks ago. Our best guess at his breed(s) is Dachshund/Schnauzer or Dachshund/Poodle.. we’re still thinking about this one.
















*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Silly girl Callie was back for another day full of romping. She and Britches hit it off! She is about 6 months old and a Cattle dog mix of some sort. She has energy, but not that of a Heeler. She’s a cuddle bug and goofy. She found this stuffed Lamb 








I guess he tasted good?









And yes she likes to sit in the human chairs. We were closed so she got to get out and stretch her legs.









Sasha; Britches other girl friend. She has a WONDERFUL personality! She absolutely lights up a room when she walks in.








*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Chula came well rested and ready for more sleep. I had just woken her up when I took this picture. She was giving me the WTH? Look.








So it was time to get up and get the kinks out of her back.









Britches wasn’t the happiest guy there, but it’s good for milking things. He never barks; even when everyone at the adoption is. Everyone comes in and says “Look! He’s the only dog not barking!!” So why isn’t he adopted! Lol








Most of the dogs (Besides his buddies) had left so he wasn’t sure why he wasn’t out of his crate yet.








*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Julio was sound asleep too. It was soooo hot no one wanted to go outside.









Not even Chico!









Not many people loved all over Mr. Bynkx so I got him out and kissed, squeezed, snuggled, and hugged him for a while. By the time he went back in his crate after playing with the other dogs he was ready to sleep.








My handsome lug








*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The real fun happened when Britches, Callie, Bynkx, Sasha, and Bella got out to go wild. The doors were locked (we were closed and after hours) and everyone had gone out for a potty break. Let the fun begin!
Britches and Bynkx (Bynkx is an adult Staffie? And is smaller than Britches)








Sasha and Britches 
















*MORE*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Poor thing. No one wanted to play anymore. Go on and say it.. “AWWWWwwwww” lol









But wait! The threesome

















And a short video just for kicks.

*ALL DONE* Thanks for looking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaina

Very nice Rux  - I hope those three homes work out!

Sasha's a cutie


----------



## digits mama

Haha loved the vid..Dont ya just love multiple dog zoomies?

Marcus...What a sweet looking boy!

Give Mr Bynkx a kiss and hug from me next time you see him


----------



## Lorina

Oh, no! Teddie's starting a dog fighting ring! We have video proof! 

Fantastic shots. You do such a great job capturing their personalities. 

I can't get over how adorable Britches is.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Thanks everyone for taking a look. 

DM - Believe me I will give him more kisses and snuggles! Before I left and locked up I got him out one more time (his foster had to leave, but was coming back up shortly) he jumped right into my lap and gave me a hug. He would look at me like "Is it ok if I sit on your lap? Are you sure? Really? Ok well move over and make some room!"  Little baby.


----------



## MyCharlie

I love all your pics Ted. I'm still stumped why Britches hasn't been adopted! I love them all!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Everyone knows when a rescue adopts out a number of dogs they always get more, Right? Well in the last two weeks we’ve gotten eight dogs adopted. Lucky (Shih Tzu), Darla (Dachshund), Mitzi (Schnauzer/Tibetan terrier/Shih Tzu), Ranger (Akita/Husky), Samson(Shepherd mix), Godiva (Chi/Dachshund), Charlie(Chi/Dachshund), And Marcus (Dachshund mix). I might add when the home checks were all done these dogs are living in mansions. Spoiled rotten and right were they should be for the rest of their lives. They each brought tears to my eyes and gave me goose bumps. I’ve know Samson since he was a wee little puppy and he is well into adulthood now. He is such a wonderful dog and has been waiting so long for that right home.

Yet we’ve gotten 13 new dogs in the last two days. All pulled before being pts. We’ll start with that list now. Lol

Ricky was one of MANY dogs we’ve pulled in the last couple of days. He was set to be euthanized today, but was pulled late evening of yesterday. He is very malnourished and as a result he has Rickets. I hadn’t recalled we had a dog (Eli the GSD) who completely recovered from this disorder and now leads a perfectly normal life. He has never known what it’s like to be a dog let alone a puppy. Britches is his #1 buddy and safe spot. He played with his very first toys, found out what bones were, and what squeaky balls are. On top of having Rickets he’s also got mange. It doesn’t stop him from making new friends or crawling in your lap. He is a Belgian Shepherd also know as a Belgian Malinois very possible pure bred. He’s yet another dog that has stolen my heart a piece of me will go with him when he gets adopted. He’s a very special dog. 
























Here is a vid of how he walks..

*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Orville (like Orville Wright) was pulled along with one of his brothers and two of his sisters. Originally there were 8 puppies. The other four that weren’t pulled have most likely already been euthanized since last night. It’s the sad truth, but they would have never gotten adopted. That upsets my stomach just thinking about it. Two of the pups that were pulled have already gotten adopted. One of which lives in yet another mansion with 8 acres, a private lake, and a nice lab buddy that is in perfect health.
















Aster, one of Orville’s sisters. 








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Britches first time seeing the above litter of puppies..

















Jig is a Lab mix either with Dachshund, Basset, or Corgi.. We’re not sure. I didn’t get to spend much time with him, but he is an absolute joy to be around. He’s around 2-3 years old. Playful and loves other dogs.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Ratatouille is…you guess it! A Rat terrier. He’s a silly goofball and very playful. It seems he’s never been around treats or toys so he LOOOOooooooooooves every toy/treat his comes across. He’ll hold it in his mouth for forever. 
















His way of loving the new found glory of grass.

*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Kenya and Sonora were turned over by their owner. They were tied out in the yard with wire and covered in ticks. Their foster mom wasn’t able to get the owner to turn over the other three siblings, but took these sisters because they were in the worst of health. They had ticks surrounding their eyes, ears were infested with them. If you ran you hand over their backs all you felt were the bodies of the ticks. Now they are beautiful dogs with very outgoing personalities.
Kenya:

















Sonora:
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Pepito is another Rat terrier that was pulled before euthanasia. His owners had to move out of their house and move into an apartment. Later they found out they aren’t aloud dogs so they pretty much kicked him out. He’s left confused, but still very open to his new surroundings. With this man it seems he’s never been around grass. In his eyes this plush, soft, green stuff is a miracle of the heavens. Love people and loves other dogs.

















Duke is the brother of Duchess who I posted about a couple of weeks ago. They were abandoned in a house with no food or water. Duchess has a wonderful application on her while her brother awaits his forever home. 
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is Jason. A wonderful, freak of nature? Not really, but we have no clue on his breed(s) either. He is already in a super home that could be no better for him. I just thought you guys would think he was cute.









Oh and a cute random of another puppy









And a good picture of Hank. It’s impossible to get a facial picture of him. Good thing I’m sneaky.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Last up are two of three puppies that I think are littermates (I only had time to get two..) I have no clue as to what they are breed wise. They each look different and are around the same age. All are still nameless.
First male: His coloring makes him look older, but he’s probably 3-4 months old.








Only female:










Since we closed, I locked the doors and let the dogs run loose. Britches, Callie, Sasha, Bella, Hank, and Ricky all got o run and play. Stretch their legs and have some free time before they had a long car ride. 
(Britches, Sasha, and Ricky all trot off together)









(Britches and his girlfriend Sasha at play)








*All Done!* Thank you for taking the time to look at all these faces. Take Care and have a wonderful day.​


----------



## Darkmoon

Oh Teddie, these stories just break my heart. Duke is such a cutie though! I'm also surprised that Britches hasn't been adopted out yet. He has grown into such a handsom little man  I don't think I could ever foster, they would never leave.


----------



## Shaina

It's good to hear the adoptees have great homes, and that you managed to place so many! Poor Ricky's vid was really sad...will he recover?

Kenya and Sonora (especially Kenya) can come live with me...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Lol

Darkmoon - As Britches lays on the opposite couch snoring away...   I don't understand it either. We're still looking and we ask every person we see. 

It's very possible he can make a turn around like Eli did. It would be pretty amazing if/when he does. It doesn't seem to hurt him or that he's in any kind of pain. One of the down falls of this is that he is prone to fractures. Once he's on a good diet and some other supplements he'll start growing like no other. He'll become a really strong dog; I have no doubt. 

Hehe Shaina. Another I have to ship to you huh? I'm thinking there should be some type of package deal? No? Adopt 6 get one free?


----------



## MyCharlie

Awesome pics again Teddie! They are all soooo adorable! What do you look for when you decide which dogs to pull?


----------



## Dieselsmama

Teddie, your posts are always heartbreaking and heartwarming at the same time. How sad to hear all the stories of how they end up in rescue and about all the ones that didn't make it to you, but so glad to hear of all the ones you guys found wonderful forever homes for.


----------



## Shaina

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Hehe Shaina. Another I have to ship to you huh? I'm thinking there should be some type of package deal? No? Adopt 6 get one free?


Haha, there you go...maybe throw in a complimentary tennis ball or something


----------



## Renoman

Ok, I want Sasha, Kenya, Sonora, Ricky and that adorable little female pup with no name......

They're all so adorable Teddie. 

I think the reason Britches hasn't been adopted is because he's meant to be yours Teddie.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Thank you everyone for taking another look! I am always ready to make my thread when I get home from the adoption. It's become a...Bag down, Teddie out to pee, grab camera, cord, and computer, into room, feed Ted and start uploading pictures.  I'm glad you all liked them. I'd really have a lot of dogs placed if gass would go down and I could make these trips! You're all the best!



MyCharlie said:


> Awesome pics again Teddie! They are all soooo adorable! What do you look for when you decide which dogs to pull?


It's always hard leaving all of the others behind. When it comes to picking the dogs we really only pull from the "do" list. 

Which could be out of 10 or out of 50 different dogs. We look at personality; if we end up with an aggressive dog there is no telling what will happen once it's back at it's foster home. It could be stress aggression, it could be pure aggression that we can't change. Most foster homes have several other dogs or cats that we can't put in danger. If the aggression is soemthing that cannot be changed (I've adopted a dog like this) it's better for both a potential home and the animal to let them be humanly euthanized. That is no kind of life for a dog to be locked up for the rest of it's like. Or to be locked in it's own body. Now on the other hand pretty much every dog we get is shy and scared. It takes about a week for them to come out of their shells. 

Age is a huge factor too. We do pull older dogs, we have some that are 10. When it comes to age, medical and adoptability is factored in. Almost every elder dog we bring in has some time of health problem. Heartworms, brocken bones, fractures, terrible teeth to were most have to be pulled, massive skin conditions. The list could go on for miles. With older abused/neglected dogs we see a lot more problems. Most of the time the problems are bigger too. 

Lately we've pulled a lot of smaller dogs because we know they go super fast. Out of every 10 people that come in 9 are looking for a small dog. So that one person looking for a bigger dog is looking for the right one too. That puts a lot of pressure on the larger dogs. Some that we've had years.

Breed has some do with it. Like I said size is sometimes a problem. If we do take in larger dogs then they are most likely puppies that will grow into large dogs. They have a chance at being adopted faster..two of those pups (Orville and Aster) already went to homes. 

I have only ever once pulled dogs and transfered twice. When I pulled dogs I had to go to the larger (600+ animals) shelter where everywhere you turned there was another dog. I had a complete break down because of how many I would have liked to pull. Being me all were adult, larger dogs and 3/4 were pits.  Put you know a "mean" looking pit bull no matter how nice they are has a slim chance of being adopted and to a good home. When Darkmoon adopted Nubs she even said she had to look twice because from the outside of the kennel he looked mean. But then you see how adorable and well hearted he really is. There aren't many Darkmoons out there though which makes things tough. (Sorry DM Nubs is a perfect example and a cutie). 

We have a lot of pits already in our group- Britches, Jelly Bean, Sasha, Amy, Sugar, Duchess, Ebony, Maverick, Mr. Bynks, Roxie, Snickers, Twinkie, and many more that are in foster care. Some that haven't ever seen an adoption. Sasha just started coming up to adoptions and she's 2 years old. Her foster mom has had her 1 1/2 years. Most of these we've had since they were 5 -8 weeks old now are either close to adults or years old. Britches is another perfect example. He is very well trained and mannered, knows basic commands, loves people, kids, and any dog he meets, he's a couch potato, yet can go for walks/runs with you, plays in water, plays fetch..he hasn't been adopted though. Most of the time he gets passed right over. 

One way of looking at it is "do you feel comfortable adopting this dog out?". Then you have to go from there. This is the best way I know to explain it, but I'm sure if I gave it even more thought I could think of other reasons too. 

Ok that turned out to be really long. Sorry.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I want to start this with a fresh yet old face. A volunteer with us adopted Scrappy maybe 6 months ago. (I don’t have dates or pictures) Scrappy was a dog we pulled from AS that was COMPLETEY matted. I convinced (K) to bring him back in at the end of the adoption so I could see him. I recommended her to my groomer since both Scrappy and Ted have a past of biting when it comes to grooming. He is such a stunner now..









Pudge is a dog that was pulled today from AS. His owner was deployed to Iraq so he turned him over to AS where he ended up on the euthanasia list. He’s got a good life ahead of him now that we have him. 









This is one of two dogs pulled when a puppy mill was closed. Her name is Kachina and is said to be a Chiweenie. I on the other hand think she’s just a Chihuahua if anything maybe a little pug because of her rolliness. She was PISSED at me the entire day. 
















*LOTS MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The little guy that was pulled along with Kachina, his name is Rocco. Like his cage mate he didn’t like me, but by the end of the day, on our last walk actually, he lit up. I want to know what lit the fire under his butt! 

















Now with NAMES!!! Tammy and Lenny (Tan) were asleep while it was noise around..








*MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Fabian is a Schnauzer mix; his pictures make him look bigger than he is. He weighs around 10 pounds maybe a little less. AS shaved his back and face then gave him a bath. Mean while his legs were so matted and I got that job. Lol It took me over all about 2 hours to trim four legs. I couldn’t tell what was skin and what was the actual matt. The hair cut isn’t good, but at least he doesn’t have those matts all over him.








Before
















A bad after








*MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is Winston a Greyhound mix. He was found running with his brother on a “country” road. Lovey boy and so gentle, so different from his brother.

















Walter, Winstons brother, looks to be a Greyhound/Catahoula mix and hard headed! He is a love bug, but almost too much of one. Is that possible? His coloring was great and he even had one party eye.
















*MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Another of Duke..that little porky monster. lol









This little guy was pulled from AS too but is still nameless. He LURVS treats; he’ll do anything for one. That’s the only way I got good pictures of him. Lol They had him as a Pom mix..I have him as a Pomerania/Spitz mix. He’s tall and has the face of a Spitz. 

















Pasqual was returned because he’s to smart for his own good. So he went and got groomed on Friday and came to the adoption in better style than any of us. It’s not a good picture, but it was a fast snap before I went outside again.








*A Little More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Aster and Orville were there again with us and they slept the whole time. In many different ways too.
























*More...*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Yet another Shih Tzu was pulled from AS. Milligan is the name and belly scratches, snorting, and cage jumping is my game. He was estimated to be 10 years old by the AS vet, but I think by his condition and the way he acts he’s a case of young dogs with bad teeth. Shih Tzu’s are known for having dental problems so it’s no surprise from him being on the street. I say he’s between 5 and 6 years old. Ummmm can you tell I like him?
All groomed and handsome








Yeah yeah yeah I fell for another Shih Tzu.. Go on and laugh…. lol I know I did!!








He wanted be to come and get him sooooooooooooooo bad! He was doing the happy Tzu dance.








I had to trim the hair between his eyes and above his nose. When he came in it was matted, greased, and just plain disgusting. So a bath a’ we went. Shih Tzu’s have the CUTEST grumpy faces!








***All done... THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR LOOKING!!***​


----------



## Renoman

Teddie, those are some real cuties. I love the way Aster and Orville sleep 
Just curious Teddie, on average, how many dogs get adopted during one of your adoption days? Do you get a large group of people coming in to adopt?


----------



## MyCharlie

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR LOOKING!!


No, thank YOU for sharing!  They are all so sweet. Are Aster/Orville relatives of Britches? One has Britches' nose.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Renoman said:


> Teddie, those are some real cuties. I love the way Aster and Orville sleep
> Just curious Teddie, on average, how many dogs get adopted during one of your adoption days? Do you get a large group of people coming in to adopt?


It just depends on the weekend. Sometimes we have no adoptions other days we can get 8 adoptions. Yesterday we had one adoption; Gabby!!!! and a homecheck that didn't turn out to well. Oh and nother application that looked very good. We just ahve to wait on the home check. Usually we have a lot of people come to adoptions from all over. Some people that even drove 1-2 hours to come see the dogs.  



MyCharlie said:


> No, thank YOU for sharing! They are all so sweet. Are Aster/Orville relatives of Britches? One has Britches' nose.


Haha nope not that I know of. Although who know?  He was found on the street and those pups were in a shelter..


----------



## Renoman

The fact that they drive 1-2 hours to come see the dogs tells you something Teddie. Your rescue must be one of the best.

No matter how many people come to look, it looks like it's a fun day for the dogs and the people running the adoption..


----------



## Criosphynx

that big pom mix is som'thing else isn't he! Too cute


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Criosphynx said:


> that big pom mix is som'thing else isn't he! Too cute


Some how I KNEW you'd like him.  Even when I first saw him I though "Hey so in so (I'm bad with names, but remember members dogs) is really going to like him!" hehe.


----------



## Inga

Thanks for sharing the pictures Teddie. I must say, the dogs that you care for are very lucky.


----------



## Criosphynx

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Some how I KNEW you'd like him.  Even when I first saw him I though "Hey so in so (I'm bad with names, but remember members dogs) is really going to like him!" hehe.


haha, am i that predictable?? Little red spitzy type dogs. hmmmm lol Im Crystal btw 

he looks so happy in that face shot, just want to kiss'im!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Teddie, Sunday night I always come here to find your post. I love reading about your adoption day. Love the pics and I STILL want to come and get Britches! I know, we all want britches. He's become such a handsome guy. 

Keep up the great work and thank you for sharing!!!



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> This is Winston a Greyhound mix. He was found running with his brother on a “country” road. Lovey boy and so gentle, so different from his brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh, I LOVE WINSTON. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Darkmoon

Great photos Teddie!! I have to wonder/ask, did Copper ever get adopted? that guy stole my heart...


----------



## digits mama

Thank you again...I look forward to seeing your thread every week...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Inga said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures Teddie. I must say, the dogs that you care for are very lucky.


Thank you Inga. That means more than you know. 



Criosphynx said:


> haha, am i that predictable?? Little red spitzy type dogs. hmmmm lol Im Crystal btw
> 
> he looks so happy in that face shot, just want to kiss'im!


Haha maybe just a little?  Just messing with you. Some how I knew you would like him. 



Mac'N'Roe said:


> Teddie, Sunday night I always come here to find your post. I love reading about your adoption day. Love the pics and I STILL want to come and get Britches! I know, we all want britches. He's become such a handsome guy.
> Keep up the great work and thank you for sharing!!!
> Oh, I LOVE WINSTON. He's gorgeous!


I know, I wish I could ship him to you. I know he's be spoiled rotten and have plenty of play buddies. Why do you guys live so far away?



Darkmoon said:


> Great photos Teddie!! I have to wonder/ask, did Copper ever get adopted? that guy stole my heart...


Thank you.  He did get an app on sat and we did a homecheck, but it didn't turn out to be a good placement for him. We're all holding on for him, it's going to take a strong heart to let him go. His foster has had him since he was 8 weeks old. He is now close to a year or just over. 



digits mama said:


> Thank you again...I look forward to seeing your thread every week...


Kathy you're so sweet for taking the time to come and look. I try my hardest to get a smile.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

My internet has been out since last Friday so I haven't been on in a while (a while to me..) I missed lots of Otis pictures and silly group shots. Glad to see everyone is still posting lots here!
Before I start we had some bad and good news this week. Unfortunatley Gabby and Godiva came back for two completely different reasons. On the other hand Godiva was adopted out again and to an understanding home with a young girl whom she loves. Milligan the shih Tzu went to a great home and perked up as soon as he got some rest and was in the nice temp apartment. Callie our sweet cattle dog was adopted out as well as Aster. Keep your fingers crossed for everyone! 

Another busy weekend at our adoption and yet another dog I wanted to bring home. I've turned into a bully junkie. lol Almost every pittie that comes in I want to pack up in the car and take home. When there wasn't some one calling me for paper work or to get a picture of this or that dog I was out in the field with Stella. She is with a rescue group we show at out storefront at adoptions. Stella was found with a litter of 5 puppies and all have been adopted except one. This girl thankfully got a fantastic application and will be going to a house with two little girls (human) and a male (I think also a pit). A family that is responsible and loves the breed. Just were she should be. 

It was hot like last week, around 104*, and I walked the 10 hours I was there. 
So we sat outside and I talked with her and told her how good she was and how pretty. Kissed, hugged, and smooshed her cute little face. One pit down, only a trillion to go. lol 
















Her cure for standing up was plopping into my lap. Silly girl.








When we came in after sitting out there maybe 20-30 minutes she layed on the cool tile floor frog style.








*PLENTY MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Another handsome fella is Cody, a Catahoula mix. He is around 5 1/2 to 6 months old and was found wondering down a street. This sweet boy is in the same foster as Roxie who I posted about months back. They get along great and Roxie has taken him under her wing. He's a huge baby with a slightly shy, but outgoing personality. He'll get adopted in no time at all. All of these pictures make the dogs look huge, but he's only about 30-40 pounds.
















His nose is my favorite part. 









Radar is new with us. He was found as a stray on the street. When he was picked up he was in perfect condition; even had trimmed nails. Though no one came forward to clame him so we took him in. He's in a great foster home and this was his first ever adoption. He did very good for as noisy as it was. A super smart boy and a lover.








*MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

These two girls look so much alike I can't keep their names straight, but they both were pulled before euthanasia. One is Collon and the other is Javah. They are around 5-6 months old and tiny! They would make wonderful apartment dogs.

















The only way I can tell is because I put different collars on them. Oh and the fact one is shy and the other is all in your face. lol
















*MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Oh and the fun of the day was a dog that was dropped off. He was found in a dumpster all by himself. Poor thing is skinny and bald from mange. From all of the dogs I've seen it's sarcoptic and not demodectic. I set him up in a crate in the back of the storefront because in the few minutes he was out in the front I had to tell 10 people not to stick their fingers in his cage. It's obvious he had something going on lol I wouldn't have touched him if I weren't a volunteer or getting him from the dumpster. He's a love bug and just wants to play. Hopefully his hair will grow back with time and he wont be itching so much. He look like a pit mix in person maybe with some lab? He's got a brindle coat and I know that's not Lab.
































*MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I was called in from the field to get pictures of Orville. Sounds asleep with a look alike stuffed dog..









The rest of these guys were dropped off at the end of the day. They were all pulled from different places and are now being placed in a foster home.

First up is Nugget. He was brought into a vet clinic to be neutered and the "owner" never came back to pick him up. Being a puppy he is full of energy and a pain in the butt. I think this is the first dog that has upset me on an outing lol. His foster is going to have her hands full with him. He's suppose to be around 7 month and a Schnoodle? Schanuzer/ Poodle. I'm not good with all the designer names. Some groing up and good training will make him into a wonderful dog.
















*MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Shirley and Laverne that are suppose to be two females.. I know there is a winky on one of them. So I don't know for sure, but these two have similar attitudes. Both are friendly and love people. Most of all they have a pair of lungs! They can scream like no puppy I know.
























*MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Myra is a Chihuahua/Rat Terrier and probably 10-15 pounds. She was teriffed when I first got her outside, but as soon as I pulled out the treats she'd sit, wait, lay down, and even let me move her around. She got into my lap and gave me kisses. It's funny how something so small can make them so happy.








Did some one say TREAT?








This silly man is Hank. We already have a Hank that we call Hanky Pankie..So I'm thinking we might change his name to Frank... That way we can have a Hanky Pankie and a Franky Spankie. lol It would fit his so well. I have no clue what he is, but he's built like out Hank so maybe a little Dachshund in there? His face doesn't look like any breed to me though.








This is his face when you have a treat out and you talk to him. He does a funny snarky talk so you can see his teeth. I was laughing so hard at him and then he'd stop, hop up, and look at me like "WTH are you laughing at? You're suppose to be intimidated!" 









That is it for now. Thanks for taking a look this week! Be sure to come back next week.​


----------



## digits mama

This one got to me...Whn i read about the baby in the dumpster..and you there to save him made me tear up...Thanks Again Tedd..


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

digits mama said:


> This one got to me...Whn i read about the baby in the dumpster..and you there to save him made me tear up...Thanks Again Tedd..


I wish I could take the credit, but I didn't find him. I just helped clean him up and give him a good meal. A woman and her husband found him and brought him in. The vet they took him to didn't even say anything about his skin.  I pulled him out of the carried and my face went from -> to  to this  It really was horrible to see him falling all over the place itch and chew. I know he was itching like crazy. But he had a full belly and was given a bath by the end of the day so he was as happy as we could make him.


----------



## Mr Pooch

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> .


Damm!!!
That has to be the cutest dog you have ever posted!!
To bad i cant get him


----------



## Durbkat

All the dogs are cute! Much better looking than the ones at our shelter. 

Where's Mr.Britches?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mr Pooch said:


> Damm!!!
> That has to be the cutest dog you have ever posted!!
> To bad i cant get him


I know I wish I could ship him to you!  Although you pack might eat him whole. lo


Durbkat said:


> All the dogs are cute! Much better looking than the ones at our shelter.
> 
> Where's Mr.Britches?


Silly thing is most were strays or pulled from the euthanasia list. 
He was sleeping most of the day. I'm sure since I have new pictures of Ted I'll get some of Britches up too.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I want to start off with Britches pictures since it’s been a while since I posted some of him. A while meaning a couple weeks..I know how some of you guys are with my love bug. Lol

I posted some of these in my other thread.. Ok sooo here they are again.
I used the flash (mistake, but it came out good) outside








Sit/stay









Sleepy/hot/ boy









My big baby








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I didn’t get many pictures this week, but I did get a few of the city’s dogs. 
This is Indi, a terrier mix and just a puppy. 
























*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is Petey. He’s down as a Catahoula mix, but has a classic pit bod and smile. I called him a pit/Catahoula mix which that he is!
























*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Foxy a silly butter ball that is very out going! Loves everyone no matter the size, breed, human/animal. She’s strong, but so so loving.

























Mocombo (sp?) is one of the brothers of my foster Elliot. He came back for an update. His mom is a volunteer with us and hadn’t been up in a while. He’s so handsome and looks better than every. Tall and lean; just how he should be.









*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Do you all remember the mangy puppy from last week? Well he was back and it was not mange. His chest, underside, legs were almost completely bald last week. Now he’s got hair over his entire body and while it’s not thick he has HAIR! We’re stumped because a simple bath and dose of revolution made him better. He has a great coat! And look at those ears!

















And Orville his new buddy. Ears up and all.








Body shot









Thank you for looking this week!​


----------



## digits mama

I dont have a favorite this week..they are all my favorites


----------



## Durbkat

TeddieXRuxpin said:


>


Awww, he's so cute.


----------



## Amber_Girl

Aw I love Orville.


----------



## MyCharlie

They're all sooo cute! I want Indi, she looks like so much fun!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Indi got adopted from the city yesterday!!! Yay Orville is the last of his litter he's now in with Shirley, Laverne, and Patten.


----------



## Sonn84

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Sleepy/hot/ boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Orville his new buddy. Ears up and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*I want to dognap those 3 !!!*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Some of my family came in to visit from Spain, I hadn’t seen them since they’d moved. So this weekend I didn’t make it to the adoption until half way through the day. When I got there they were packed full and I saw quite a few faces I knew that had been adopted.. Mr. Bynkx was back along with Stella, and another dog which I haven’t posted much about. After seeing them I spotted the dogs I got a text about from one of the foster. Another four dogs; been pulled from city shelters off of the euthanasia list. 

First is this little man (can’t remember name; there are just to many now), Fox Terrier/Chihuahua, that has already been adopted. He went to his new home today after just being pulled from the city this week. It still amazes me that a dog that goes so fast would have been put down without a blink of an eye. Terrified and shaken he stayed in the back of the crate until it was time to leave. He will have a wonderful life now.

















After months of being gone *Bree *was back. Thick as ever, but temperament is much better. Still not so sure about all other dogs, but she did let a rottie she didn’t know come up to her without much of a problem. Though she did get a big testy when getting into the car; didn’t last long though.
















*Plenty more to come*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is *Lark*; yet another Chiweenie. He was pulled all of two days ago and besides being skin and bones he’s a sweet baby. Very shy and not even the best of treats would win him over. I took him and laid him on his back on my legs and he melted into the most comfortable position. He was fine with me after I let him lay there. He even fell asleep.
















A picture I thought was really cute..








But you can see how skinny he is. You could pick him with just one hand.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Stell *was back and not a happy girl. She was not only returned this week, bust also spayed. She was so upset that I couldn’t get any emotions out of her. She sat on my lap and stayed there.









The last Weimaraner puppy left of the last litter we got. He has survived Parvo and is a goofy boy. All over the place, but still loves to be cuddled.








I was holding his ears up in this one. lol He looks like he's saying "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"









One of the pups relaxing outside in the puppy pin. It stormed yesterday so today I got up and it was at most 90 degrees. So nice for an adoption.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Orville *A.K.A. *Orvie *who got an application!!!









Some of you may remember *Tyler*. I got the chance to get new pictures of him and what a little pain in my butt he was. He enjoys treats a little tooooo much to say the least.








“Lady, say what?”








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*Sebastian *was pulled this week too. They were going to put him down along with several others we couldn’t save. He’s a wonderful little spirit, but sure does have a pair of lungs. Completely, COMPLETELY matted and covered in burs. I couldn’t do anything to help him; that’s how bad it was. He’s going to have to go into a pro to have it done.








I did however clip around his eyes so he could see his way around. He’s young, maybe a year.
























*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

A lady that works next door to us at a dog washing place has a English Bulldog named *Caramell *(don’t know how she spells it) and he co-worker also owns one. They both came up and I fell in love with the little boy named *Buddy*. I was trying so hard not to keep going next door, but couldn’t help it. Thankfully they didn’t seem to mind to too much.








His cute little body









Here is Cara









Playing with Cara’s stuffy after closing








*More*​


----------



## DogLover15

awee! these dogs are so cutee. i feel bad for the one with one eye. thats sad.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The three siblings finally..
*Parker*









*Stormy*









*Leo/Leon*









*Pepito *happy as ever.








***Take care everyone and thank you for looking again this week***​


----------



## digits mama

Sebastian melted my heart..And that Tyler made me smile..

Thanks again Tedd...I love all those babies.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

There are some really nice ones in there, Teddy! I think I'd particularly like to take Mr. Tyler home. And Stel...she looks like she needs some love. And Bree. 

When I first saw Buddy's picture I was really surprised. Was gonna ask you how you ended up with a Bulldog _puppy_ in shelter, but I see that's not the case. He's a cutie too


----------



## Shaina

Another great set of pictures, Rux!

I'll take Leo, if you don't mind...


----------



## DogLover15

Awee all the dogs are cute, i feel bad for the dogs because of stupid people treating them badly. they all need good homes as i think everyone here agrees. good luck to all the dogs!


----------



## Mudra

awwwwww... nice looking dogs... =)


----------



## Renoman

Once again Teddie, great pictures. 

It's a good thing that you're there and I'm here... otherwise I would just have to steal Parker, Stormy and Leo....


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Thank you all once again.  Quite a few people are liken the siblings huh..?  

I find it so weird how everyone on my forums love the dogs that no one even looks at once at the adoptions. Now I seriously think I need to set up some type of shipping situation..


----------



## Renoman

I can't believe people don't even look at some of these dogs. They don't know what they're passing up.


----------



## Criosphynx

ok i need another Cheewee like a hole in the head... i just loved the little black raised paw...it needed kisses.


----------



## Inga

Poor Bree is just so sick of not having a permanent home. My heart goes out to her. I gotta win the lottery so I can come and pick her up. she can come take her frustrations out on Carsten and Oliver. The need a little butt kicking.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Inga said:


> Poor Bree is just so sick of not having a permanent home. My heart goes out to her. I gotta win the lottery so I can come and pick her up. she can come take her frustrations out on Carsten and Oliver. The need a little butt kicking.


If I could send her to you I would. I know you'd be understanding and having two boys to boss around would be hilarious for her. Come on Inga win that lottery!


----------



## MyCharlie

Oh man. Cara has a face only a mother could love! Poor girl! 

I can't wait to see pics of Sebastian after he's cleaned up. He's Charlie with long hair! It looks like he's been groomed at some point, you can see the difference between his back and his belly where it was cut before. 

And the siblings are gorgeous. I'll let Shaina have leo and I'll take parker and stormy!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Yet another long day with plenty of new dogs to get pictures of. Shall be begin?

Last week we got a pair of what we call dumpster puppies. Two young (9 weeks old) puppies were found in a dumpster covered with bald spots that looked like cigarette burns. They were skinny and terrified. Now that it’s been a week and they are in a great foster home being loved on they have gained weight, been to the vet and are healthy other than ring worm (looked like burns) and kennel cough. Which for the condition they were in when found they are doing FANTASTIC! The fosters decided to keep the male; which they named Tank, but can’t keep a third dog. So this beautiful girl is up for adoption.
This is Stella. 









She kept putting her head down and looking up/ to the side with her eyes. It was so cute and shows her personality very well.









She is a true love

















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Sebastian was here last week, but covered in matted hair. There is no way you could recognize this handsome fellow. He looks better than ever and is still very much a puppy. I’m not sure if I estimated his age last week, but he’s just around a year old.
With his new hair cut

















Look how skinny and tiny he really is!








*Plenty more to come*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Yet another Maverick to join the big group. He came with his buddy Tucker. They were a case of a relationship on the rocks. The couple broke up and no longer wanted to keep the dogs. Leaving them confused and mortified. We did out best at comforting them today and already they have made it a long ways.

















This is Tucker a Dachshund with the same background as Maverick.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Oliver was came in with his cage mate patch. They depend on each other for everything and are lost without each other. They got an application to a home where they could be kept together. Both are gentle and loving, just takes some time and an easy hand. Oliver is a Golden retriever mix and about 8 months old.

















Patch is an Australian Shepherd mix with maybe Collie? He is wonderful on a leash, loves people, and will stay by your side. Very loving and a huge cuddle bug. It took him all of five minutes to jump into my lap, flop over and give me kisses.









What a dork








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This munchkin is Mr. Willson. His previous owners got a new puppy and picked him over Willson. He had been with them from the start, but was soon dumped at the Irving shelter. He’s around 5 yrs old. A wonderful companion and will do almost anything to please you. He is a Bichon/poodle mix.

















A new litter of puppies pulled from the Irving shelter. They are 6 weeks old.
One brown female, One brown male, One black female and one black male. At this age they all act the same.. They’re puppies without much of a distinct personality yet. It will only take a few weeks and they will all be so different!








* A few more*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Better pictures of little man Fabian.. Such a puppy with SO much energy. Ready to go at any time no matter what.








If you ignore him long enough he will give up and lay down.









Sweet girl Bella was back and here for much more loving. She’s such a great dog with a dark past. She needs a good home that will be willing to work her hard to give her a job. Either that or she will be working you. Bella isn’t the couch potato type of dog, she needs runs, jogs, playing, lots of pushing. Her activity has declined since she was put into foster care (There is only so much you can do when you have so many animals) so all her pure muscle has gone to a skinny frame. She still loves to run and has the most magnificent coat/colorings. Her pictures don’t do her justice!









I’m told this picture makes her look “rabid” but I think it just shows her goofy side. She hates the camera, I mean HATES the camera so getting a good shot is on in a hundred. literally. lol








*All Done for this week* Thank you for looking!​


----------



## Shaina

Great pics as always, Rux...looks like you guys have a lot of (super cute) puppies right now. Any successful adoptions in the last week to make way for all these new guys? How's "my" Kenya?


----------



## Criosphynx

Aww I like Maverick!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Criosphynx said:


> Aww I like Maverick!


How could I have guessed that? He acts all big and mighty when he's in his crate, but as soon as he's out in the field forget that act! When Patch came walking towards us when we were out in the field; he was trying to hide behind me, pushing my legs up so he could crawl under them. Anything so he couldn't be found. He's a good dog though, needs to be socialized.


----------



## Darkmoon

I'm starting to look foward to this thread every weekend 

So many stories, so many lives. I just don't understand how anyone can just decide to choose a puppy over their current dog. That poor puppy in a few years once its lost it "cutness".


----------



## Mdawn

Send me Stella and Bella please! 

All of them are so cute. 

I don't understand how anyone could decide to get a puppy and then give up their older dog instead...it's beyond my understanding... Poor pup...I hope Mr. Wilson finds a home that truly values him.


----------



## Dieselsmama

Wow, Stella has the most beautiful eyes! I am sucked right into her soul through them. Patch is so sweet looking, reminds me of our Schatzie. And Bella would have a home here too. I am thinking maybe I need to stop reading your adoption threads, I wanna bring half of them home LOL


----------



## Renoman

I'll take that 4 pack of puppies please.....


----------



## Dieselsmama

Renoman said:


> I'll take that 3 pack of puppies please.....


K, we could just make it a road trip and share gas expenses, I'm sure I'd have room in the van for plenty


----------



## Renoman

Dieselsmama said:


> K, we could just make it a road trip and share gas expenses, I'm sure I'd have room in the van for plenty


Works for me K.. cuz I goofed.. it's actually a 4 pack... 

When will you be by to pick me up????


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I REALLY need to get on this road trip thing.. Map out where everyone is and pack up all the dogs. That way when I get there I can have all dogs on hand.  I wonder how many dogs I could have adopted by now. 

*** We got a phone call back from the family that wants to meet Britches. He sounds really nice and we're setting the meet up for this week. I'm going to have to get busy taking pictures so that is he does go everyone will have their share of him.  I'll keep everyone updated on how it goes. ***


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> We got a phone call back from the family that wants to meet Britches. He sounds really nice and we're setting the meet up for this week. I'm going to have to get busy taking pictures so that is he does go everyone will have their share of him.  I'll keep everyone updated on how it goes. ***


Oh, good luck Britches. Although, it makes me sad as if I'm losing a dog from my own home. Why do I feel like that??

Stella and Bella are my favorites.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Oh, good luck Britches. Although, it makes me sad as if I'm losing a dog from my own home. Why do I feel like that??
> 
> Stella and Bella are my favorites.


I know. Everytime I get a call on him I cringe just a little hoping they don't take him. He's such a good dog and we'd keep him if we could handle a full time 5th dog. He will be *very *missed. I will miss him the most, but it's time for him to make some one else as happy as he's made us.  Wish us luck!

Everyone really loves Stella and Bella. Both are great dogs. Bella is one smart cookie though!


----------



## Sonn84

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> *** We got a phone call back from the family that wants to meet Britches. He sounds really nice and we're setting the meet up for this week. I'm going to have to get busy taking pictures so that is he does go everyone will have their share of him.  I'll keep everyone updated on how it goes. ***


Aw good luck Britches! Kinda bittersweet.

I want Stella, Bella, Maverick, Tucker, and all 4 puppies! lol


----------



## Darkmoon

Renoman said:


> Works for me K.. cuz I goofed.. it's actually a 4 pack...
> 
> When will you be by to pick me up????


Better put me on that trip also. Bring up Britches and see how he and Nubs get along 

I need another dog like a need another hole in my head... now where is that gun to make another hole in my head


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

It was so strange going to today’s adoption without my Britches boy. But it sure was busy once I got there and we were really open. I hadn’t seen it that busy in months! Groups of people coming in, but still not to many adoptions. 

Fabian was adopted and Chula from Oak Hill.

My favorite of the day was Berdie a Terrier of some sort. Two people said there was pit in her, but I don’t see any in her. She is the Bearded Lady as I call her.. with a plum/purple nose. You’d think she had frost bite or something it was REALLY purple! If you have an guesses as to what she could be by all means share them. She is between 4 and 5 months all; probably weighs around 20 -25 pounds and that includes her big ol’ belly.


















Her sleeping in a crate across the room.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Jimmy is also new with us. He was found in a Tom Thumb when the temperature got up to 105 degrees he wondered into the store and headed for the fruit section. It was cool and he got plenty of love. He is now in a foster home where he gets all the love in the world and stays cool. 









A better shot of the luv muffin









Now this is the face of an unhappy boy.. He only wanted to be in my lap, but when I made him get off he went pouting behind me. I’m not sure, but I don’t think he knew I could get a picture of him if he was behind me. His look is “Are you serious?”. lol








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

A woman who works rescue adopted a dog she later found out was pregnant. Having 5 puppies she came into the adoption to see if she could get them adopted. So I set up a crate; such great puppies. They are 7 weeks old and range in size by a lot. With such different personalities it’s funny to watch. The mom is a Aussie mix, but we see a little Shepherd, Aussie, maybe Border Collie? There is a bit of everything. 

The cutest (imo) of the group is Willy Mammoth; 7 weeks and has to be at least 10 pounds. The goofy boy of the bunch and a super cuddle bug.

















Jackie is the quiet, soft spoken, gentle girl. She has the most distinct markings and the most Shepherd looking.









Baby Bear is the adventurous, outgoing, crazy girl that likes to snuggle too. The only pup with up top ears and really short coat. I’m not sure what she is out of the mix.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Sneaker is an active boy that likes to sleep a lot. Lol It may sound like an odd mix, but he can go from 0 to 90 within seconds. 









Wilamina is the princess peach of the group. Shy, but wants to be seen, quiet, but will pitch a fit if she doesn’t get what she wants. A real ham. 









Roccoo and Katchina were back. Still terrified and unsure of everything except each other. 








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The dork also known as ChaCha. That’s too small of a name for such a big girl. Whenever I hear ChaCha I think/see a Chihuahua; not a Hound/Lab mix. She is still unsure of everything, but loves to be out in the grass. She’s going to be one big lap dog though. I couldn’t keep her off; it was either her whole body or just her butt, but she was toughing me the entire time she was outside.

















The puppies lined up in a crate. Paddon, Orville, and then three of the shepherd.








*A Couple More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Duke; sleeping with his lips all smooshed against the crate. It’s pretty amazing what dogs can sleep through!










Stella..she didn’t want to take pictures today so I got one with ears cut off.








*All Finished*

Thank you again for taking a look this week! ​


----------



## Dieselsmama

Aww, Stella is a doll, I want her! For Will and "some" of the littermates, I see border collie/Aussie X. They look just like Schatzie did as a pup! I has Stella pls?


----------



## Sonn84

Ok I will take all the above dogs now please! LOL


----------



## Inga

Alright, I have never been a fan of pink on the now, or long hair but Willy Mammoth is about as cute of a puppy as I have ever seen. I love that picture. He should be in Hollywood. He is a little dolly face boy.


----------



## digits mama

I want them all too!! I loooove them all...

But I think Berdie called me mommy


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*ADB 9/6 adoption*

Suba has been with us for a while, but has been bouncing around from city shelter, to foster home, to a boarding facility. He got his name because he was found in a swimming pool that had just enough water in it that mosquitoes were nesting in the water. He ended up getting heartworms by the time he was found, but has already been through treatment and is ready for his forever home. He does not like cats or maybe he just likes them WAY to much. However he shouldn't go to a home with cats. He loves all dogs though. 



















Laying frog style cooling off










*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Princess was recently pulled from the city too. She is shy, but warms up pretty fast. She is said to be a 2 year old Yorkie/ Schnauzer mix. She is a cutie. 



















Jojo was actually pulled from the city shelter during the adoption. He is a sweet boy and was found as a stray. Imo he looks like an off put of the standard Pappillion. Needs a few more baths before he gets that terrible kennel smell out of his coat. Anyone that has either worked with city shelter dogs or has spent a lot of time with them knows what smell I'm talking about. Now the first 20+ pictures I took his ears were pinned to the back of his head and his tongue was hanging out. I tried all of my nutting tricks to get him to perk up his ears, but nothing worked. For one last try I barked at him trying to get him to play and... his ears went up! So I kept barking to get a good picture. And people wonder why I don't want them standing out there when I'm taking pictures. lol I look and sound like a complete fool. 


















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dolly was pulled back when I posted pictures of Lark. The shelter had them together; Dolly being an unspayed female and Lark being an unneutered male.. they were asking for trouble. Dolly was of course in heat and became pregnant. *insert head bang here* This week she came in and she had an absorbed pregnancy. (I'd never heard of this) but she is scheduled to be spayed and once Lark is healthy enough he is being set up to be neutered.



















The face of a treat crazed dog. She will literally do ANYTHING for a treat.









*Thanks for taking a look this week!!! *​


----------



## Criosphynx

im taking a break from tradition....i want Princess this week...she has Emma ears.


----------



## Renoman

Once again Teddie, you've done a great job capturing each dog's personality.

Willy Mammoth is so adorable. Except for Willy and Wilamina the other littermates have such a distinctly different look...


How are those 3 shepherd puppies doing? You holding them for me????


----------



## RenaRose

Awesome pics as always Teddie! 

I want Wilamina!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Criosphynx said:


> im taking a break from tradition....i want Princess this week...she has Emma ears.


Her cage mate at the shelter was pulled along with her and was adopted out already. Princess is so shy and quiet it's hard for her to be seen. She doesn't beg for attention like the others. 



Renoman said:


> Once again Teddie, you've done a great job capturing each dog's personality.
> 
> Willy Mammoth is so adorable. Except for Willy and Wilamina the other littermates have such a distinctly different look...
> 
> How are those 3 shepherd puppies doing? You holding them for me????


Willy got adopted and so did Baby Bear. Both went to people the foster knows. 

The shep pups are doing good and getting HUGE! They have now doubled in size. Starting to show they can be active and loud. The little tan female has a pair of strong lungs!!


RenaRose said:


> Awesome pics as always Teddie!
> 
> I want Wilamina!


Thank you. 

Wilamina is so funny because she is really quiet, but such a diva. She can catch your attention and then..you're sucked in for life.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*9/20 Adoption*

For a hectic few weeks, adoptions have been going pretty darn good! A list of dogs that were adopted in the last two weeks:

*Bree*! She finally found her home. They came all the way from Oklahoma; Bree walked in and kissed everyone in the family even the litte girl. She only does that with her foster and a few select volunteers. (Like yours truly *wink*)
Orville
Rocco
Stella
Mr. Willson
Ricky
All of the Shep pups
Princess
Sonora

Onto the new and wonderful additions..

Mookie is a strapping, attractive male bully pulled from another city shelter around the area. He has already been through heartworm treatment and is awaiting that forever home. I sat out in the grass with him for a while trying to get his picture. Until all of a sudden he moved me more than a foot in the grass with his head. He literally pushed me through the grass as I sat there with him. It surprised me! Not being that big of a dog, but man is he all muscle. He is a jolly _little_ guy with a lot of spunk.
























*Lots More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Cody is an owner surrender that just came in today. We were told he is quote “a real escape artist”. If I had holes in my fence, my dogs would all be exquisite escape artists too. However he is very intelligent and crafty, so you do have to keep him busy. Otherwise he doesn’t have a problem keeping you on your toes. The entire time we were outside all he wanted to do was lay in my lap or dig for treats in my pockets.
























*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

A few better shots of Blank (Black Hank). He wanted some loving and a few treats so we went out after the blazing sun went away and he got to play around in the grass.

















Tiki; is another owner surrender. She is completely matted and her eyes were even matted shut. Once she let me pick her up and touch her face I wet ahead and cut around her eyes. It’s not pretty, but it gives her a chance to observe everyone around her. With all the hair in her face she wouldn’t give anyone a chance to hurt her, as soon as she saw a human coming her way; it was all teeth. Now she doesn’t mind being picked up, wipe her eyes, and check her teeth. Slowly, but surely she will get there.

Before body








After face








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Samual was pulled today from yet another city shelter. Finding his way onto their euthanasia list; now he has a real start at a life in his foster home. He is an adventurous slash lazy, snuggle bug. He was ready to walk, walk, walk, and then curl up in my lap. Only enough to get comfy, but still see everyone walking by. 

















Willy is a Dachshund I may have talked to some of you about. His foster was in the process of getting him surrendered from his owner while Britches adoption was being finalized. She really wanted me to take him since she has all medium and large breed dogs. Willy was being kept chained outside all year round without shelter and mostly without food or water. It didn’t matter if it was 100+ degrees outside or below 30 he was outside. Though he is good with other dogs and loves attention. Besides his body weight and skin condition; you would never guess he’d been neglected all his life.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

These are three puppies from a litter that was found dumped in a park. They are around 15-16 weeks old and said to be a mix of Australian Shepherd, Catahoula, and Pitbull. There were five puppies (these three) one sister is at home because she is the runt and is picked on pretty badly by the others. The last sibling was sadly pts after dealing with horrible health problems. She has a crushed pelvis and bladder; caused by what we think was some one stomping on her. 

First is Francis the only male and the biggest of the litter. He is unbelievably determined in everything he does. On the other hand he is pretty tolerant of his tiny sisters too. 









Teresa is confident and courageous when it comes to the outdoors and everything around her. She doesn’t fear other dogs no matter their size. Of the litter mates she takes care of Meerah.









Meerah is the second smallest and is conservative when it comes to anything outside or away from her brother and sisters. Also cautious of what is going on. She doesn’t dive head first into the action like her siblings.








*2 More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Last but not least is.. 

Fuzzy who is said to be a Chow Chow/ Husky mix. His life has been pretty much turned upside down in a short amount of time. Fuzzy lost both owners and thankfully the daughter of the owners couldn’t bring herself to turn him into a shelter so she found a foster for him. He’s used to having everything his way; perfect at that. He will only eat a certain way and has never been outside, only to go to the bathroom. He’s such a silly character though!
















*All done* Thank you for looking this week. ​


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Meerah is the second smallest and is conservative when it comes to anything outside or away from her brother and sisters. Also cautious of what is going on. She doesn’t dive head first into the action like her siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 More*​


Awww, I love her. She looks so worried!


----------



## Darkmoon

I want a puppy!!!! OMG SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!! *throws temper tantrum* I WANT I WANT I WANT!!! I don't care which of the three, but i want one!!! Actually I take it back, I want Teresa. I'm begging my fiancé right now. He keeps saying "no"... I wonder if I keep begging if he will say yes. It's not like he takes care of the dogs anyways...

Ok, so I think my next dog will have to be a white Pit/Pit mix. I'm falling in love so much with them!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Awww, I love her. She looks so worried!


She always has that scrunched up look to her forehead. It only adds to her facial expressions. 


Darkmoon said:


> I want a puppy!!!! OMG SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!! *throws temper tantrum* I WANT I WANT I WANT!!! I don't care which of the three, but i want one!!!
> 
> Ok, so I think my next dog will have to be a white Pit/Pit mix. I'm falling in love so much with them!


Lol. I know I absolutely fell in love with Francis. They have already been through so much, but are still such loving and devoted little dogs. 

You know I loved Britches looks; there was something about him that was just so darn cute. Though I seems to gravitate to the brindles and browns. Though all whites will always have a special spot.


----------



## MyCharlie

Oh wow, what a great group of dogs!! 

Is Tiki a pap?? In the before picture I couldn't tell what she was but after you cleaned up her face a bit you can finally see her pretty ears. What a cute face! 

And what a beautifully expressive face Mookie has. 

The pit mix puppies remind me of Britches. Have you heard anything from his new family?


----------



## Sonn84

OMG Mookie and Francis are my faves really shouldn't look at this thread makes me want another dog!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

So um, I'll take Mookie...K? 

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## dane&cockermom

aw! i want cody the cocker!

i see a new cocker i want every day. lol. (buddy would hate me though--and so would dh lol)


----------



## digits mama

Cody is a looker!

I want them all!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

MyCharlie said:


> Oh wow, what a great group of dogs!!
> 
> Is Tiki a pap?? In the before picture I couldn't tell what she was but after you cleaned up her face a bit you can finally see her pretty ears. What a cute face!
> 
> And what a beautifully expressive face Mookie has.
> 
> The pit mix puppies remind me of Britches. Have you heard anything from his new family?


I know there was really a little of everything yesterday!

We're not sure what she is. You should have seen us trying to come up with breed guesses. We each had a book out and kept looking at her with a puzzled look on our faces.  She is one of few that has REALLY stumped us. I think she might have more than just two breeds in her so that makes things harder to guess.

I got an email soon after he was adopted and everthing is going well. Tonight when I got onto my email I had another email; I'll keep you all updated. 



Sonn84 said:


> OMG Mookie and Francis are my faves really shouldn't look at this thread makes me want another dog!


Mookie is a looker! Lol there is something about this thread that has people wanting more dogs. 



Dakota Spirit said:


> So um, I'll take Mookie...K?
> 
> Beautiful dogs!


The difference in Mookie is pretty astonishing. This is the picture I was sent before he was pulled out of the shelter. Ears down, sad eyes; just skin and bones. Not that happy face in those pictures above.











dane&cockermom said:


> aw! i want cody the cocker!
> i see a new cocker i want every day. lol. (buddy would hate me though--and so would dh lol)


I'm really curious to see him after he is groomed. He came into the adoption caked with mud and had 3 inch mats on the ends of both ears. They had to be at least and inch thick too. They didn't stop him from begging for love though!



digits mama said:


> Cody is a looker!
> 
> I want them all!


Lol I know.. there are quite a few I would have taken home this time. Cody is such a cuddle bug.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I was so tired by the time I got home last night; I couldn’t bring myself to get on and wade through all of the pictures from the adoption. Now that’s late Sunday here are a lot of pictures from yesterday.

Once all fosters showed up with everyone; a man came walking to the door holding a dog. The last thing we needed was another at the adoption. Turns out he was found in the Walmart parking lot that morning and he wasn’t sure what to do with him. We think he is a full blooded Yorkshire Terrier and has been named Atticus. He was completely matted, but a real trooper. With all of the mats he didn’t bite, growl, or show any signs that he was upset with us. It took over an hour to shave him down, but what a difference. He is such a happy boy now that he can pee, poop (both parts of the body were matted over) and he can see. He’s not a fro froo Yorkie either, he likes to play hard! 

Next door at the Dirty Dawgz - One thing I can say is I am buying a pair of the clipped we used to cut his hair! They cut through anything.









After his much needed hair cut

















Him playing ball








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And this shows just how much he liked playing. He was panting so hard.









A video of him playing


This is George a Chocolate Lab.. We think his name should be Yogi Bear and “Hey Boo Boo” fits perfectly. He looks like a giant bear and loves to give kisses; I found that out the hard way. He smooshed me and then smothered me with kisses. 

















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Lucy is new with our program. She was pulled from another kill shelter here and I must say she is one of the smartest dogs that has come through. Clearly she has been owned by some one or she is just freakishly smart. I wish she hadn’t been so jumpy, but it shows what she can do. This was taken as soon as we went out to the field; she knows sit, down, high five and a few others I wasn’t able to get on camera. Very impressive! I’m told she is a Pug/ Beagle mix.


She looks a lot like Blank, but is much taller, female, and smart. Lol









Cute little pig tail too.









A cute picture I got of Cara while I was grooming Atticus next door. Her mama has a whole little section in the back of the store for her. Set up with a bed, water, toys, and she can see everything that going on. That way she can bring her to work with her often.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Stella; my big baby. I couldn’t say it enough, but If I could and had the room I would take her in. Her personality, face, and attitude with everyone makes me smile. 









Before you look at this video I want you to know I wasn’t hurting her, but playing. As I was watching it I had the thought some one might thing I was being mean, but as you can see she was having just as much fun. At the end when she rolls over she was wiggling like a pig and the she popped up. The truck that went by scared the pee out of both of us, she gives me that serious look with her tongue out. She stepping in front of my like she was protecting me. She is so sweet!


Cinnamon came in with Pebbles (who got adopted very fast). They were surrendered over to their foster mom after finding out they had been locked in a wire crate with no food or water because they were sick. After an urgent trip to the vet they found out they were FULL of hookworms. Now they are healthy and happy. She reminds me of a smaller/ more short coat version of Kim..
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

After Pasqual was returned twice he was placed in a new foster home where he gets a bit more hands on attention. His temperament is getting better and is being used to people handling him. He looked much happier too.









Angel is the runt sister of the Catahoula/Pit/Aussie mix puppies. (Francis and Teresa were adopted) She was also adopted. She looks like a Lamb Chop to me not so much an Angel.
























*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Which leaves Meerah the last girly of the litter up for adoption. Next to her siblings she didn’t stand out, but now she does! 

















And look at that belly! She is still very ribby, but she is putting on weight like crazy now.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

A new litter of Shepherd puppies came in last week (I think I posted one picture), but they are doing better and are more healthy. They still look really rough though and pretty scraggly. 



































*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

After we were closed, I went to go eat because I didn’t get a chance all day so I went for dinner with my sister. We came back and a new dog was arriving. He was pulled from one of the kill shelters. His name is Ram and he is supposed to be a ShePoo? The only mix I could find by that name they spelled it Shee-poo or ShihPoo. So I’m guessing they think he’s a Shih Tzu/ Poodle mix. I don’t see the Shih Tzu, but I do see a lot of Poodle. He is older and has cataracts in his left eye. From the pictures he just looks like he’s got curly hair, but they are all mats. He’s going in to be shaved this week. If they hadn’t closed I would have gone next door like we did with Atticus and shaved him myself, but I couldn’t.

















*All done* Thank you for taking a look this week!! ​


----------



## Mr Pooch

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Stella; my big baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted is this dog a PitXNeo?
> I love the look and would have her if i could!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More*​


Somebody would have to fight me to get this dog,its the cutest puppy ive seen in ages!and i love runts(bless was a runt)


----------



## Shaina

Poor Stella! Ooooooooh the abuse! 

So many pretty faces this week, Rux -- it amazes me how you capture a bit of the personalities of dogs you hardly know or have never seen before. And the belly on Meerah  hopefully some of that weight gets put on over those ribs, poor girl.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Renoman

Ohhhh they're all so sweet Teddie.

I love the first pic of Angel. She looks like a little piggie with her little pink nose... she's absolutely adorable.

Those shepherd pups look very very sad...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mr Pooch said:


> Somebody would have to fight me to get this dog,its the cutest puppy ive seen in ages!and i love runts(bless was a runt)


Stella is just a bit Dom. The upclose shots always make the dogs look huge, but really she is only like 40 pounds. Comes up to my knees when she stands; she's pretty tiny.

And Angel is a third of the size her siblings are. It's kind of crazy, but she is a tough little nugget. 


Shaina said:


> Poor Stella! Ooooooooh the abuse!
> 
> So many pretty faces this week, Rux -- it amazes me how you capture a bit of the personalities of dogs you hardly know or have never seen before. And the belly on Meerah  hopefully some of that weight gets put on over those ribs, poor girl.Thanks for sharing


I know Shaina  It's just horrible how mean I am to them.  She was having so much fun I had a hard time not laughing through the whole taping. She would grab onto my fingers or arm and moosh her gums and then swing her head away almost like "I got YOU hah!". lol I always end up going outside and playing with her when she comes up for an adoption. 



Renoman said:


> Ohhhh they're all so sweet Teddie.
> 
> I love the first pic of Angel. She looks like a little piggie with her little pink nose... she's absolutely adorable.
> 
> Those shepherd pups look very very sad...


Had a feeling you'd think Angel was cute. 

The Shepherd puppies have gone through a lot and are NOT happy. Last week they came in and were covered in thousands of flees. They will need a lot of TLC.


----------



## digits mama

Every single face tugged my heart this week. The shephard pups really did it for me today! 

Angel is so freaking cute!

And Atticus...............Needs 2 Cairn sisters to play ball with.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Today Jimmy AKA Jimmy dean the sausage boy was adopted and Oreo.

This is Ozzy; he was rescued from a ditch. The woman that found him was shocked by the condition she found him in. His head was covered in blood and judging by the scars and scabs he was obviously used as a bait dog. The woman said his head looked like it “was going to just fall off”. He’s not even 6 months old yet and he’s had a horrible start at life. Even though he started out in a bad situation; he’s not letting that stop him. He’s made an almost full recovery and still loves people and animals. He’s not to sure about rough play with dogs yet, but he’s learning how to be a real puppy.

How could some one hurt this face?

















And that spotted puppy belly! He’s found a new love for belly rubs.









Over at Dirty Dawgz the owner had her two dogs with her. This is Nike a Basset/Dachshund she found in the middle of the street. She took him in the week before I brought Neville in. She told me he came one week to late because she REALLY loves Neville.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Another Cocker Spaniel (Oreo) came in, in the past week and a half. She was given to a woman by some one she knew and was told she should check to make sure she wasn’t stolen. After being placed with her foster she was checked for a microchip (which she had) and the owners were contacted. They made up a fast excuse as to how the dog didn’t belong to them. After much unneeded drama she stayed with her foster. She came already micro chipped and spayed.

She came up to the adoption and a woman working next door fell in love with her. She was a matted mess when she fell in love and by the time they left together she looked like a show dog. A groomer was working at the Dirty Dawgz and offered to groom her for free. The picture do her NO justice at all. She honestly looked like she could have just walked out of show ring. Those sucky owners don’t know what they’re missing out on!

Before:

















After:

















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And one last one from her behind..









Britches of course went to the adoption. He’s traded out the collar I made him for a new 1- 1 ½ inch wide maringale collar. The harness I bought for him is wearing off the fur on his underside creating horrible scabs. That skin has gotten ultra sensitive. He is still the best behaved and most well trained. I really want to work on getting his CGC now that he’s back. I think that would be something good for both him, but to be on his records. 


















This is Serena a Shepherd with maybe Shar Pei. She’s a funny little girl..








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I got some new pictures of Atticus laying in the flowers. He’s such a hyper little Yorkie! I’d think there is a little rocket ship in him. Lol He doesn’t know what to do with life now that he came move around without pain. 









And he’s not happy unless he’s got his squeaky ball.









Neville came out for the adoption too. He hated being in the crate so much, but he got used to it and got the chance to make some new friends. It’s great to socialize him!
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is Daisy; Orville’s sister. She was adopted out within two days of being available and was returned. The owners told the foster when they brought her in that the daughter got to busy with school and she works to much so she spent most of her days in a crate. She’s a good little dog that will get adopted in no time.








Her nose isn’t very funny, but it’s got one little streak of pink on it. lol









And this was a quick picture as she was leaving. I don’t know the name of this pup, but she was just pulled this week. She came in with a litter of three; one is already adopted.









Thank you for looking! 

**Check out A Different Breed’s Second Annual Raffle!! There are awesome prizes for you and your furry friends**​


----------



## Sonn84

Lol I bet my family is glad I don't live anywhere near Texas now that I am addicted to the thread! I want them all especially britches!!!


----------



## Darkmoon

Sonn84 said:


> Lol I bet my family is glad I don't live anywhere near Texas now that I am addicted to the thread! I want them all especially britches!!!


That makes 2 of us.

That poor baby Pit Bull. May all who harm these dogs be harmed themselves. Stupid people. 

Did you get to weight Britches? You know if you go through the hassle of his CGC your going to be attached to him even more right?


----------



## Mudra

HOW CAN ANYONE resists those handsome/pretty faces??????


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Get in line, Britches is coming to Georgia if I have anything to say about it. My BF is in LOVE with britches...and I think he wants to book the flight! I showed him his most recent picture thread, and he's just smitten over Britches. He'd have so much fun with my group.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I can see it now. If everyone met up each person would have hold on a leg or ear and would be pulling in the opposite direction. 

He's zonked out in his crate next to me. He had a long day and then we came home and went for a walk so he's tired like I am. Lol


----------



## Criosphynx

i love this thread...


what am i seeing on the yorkies eye? He have a cherry eye?


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I can see it now. If everyone met up each person would have hold on a leg or ear and would be pulling in the opposite direction.
> 
> He's zonked out in his crate next to me. He had a long day and then we came home and went for a walk so he's tired like I am. Lol


Yep, I'm sure a few of us would be fighting over him.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Criosphynx said:


> i love this thread...
> 
> 
> what am i seeing on the yorkies eye? He have a cherry eye?


Not cherry eye, but possibly an old eye injury. It doesn't cause him any pain and he lets you put pressure on it and everything. He seems to still be able to see out of it, but it's almost like it's completely turned in the socket.


----------



## Criosphynx

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Not cherry eye, but possibly an old eye injury. It doesn't cause him any pain and he lets you put pressure on it and everything. He seems to still be able to see out of it, but it's almost like it's completely turned in the socket.


Ah i see....

i must have him.


----------



## Roxie_baby

hey...................................


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

What????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Roxie_baby

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> What????????????????????????????????????


I messed up so I had to put something...LOL  So, hows your boring saturday? I am bored


----------



## digits mama

TEDDDIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE! Such lovely babies this week..I would take that cocker in a heartbeat..what a pretty girl...And Cody from your last posting..Somehow i missed it...


AND BRITCHES!! HES BACK! Aunt V is so happy to see him again!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Roxie_baby said:


> I messed up so I had to put something...LOL  So, hows your boring saturday? I am bored


My day was extremely long. Chat is where the "parties" at right now.


----------



## Roxie_baby

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> My day was extremely long. Chat is where the "parties" at right now.


Chat?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

http://www.dogforums.com/7-off-topic/26840-dogforums-independent-chat.html

There is the chat.  It's full right now with 12 people in there!


----------



## MyCharlie

Oh what another great group!! Oreo's haircut is great! Poor Jimmy... I'm glad he's getting better and he has a better life now!! What a cutie patootie.


----------



## Jen D

Copper reminds me of my dog Peekaboo with the one eye she was a rescue also. I wish you didn't live so far away I see two of those dogs I would take today.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Neville got two applications today and will probably be gone within the week. It was pretty busy, Stormy (posted pictures a while back) was also adopted!!

New pup brothers, Boomer and Levi, came out for a fun day of chilling in the sun, pets on the head and kisses from the humans. Around 5 months of age now and were found running the streets together and ran right to their new foster mom. Levi, being the bigger brother, is the sissy that doesn’t like other dogs playing rough. He thinks they’re hurting one another and barks to try to get them to stop. While on the other hand Levi is the snuggle bug that loves to be held and will go up to any and all dogs. He wants to play or he wants to be in your face; that way there is no chance of you missing those big brown eyes. Oh and we think they are Lab/ Pit mixes. Levi is probably 35 pounds and Boomer is, I’d guess, 20 pounds. The size difference is kinda crazy.
Levi:

















Boomer:
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Gizmo was just pulled from one of the city shelters after finding himself on yet another euthanasia list. He came into the city pound already neutered and micro chipped. You would think already decked out the owners would want to keep him. It still amazes me sometimes what people can do with their animals. We have no clue what he is, but with those ears who cares? Don’t let the pictures fool you; he’s only about 20 pounds.









I love those goofy face pictures!
























*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Millie and Mikey were pulled from one of the city pounds with their other sibling, who has already been adopted. Mikey makes enough noise for all three pups, while Millie is quiet and dainty. I’m thinking there is some obvious Spaniel in there with maybe some Rat Terrier? They are some where around 12 to 16 weeks old and both have the most elegant walk. It’s pretty cute to watch. 

Mikey; Now tell me that’s not some crazy hair!









I was talking to him.. I think, he thought, I was crazy.









Millie: Calm and mellow
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Ruben was there today after being out sick for a few months. He’s lost about half his body weight and all of his muscle. He came in a little muscular Chihuahua and now he’s nothing but bones. When he got to the adoption drive he was put in a crate with just a towel,he looked miserable. 

















So I went and found a left over bed and gave it to him. His poor little boney body against the crate floor was heartbreaking. After he got a chance to get comfy on the bed there was no going back. He went from pitiful and wanting to go back home to “don’t worry about me I’ll stay over night”. Lol Look how comfortable he looks on that squishy bed. His while expression changed.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

“Mama” was found in a park with her litter of puppies about a month ago. The puppies have been placed, but now Mama is left without a home and without her puppies. She is a sweet girl and so young. You can tell she’s been neglected of love because she doesn’t know what a cuddle is or if you reach out to pet her she flinches, but she has no problem getting into your face. She has a great coat of hair that is silky and wavy. She’s also got some Shepherd in there; not sure what else.









From the side; she was eating a treat while I took the picture.









She has six toes (Polydactyl) and then an extra dew claw on both back feet. The dew claws have grown so long they look like cork screws.









But nothing holds her back she’s a sweet little lady.








*Have a Great week! Check out our 2nd annual Raffle (Link below in my signature)*​


----------



## Sonn84

I already have a Gizmo but I am pretty sure I could handle another  LOL!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

well, great pics again this week...Levi is a cutie pie.


----------



## Shaina

Wow...Mickey looks SO much like my mom's new puppy...


Mickey:


TeddieXRuxpin said:


> [/CENTER]


Mom's new dog:


----------



## digits mama

Ruben bless his heart.. What a transformation from towel to bed. Id bring his bony butt home in a heart beat.

The similarity Between Mickey and Shainas moms dog is so very close!

Excellent Pics again Teddie...((hugs)) Thanks!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

If you’re smitten for puppy love you’re going to L>O>V>E this weeks picture update. 

I will start off with the litter of Husky/Shepherd puppies since I know everyone will fall in love. Now you have to look at the rest of the dogs too. Lol No one has names yet so they are numbered..

Pup #1 is a male

















Pup #2 is a female
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Pup #3 is a Male

















Pup #4 is a Female
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Pup #5 is a Male

















Pup #6 is a Male
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And Pup #7 is a male

















And a group shot








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Taking a break from the puppies; Tiki was shaved and brought back for an adoption. She has cage aggression and people go running, but as soon as you open the cage she’s an angel. 

























This is Emily. She was found running in the street last week. She is some sort of Border Collie mix and a hyper girly at that!








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Izzy came in with the puppies and another Cattle dog (Rose Mary). She is a Cattle dog/ Dachshund mix and let me just say she is just as funny in person as she is in her pictures. 

















This is the litter of Boxer/Lab mixes. They came in with the litter above and are some where between 6-8 weeks of age. Look at those sad, puppy dog faces! They also do not have names yet.

Pup #1 is a Male
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Pup #2 is a Female

















Pup #3 is a Male








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Pup #4 is a Female

















And Pup #5 is a Female
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Rose Mary is a red cattle dog who needs a lot of socialization. She only wants to be in your lap and there are no exceptions. I’m not sure where she came from, but she was neglected and it affected her mentally. 


















Jack Jack is a maybe 5 pound, shaved down, white..dog. His “big” eye is normal size and his other eye has deformed. No idea how it happened because he came in this way, but it doesn’t bother him the slightest bit. He’s a complete goober.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And one of Ruben…









Dolce is another shaved down white dog. Lol He’s a Maltese and was pulled from a city shelter. He was covered head to toe in mats, but is happy as ever now.

















** Thanks for looking this week!!**​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

As a Bonus (I might make a separate thread) Neville got adopted. He went to an awesome family to say the least where he will be spoiled rotten and taken very well care of. 
His two new fur sisters


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Oh MYOh MYOh MYOh MYOh MYOh MYOh MY

*Puppy cuteness OVERLOAD!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## digits mama

Wowza. Blown away by the pretty babies this week...Izzy is a darling. I hope they will find homes real soon..

Thanks again Teddie..


----------



## Shaina

Goodness that's a lot of puppies 

Thanks for sharing, Rux


----------



## Mudra

i wannttt alll oofffff theeeemmmm..... Im sending a private plane tomorrow morning to pick them all up!!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

MNR - Overload is RIGHT!! You should have smelled the puppy breath, can you smell it from there?

V - Are you taking in all those puppy faces? Look at how pitiful! lol

Shaina - A lot isn't even the start of it. I'm not sure where they all came from, but they're not short on supply. That's for sure. 

Lol Mudra!


----------



## Sonn84

Aww I want all of the boxer/lab puppies. hehe my mom just came in and saw me looking at puppies and was like "ohh no you don't no more dogs coming in this house" bummer


----------



## trumpetjock

Oh wow... puppy #7 in the shep/husky really killed me teddie. I swear to you now... once we can fit another dog, we're going to make a drive down to Texas! I've even got family down there, so we could stay and vacation for a week or two!


----------



## Renoman

wow!!!!! Those husky/shep pups have some big feet going on there.
Puppy #7 for me please. I love his dark face.  

As always Teddie, thank you for sharing. I hope everyone gets their forever home soon ~ except #7.... he's MINE, Mudra can't have him..


----------



## MegaMuttMom

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Millie and Mikey were pulled from one of the city pounds with their other sibling, who has already been adopted. Mikey makes enough noise for all three pups, while Millie is quiet and dainty. I’m thinking there is some obvious Spaniel in there with maybe some Rat Terrier? They are some where around 12 to 16 weeks old and both have the most elegant walk. It’s pretty cute to watch.
> 
> Mikey; Now tell me that’s not some crazy hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to him.. I think, he thought, I was crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millie: Calm and mellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More*​


These 2 remind me of Shaina's Mom's new pup!

Oops, I didn't see that Shaina beat me to this....


----------



## trumpetjock

Renoman said:


> wow!!!!! Those husky/shep pups have some big feet going on there.
> Puppy #7 for me please. I love his dark face.
> 
> As always Teddie, thank you for sharing. I hope everyone gets their forever home soon ~ except #7.... he's MINE, Mudra can't have him..


If you take a gander at the post above yours, it seems I claimed him before anyone!


----------



## Renoman

trumpetjock said:


> If you take a gander at the post above yours, it seems I claimed him before anyone!


TOO BAD. HE'S MINE I TELL YOU .... ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!  

First one to TX gets him!!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

trumpetjock said:


> Oh wow... puppy #7 in the shep/husky really killed me teddie. I swear to you now... once we can fit another dog, we're going to make a drive down to Texas! I've even got family down there, so we could stay and vacation for a week or two!





Renoman said:


> wow!!!!! Those husky/shep pups have some big feet going on there.
> Puppy #7 for me please. I love his dark face.
> 
> As always Teddie, thank you for sharing. I hope everyone gets their forever home soon ~ except #7.... he's MINE, Mudra can't have him..





trumpetjock said:


> If you take a gander at the post above yours, it seems I claimed him before anyone!





Renoman said:


> TOO BAD. HE'S MINE I TELL YOU .... ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> First one to TX gets him!!!!



You two are cracking me up. I'll see what I can do about coming up with another #7 puppy.  lol

I was surprised to see which one it was you two loved so much.. not the puppy I thought. I was thinking #6


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Nope, # 7 was my favorite too....

and # 4 from the boxer mix litter. #7 was definitely breathtaking...but they are aLL cute!!!


----------



## Renoman

Yes, but what you guys fail to realize is that I will be in Tx in about 2 weeks 
and puppy #7 will be *MINE... *


*evil laugh*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I really can't believe how many people love #7 over all the others!  

Lol Reno.. I knew you'd fall for another one of my my puppies! *Evil cackle laugh* Come on down to Texas Reno, come on down! hehe


----------



## Shaina

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I really can't believe how many people love #7 over all the others!


Personally, I like #4


----------



## 4dogs3cats

My fav was #3, but Number 7 looks just like Chance did as a puppy.

I am not even going to try to claim him.. I mean I am the CLOSEST to TX right now.. but I'm pretty sure Trumpet AND Reno would both hunt me down


----------



## Renoman

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I really can't believe how many people love #7 over all the others!
> 
> Lol Reno.. I knew you'd fall for another one of my my puppies! *Evil cackle laugh* Come on down to Texas Reno, come on down! hehe


You're evil Teddie.... putting all those adorable little faces in front of me....

Actually, Puppy #2, is gorgeous, but I don't want a female. 

I'll be there in 2 weeks Teddie....


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I got to the adoption drive late so some fosters had already left and others were packing up. Luckily I got there in time to get pictures of the two new dogs that are in foster care. 

Simone was a owner surrender and you can tell she has been physically abused. Every time you reach over to scratch her ears she tucks her tail and he ears go as far back as they can. It’s sad, but after a couple treats and kisses she was happy to crawl into my lap and lay down. She is some type of Chihuahua mix, but I don’t know what with. She is between 10 and 15 pounds and full grown. 

















Another girl that works next door brings her dog. I have once again forgotten her name, but she is a very sweet girl. She let the puppies chew on her face. Lol








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Sparky was found running on the street yesterday. So he is super fresh with the rescue too, but that isn’t stopping him from making new friends! He is also a Chihuahua mix and around the same size. He is closer to 10 pounds, but could stand to gain a few more. He is still really boney. He is SUCH a great little dog!









“Give me your best funny face”









Yummy, put some meat onto those bones.








Ange was there and looking better than ever. He is starting to look so much more grown up.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Little man, Jack Jack, looking rather dashing in his pink collared shirt. Lol His foster said he was shaking this morning so she found a little t-shirt to put on him. He seemed to really enjoy it. . 

















He is all of 4.8 pounds. “Me giant, you tiny man”









*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Ratatouille came out for some fun too. Once I got there he was so worked up he had to get out of that crate. He’s a rat terrier and of course has to go go go. He wanted to get out and run so I took him out on a long leash so he could run and chase after his tennis ball. 









“Did you say ball?









Brought it back for me to toss again









(Notice his paw on my foot) “again? Again? AGAIN??”








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And a couple shots of the Shepherd/Husky mixes puppies from last week.

















**All done** Have a great week and remember we're going onto the 4th week of the raffle. Only one more week to buy your tickets! ​


----------



## digits mama

Simone has that adorable Cheshire cat grin..She is a cutie.

Great pics again Tedd...I still have a really soft spot for jackjack


----------



## Mudra

TEDX.. did my personal pilot contact you yet??? I am waiting for all my puppies to arrive.. My plane will arrive soon..


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Can you not hear them? They didn't get there yet!?!? I shipped them off tuesday.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Lets go straight to the pictures.. 

Cinnamon has been recovering from Deomodectic mange for the last 4 months. A neighbor kid came up to her foster and told her their mother no longer wanted the puppy. She is shy when out by herself, but if she’s around another dog she knows she completely lights up. She is a love muffin!









This picture just made me laugh. Hehe









Now if you don’t go “Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww” when you look at this face; then you need to go sit in a corner. Lol This is Jeremiah a Cocker Spaniel that still has his tail. It’s weird seeing him with his tail still attached, but it adds to his personality. He is a snuggle bug ready to go find some one to share their bed with. He is 3 years old and was found stray. He was so matted when he was picked up he couldn’t even lift his leg to pee. Funny thing is while they were shaving him they found out he happened to really be male. 

















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Another litter of puppies, Lab mixes.. Didn’t some one just make a thread about no puppies being in shelters?









Oaky is suppose to be a Cattle dog mix, but to me looks like he’s got some Catahoula and maybe a little smooth coated collie? She is your typical hyper puppy that wants to be in your face at all times. Has a lot of personality for a young pup and is sure to keep you going!
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Lexie is a 5 year old Dachshund/ Min Pin that was pulled from a small kill shelter. She has a silly face to go along with her offbeat personality. 

















Puffy (don’t ask where she got her name from) is a 1 year old Terrier mix. She’s super sweet, but can be timid. Being cuddled makes her come out of her shell. 
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And special for Reno; here are more pictures (at request) of #7.. He’s still waiting for you and you’re so much closer now…Look how big this baby has gotten!!
































*more*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Trixie was found stray and turned into an animal clinic. She is a young Jack Russel Terrier and OMG what a good dog. She already knows sit, down and wait; you can tell some one 

















Arlo is a paralyzed Dachshund that was just added to the bunch. Right after he was taken in they ordered a special built wheel chair made just for him. So he gets to run around like everyone else. He’s very attached to his foster mom, but since he’s been through so much he needs to be able to call one person his mom/dad. He’s an extremely sweet doggy. 
















** All done** Go buy your Raffle Tickets before we close at Midnight!!​


----------



## Shaina

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> [/CENTER]


You're killing me...look at that face. And people claim dogs stuck in shelters are unadoptable 

You can send this "unadoptable" one straight north to Illinois, if you don't mind. You got Teddie from IL...time to reestablish balance and send a dog from TX to here


----------



## digits mama

I want them all as usual..except for 7..cause we all know who he belongs too




Jeremiah..awesome. Enough said.


----------



## MyCharlie

Oooooooooh they are ALL so cute!!! I want 'em all shipped here in one big group.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Lets go straight to the pictures..
> She is a love muffin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I guess I'm just a sucker for a bully. Cute bunch this week..

#7 iss JUST adorable


----------



## Sonn84

Aww Arlo and Cinnamon are my favorites I want I want I want!!!! lol


----------



## Yvette

OK. I started reading this at 11.M. & now it is 3:A.M.!
Those pup look wonderful! I really like what you have to say about them too. 
Now how does your rescue work? You have a few shelter get togethers?
I know alot of resuce people in Texas for German Shepherds. Can I cross post?
Love seeing that they're happy with some of those smiley pictures.
To bad you were here in MA. We have one shelter the picks up puppies only
from Virginia. About 50 to 100 once a week. They all are adopted right with in the week they are here & they are no way cheap! $350 - $500 depending on wether they are purebred. The place also does ALL vet care right there &
Do an intensive reading & following thru of applications.


----------



## Renoman

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Look at his face.... he's just too cute!!! He's gotten huge. I can already smell the puppy breath


----------



## MolliesMom

Oh if I didn't work so much and had a back yard I would TOTALLY adopt Arlo!! I always wanted a little wheelchair pup and he's a dachshund too!! So cute!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I was so exhausted by the time I got up to the adoption and it was getting dark. Sorry this weeks pictures are a little under the weather. 

Tonight I got a phone call from (A) and Simone was adopted today! Woohoo

Coco Chanel is a young adult that was found stray. When the vet checked her out they determined her uterus had pretty much tuned to dust. To put it one way, she has probably been bred every time she’s come into heat. She gave her rescuers a pretty difficult time catching her, but now she LOVES people and is very trusting. 

























If you look at her eyes she looks like she’s crying. Her bottom eyelids are both turned in so it makes her eyes water.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The very first dog I took out today was Cal, but I called her Cow the whole time I was there. She is an estimated 6 years old, “phat” Chihuahua. Cal had a devoted family until they stuck financial problems and they had to rehome her. Regardless she is thriving with her new foster mom and is loving all of the attention. 


















My baby girl Stella was there and of course I took her out and to get some lovin. She is a dog I’d seriously consider adopting if I was able to have another. Let alone a female. lol She is an absolute doll!








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Luke aka Luke Warm (because of his personality) is one of the new dogs with the group. We’re thinking he’s a basenji mix, but we can’t be sure. He’s an interesting little guy.









Gus is a jack Russell, He came in with Daisy and they are both AKC registered JRT. Gus is still a little shy, but he’s coming around. 
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Daisy is more outgoing than Gus, but she is very aware of her surroundings. 









And last but not least Lil’ Dude. He is very underweight as you can see from the pictures; his hips, ribs, almost every bone sticks out. He’s extremely spastic and loves treats. I’m still waiting to learn more about his personality.
This was the only way I could get a shot of his face. Little butt wouldn’t stay still.
























*All done* Thanks for looking this week!​


----------



## MyCharlie

Awww poor lil dude. makes me wanna cry  

Another great bunch Tedd, I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Darkmoon

Coco Chanel is BEAUTIFUL! Sick sick people for breeding her like that, as if theres not enough Pits in this world. Money grubbbers...

Send her up this way, bet she would love Nubs


----------



## PatriciaLynn

After seeing this thread for the first time and seeing all the wonderful dogs, I had to make a post about our local shelter. They have had a dog there for five years and seven months and he was just adopted! Everybody is so thrilled!


----------



## Durbkat

Awww, cal is cute!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Ugh this past week has been terribly stressful. The last few days I’ve been going out into West Dallas with (A), but yesterday after we were finished I went straight over to the ADB Adoption. It was kind of nice, but I wish I’d had my good camera. In some of the updates I used older pictures just so you know who I’m talking about, but most are new pictures.

We’ve had some good news and bad news, so bad news first,

Peaches; was adopted this year after being plucked off the street with her baby. A friend of her fosters stopped by her new families house to see how she was doing and they simply said “oh she got out the fence this past spring”. No remorse whatsoever and seeing as she’s been gone so long we have no clue where she could be. Either in a new loving home or forever gone; we hope that because she is so beautiful some one couldn’t resist and snatched her off the street. She deserves so much better. I think what irritates us all the most is the fact her adoptive family didn’t contact us when she went missing. We can only hope for the best.









Chin was adopted this year too and not to long ago his foster found out he’d also gone missing. After talking to the adoptive parents they told his foster that they didn’t lock the back fence and there was a chance some one took him.

About a month later he was found and is back safe and sound with his foster.









Sasha has pretty much been taken down out of the adoption world. She has continuous outbreaks of Demodectic mange and will have to be on meds her whole life. So unless some one is willing to take in a pink piggy dog she will stay with her foster. Angie is her mamma and loves her to pieces. When I go out and help her I always get to go back and see all her fur kids; one of which is Sasha. She comes running almost like she’s telling her doggy family “You don’t know her, that’s my Kota!” More than anyone else she seems to adore me as much as I love her. She lights up a room when she comes storming in!! I think she is one of those cases I’d take her in not only because I love her so much, but because the chances of her finding a home are so slim. She’ll always have a special spot in my heart.








* Lots More *​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And more so good news:

I posted pictures of Ram a while back. His foster picked him up from DAS right before he was going to be put down. He was completely matted and infested with fleas. I mean there were enough fleas on him the whole dog looked like it was moving.

Well he’s been gone a few months and there was a new face there yesterday.. Keebler.. AKA Ram. He looks so different. I had to do a fewdouble takes to finally say “ok yeah that’s him”.
Before:









After:









Levi and Boomer were adopted. The person that adopted Levi, his boss adopted Boomer. So they’ll get to see each other and still play.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Scuba, our swimming pool dog, was adopted. After being pulled from DAS, going through HW treatment, and then bouncing around in foster homes, he was finally adopted. Now he lives with two Black labs that love him.

















Harley was adopted to a great home on his first adoption drive. Angie said he looks so happy with his new owner and she was very pleased with his placement.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The Husky/Shepherd pups were there yesterday and they’ve gotten so big. I’ve been gone two weeks and all of a sudden they have gotten huge. Number 4 and Number 5 have gotten adopted. I didn’t get a chance to get new photos of everyone, just 1, 3 and 7. 

Pup #1









#3









And #7









A group shot without number 3








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Sweet boy Ozzy was there today and what a difference since the last time I took him out. He is the bait puppy that was absolutely terrified at his first adoption. When he was found he was covered in blood and lifeless. The woman that found him thought he was actually dead until she got closer. Now he is a lively little bugger and a cookie monster! I mean seriously, look at that face.

















Mookie was there and looking more handsome than ever.









And this is Gabby. I thought I had a picture of her when she was a baby, but I can’t seem to find it. She stayed tiny for forever and then all of a sudden she’s grown up.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This silly little guy is Gizmo.. Yep another Gizmo. He is a Pomeranian/ Chihuahua mix and man is he a stinker. If you ever so much tug on his leash he will scream. I don’t mean a squeal, but you may as well sound the alarms. It made me jump the first time he did it outside. He made it echo…

















Now the two on the outside are the pups left from the Lab/Boxer litter we got in.. Who is that in the middle you ask? 








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

That would be Prissy. 
She is said to be 8 weeks old, but I think she is between 6 and 7 weeks old. She reminds me a lot of Runzel when I brought her home. She still looks undeveloped. 

















And while it’s a crappy picture, this is Oaky and the three lab mix puppies. After seeing Oak again she is TINY! I remember her being a lot bigger, but she is the size of these 3 month old Lab mixes.








** ALL done Have a great week**​


----------



## digits mama

Today was a bittersweet one. Peaches is a beautiful girl..I do hope she has a wonderful family wherever she is..

So many fabulous pictures that I would take them all home today. Ozzy is my favorite face today though.


----------



## Renoman

Nice job again Teddie. All the pups are getting so big. #7 has stolen my heart though.


----------



## Sonn84

Oh poor Peaches I hope someone fantastic found her. My favorite this time around is Mookie lol I would snatch him up in a second. But I also like Prissy and Gizmo (he reminds my of my Ziggy lol) and Ozzy


----------



## Inga

People make me crazy mad. I hate running into the "I could care less" types of people. We get that here a lot too. We ask people what happened to their dogs and they answer that "oh it got hit by a car" most often it is just like the 50 dogs before them and the people just run out and get another one to replace it. I just want to cry. We used to have a DO NOT ADOPT list at the shelter I volunteered at. The reasons were for things like that. People just do not see dogs as alive, they see them as things. If there was some way to change that it would be a happier place for dogs. Keep up the good work Teddie. Christmas is coming and unfortunately in the world of rescue that means MORE Christmas puppies that will be needing to find homes when their loser owners can't find homes for them before the holidays.


----------



## Shaina

I think Oaky would much rather be out of that crate and playing...still a cutie 

Pups #1&3 are even cuter now than they were in their previous pics. Gizmo's face cracks me up for some reason...Levi and Boomer are cute as well, glad they found homes but can still play 

Thanks Rux


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I got off early today so I headed towards the adoption. It was a pretty slow day, but two dogs were adopted. Buster went along today and did wonderful. He loved all the dogs and everyone loved him. He was called beautiful a gazillion times. 

First is Cinnamon; she always makes me smile, but today she had me laughing hysterically. I found a pair of plastic kid’s glasses, the super glittery ones outside and went on a search. They were either too big or too small for most of the dogs, but Cinnamon was the perfect fit. I took her outside and she let me put them on as if she’d done this a million times. I think she makes for a fabulous glam star! 

















And of course I had to take my Mookie baby out. He would wiggle his bum in his crate every time I walked past him and give me this huge grin. How could I not take him out? So we walked around the back of the building and he got loved on by a little girl passing by, then we played in the grass. Every time I’d jump both feet off the ground, I tell him up, he’d jump up, wrap his arms around my wait (he’s almost as tall as me when he stands), and would cover me in kisses. Then I’d tell him off and he’d go into a sit; made me very proud. He’s another that has stolen my heart.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is John Henry; an 8-10 week old mix of some sort. He was abandon in a house/apartment along with PJ. He is a rolly polly puppy and such a love bug! He absolutely loves to play with other dogs and there is a 99.9% chance he’s going to be a lap dog when he gets bigger. His foster is saying he’s a mastiff mix, but he’s not that big for being 10 weeks nor does he have big feet. Not that it means a whole lot, but I can’t see him getting to be really huge. 
























*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

PJ is a 5 week old (possible) Chihuahua mix. The poor baby is working on putting on weight, but that’s not holding her back from starting out as well as possible. She loves to be right near you so she can get warm and fall asleep. 









I was carrying PJ around in my hoodie and my sister thought it was cute. She was SOOO nice and warm! She was laying there maybe 30 seconds and she was out like a light.









But look how tiny she is. How could some one abandon that baby? 








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Chow Chow (yes that’s her name.) might be CC now, is a chow mix. I don’t know her full story, but she was found with an in bedded collar that is now in the process of healing. She’s still learning the ropes and getting used to real human affection. I’m sure it’s strange going from being in so much pain, to some one only wanting the best for you.









A picture of her neck









Bradley isn’t new, but I’m not sure if I’ve ever posted him before. He’s a kooky little guy, but a great dog. He was found stray and is now in a foster home. He’s a Chihuahua mix, but we’re not sure with what. If anything you’re sure to be entertained when you’re around him.









And Carly has done a lot of growing. I think the last time I posted pictures of her she was still a little puppy. 








*A Couple More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Ange; he’s always so photogenic, but it looks like he’s been getting into some fights. I took him out back and noticed his ear is all stitched up. There is a whole piece of his ear missing. 

















Oh yeah and Buster says he had a lot of fun today!!!!








Have A Great Weekend and thank you for looking ​


----------



## dinki2

Omg so many beautiful dogs, while going thru this thread Buster literally looks like one of the pups from our female GSD mixed breed litter lol. Only if I knew who the father was tho, as she actually was pregnant when we rescued her "unknowing to us tho".


----------



## Sonn84

This thread is TORTURE!!!! In a good way lol I want them all!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Sorry I’m a tad bit late in getting these pictures uploaded. Not many dogs were at the adoption once I got there. So I only got a few, but for a little change I’ve got cat pictures. I can never get pictures in the cat room because of the lighting.

Some of you may remember JD. He came in as a puppy a while back, but he came down with mange and went completely bald. Fortunately he’s gotten over the mange, but he has yet to be adopted. He is now an adult, but my goodness is he one handsome boy!
Here is his puppy picture.









And him today









He is super shy though!

















*more*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Two weeks ago when I went out to help Angie I got a chance to meet one of her newer fosters. His name is Lucas and he’s about 3 months old now. He was eaten alive by fleas by the time she found him, but made a full recovery. Within 2 weeks though he’s come down with mange too; so he’s turning into a pink pig.

He’s still cute in my eyes though… I wanted to bring him home because I can see him being a Jr. Britches.









And I couldn’t help but take this picture.. look at his face. Lol









The woman that adopted Oreo the cocker spaniel brought her other dog up yesterday. He’s a white Schnauzer and such a good dog. She calls him her work buddy because he goes every where with her when she can take him. Oreo can be to hyper to take with her to work and be around a bunch of people. So while Coco is gone, Oreo gets to go to doggy daycare.









*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And Chili, the pitty that is in a wheel chair, she passed all her tests with flying colors and is now a Certified Paws Partner. Her owners say she absolutely lights up when she sees some one that is hurt. Almost like she knows it’s her job to put a smile on their faces. 









A picture of her badge









And a weird angled shot of Cinnamon









*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Onto the kitty cat pictures..

This is Snowball and he feels just like a big bag of cotton balls. He is a cuddly, smoosh of a cat. So much that I wouldn’t mind bringing him home and I’m not a cat person. Lol
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The rest of the cats I don’t know their names, but they are all with the same foster mom. These are four of the cats that were in that picture I posted a while back. It was a big crate full of kittens. 

One male and one female are polydactyl; meaning they have 6 toes.

The male poly was my favorite because he acted more like a dog than a cat. He wanted to be in my lap or is head in the palm of my hand. When I said I liked him, his foster mom said she felt the earth shake. Lol she knows that’s a huge compliment if I say I like a cat. 

















A picture of his feet.









This is the female poly and she’s a little diva. She sat in the corner most of the say cleaning herself or giving looks to the other cats. 








*more*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

The other male and female are not polydactyl, but they’re both sweet cats. I couldn’t get pictures of the fourth, but he is all black.








*All done* Thanks for looking​


----------



## Dieselsmama

Those are awesome shots Ted, JD has turned into a handsome young boy. and you're right Lucas is a cutie, can't wait for updated pics as he grows his coat back! The female polydactyl is the spitting image of our Kalli cat, right down to the description of her personality LOL


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Since I missed last week and didn’t post pictures, I’m going to include some of those too. Adoptions have been going up and down; we have a busy week and then we have a slow one. So I will get right to the pictures.

Abbner and Abbot are growing like weeds; they are obviously bully mixes. These are the only two left from the “Boxer/Lab” litter. They look nothing like Lab/Boxer mixes anymore; they are going be wonderful dogs with the proper training. Both are smart and willing to learn.

Abbner

















Abbot
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is Larry one of three poodles pulled from a puppy mill. He is around 4years old and pretty shy, but coming out of his shell a little more each day.









It was cold out last week so his foster mom put him in a hot pink sweater. It was very sad to see. lol









And this is Snoopy; also dressed in a pink sweater because it was too cold for potty trips.









Burbon was rescued with Larry and Snoopy.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Some of you may remember PJ from my last post. She was found with Henry in an empty apartment. She was supposed to be 8-10 weeks old a few weeks ago, but she looked to be around 5 weeks old. Well now that it’s been about 2-3 weeks she looks to be 8 weeks, but not a Chihuahua mix. She looks to be mostly pit and a cutie at that. She was adopted today.









Does that look like the body of a Chihuahua to you? 









Mr. Handsome himself also known as Ainge. 









His ear has patched up quite nicely.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Carlie Simon was happy to be there. She has been with us since she was 8 weeks old and we can’t figure out why neither her brother James nor has she been adopted.









She’s not just gorgeous; she’s also as smart as she can be









Coco was there today. That little love nut! She melts my heart every time I see her. She’s been through so much in such a short life yet she loves everyone she comes across.









Look at that tongue. Hehe








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Stella my girl, my rescue heart dog, the one I wish I could take. She has been with us for oh I don’t know, a year or so. She was found with a litter of 10 puppies and has been regaining her life back bit by bit. For some reason since the first adoption drive she came to we have had this special connection and bond. When I don’t go to an adoption I hear how upset she was that day and when I do go she is the first dog I take out to the field. The rest of the time she’s inside and I walk by her she makes sure I know she’s watching. We just light up around each other and if it were possible; she’d be home asleep on the couch with me. I hope when that time comes when I’m able to get my next dog I can find one as fabulous as she is. 

We just lay out in the grass for a while, walk the field, and walk around the block. 

















My sister went last week and I didn’t get off work fast enough so she took this picture to show how upset Stella was..









Here she is playing with the last puppy from her litter that is up for adoption.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This is Hoss the very last puppy from the Husky/Shepherd mixed litter. He actually got an excellent application today and is 90% adopted. It looks like a great home.









Yes that’s his tongue









This is Thumper an 8 year old Pekingese who was rescued from the same puppy mill as Snoopy, Larry, and .. He was a breeding machine and it shows in the condition of his health. His teeth are crumbling from the inside out and he is has cataracts on both eyes. However he is one of the sweetest dogs I’ve ever met. Coming straight from a situation like that he is a wonderful boy that needs some where to rest his hat for the rest of his life.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Sweet Baby James is Carlie’s brother. He is also extremely smart and should have been adopted long ago. 









Waiting for belly rubs









This is Coby, he was adopted out today too. Into a wonderful home where he will be spoiled rotten and loved to pieces. His fosters were really pulling for this home and thankfully everything checked out to be great.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Precious also got a good application today and will probably go to her new home within the week. 









Mookie never lets me get away without taking him outside for a walk, some love, hugs and of course let him slime my face. Ick! He stands almost as tall as me when he stands on his back hind legs. I’m 5’4 so not the tallest, but a lot of people don’t seem to be able to control him. I’m little and he listens to me. When I see some one twice my size try to walk him and he’s pulling them all over.. it makes me laugh. 

You can see his patches from his HW treatment








* All done * Thank you for looking this week!​


----------



## Mr Pooch

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> And him today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This thread is a breath of fresh air Ted

JD is awesome!! such a looker!

What breed is he?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mr Pooch said:


> This thread is a breath of fresh air Ted
> 
> JD is awesome!! such a looker!
> 
> What breed is he?


JD is a Boxer/Pit mix.


----------



## Shaina

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> This is Hoss the very last puppy from the Husky/Shepherd mixed litter. He actually got an excellent application today and is 90% adopted. It looks like a great home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Mr. Hoss is adorable...wow lol. I hope his new home works out well!​


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Such a great group this week Teddie. Thanks for taking the time to share their lives with us. Coco is stunning, as is Stella. I wish I cold come and save them both


----------



## BentletheYentle

If I were in TX, I would love to come take Sweet Baby James into a forever home...what a handsome boy!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This week was full of new dogs for the New Year. I’m not sure if that’s a good thing or not, but they are much more happy with their foster than where they were before.

Katie is a 6 month old AST; her pictures don’t do her justice and she looks pretty darn adorable in them. She’s a gentle girl that would much rather plop down in your lap than stand on her own four feet. Her coloring is just gorgeous!

















Emma is living in the same foster home as Katie. At only 4 months old she is already a little jumping bean. Though yesterday I noticed she possibly has hip dysplasia and it doesn’t look good. When she walks, let alone runs, her legs drop underneath her. I’m not sure what will happen since it’s this bad and she’s only 4 months old. That is a $600 to $1000 surgery that her foster doesn’t have. I’ve been trying to brain storm. 
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

These are two of 8 Brussels griffons that have/are coming in from a puppy mill. 

I made sure to cut their nails and cut away the mats from their eyes. I took these before I did that so he was cleaned up after.

















This squirly guy is the most outgoing of the four that are in right now. The others are super shy and still not used to human interaction. Oh no, not this guy. He was crawling on my back, running and jumping on me, trying to chew my camera strap.. ugh lol I would have brought him home if I could. He’d keep Ted on his toes.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And then Cara who is not up for adoption, but is owned by the lady that works next door at the dog wash. I go over there every week to tell them high and love on Cara. 
















That's all for this week. Thank you for looking!! Happy New Year​


----------



## pugmom

Awww....I wanna see pictures of the Brussels all cleaned up


----------



## MissMutt

Katie has such a pretty face. *steals*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

It has been…all most a month since the last time I posted pictures. I got off work early today so I got to the adoption as fast I could. Now I don’t know any of the new dogs names, but I did get plenty of pictures. I’ll know their names later on when I get the info to put on the site. 

As soon as I walked into the adoption drive my eyes, maybe my heart, was drawn to a cream colored Pekingese. I snatched her up out of her crate and took her outside, she was super scared, but more than willing to lay in my lap. She looks like a fluffy slug.



























*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This little man I have no idea what he is, but outgoing is his middle name. A treat whore and a lap snuggler, he is well on his way of winning over every heart he meets.



















This girl is new, her name is Jasmine, and she was found on the street. Her foster mom had just picked her up from a vet office and there she was at the adoption. A great personality; with a past that only she knows. She has had puppies in the past and she’s quite a bit under weight.


















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Four of the Brussels all groomed:

This boy got an app right after I brought him back inside.



































*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Two “Chinese crested powder puffs” which I think look like Schnoodles. They are puppy mill dogs like the griffons so still shy and not sure about their surroundings. 

He is about 5-6 months old



















He is around 1-2 years old judging by his teeth

















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This guy looks to be a heeler/ JRT mix, but I’m not sure. He’s only about 15-20 pounds and full grown; yet he has the coloring of a red heeler mix. 










This is a handsome beagle boy that has most likely been adopted. It was nice to see him so relaxed. 








*Take care until next time* Thanks for looking!​


----------



## Inga

*well for all those folks that say you can't get small breeds in rescue hopefully they will see this. Young, small breeds too. I hope they all get loving homes very very soon.*


----------



## Sonn84

I love the “Chinese crested powder puffs” they have wild man hair lol


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> *More*​



Awww...he's soooo cute!


----------



## Trelaboon

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Moose has been with us for a little while, but this was only his second adoption. He's been going through heartworm treatment and next week will be his last round. He's doing fantastic and coming along beautifully. He's an Australian Shepherd/ Saint Bernard mix and very skinny at 60 pounds. He was one of my new favorites because of his personality. And he's got a nub.. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE*



That's probably the coolest looking dog i've ever seen. I know this is like over a year old, but honestly...if I for one second could have a chance at that dog, i'd take him. Beautiful dog....that makes me wish I could stumble across a St. Australian Bernard. Haha. That would be a way cooler cross than all of these stupid Labradoodle types. (sorry you Labradoodle folk, nothing personal)


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Trelaboon said:


> That's probably the coolest looking dog i've ever seen. I know this is like over a year old, but honestly...if I for one second could have a chance at that dog, i'd take him. Beautiful dog....that makes me wish I could stumble across a St. Australian Bernard. Haha. That would be a way cooler cross than all of these stupid Labradoodle types. (sorry you Labradoodle folk, nothing personal)


That one post is probably a year old, but I update this thread all the time. So no worries on posting a quote that's old. I was just posting new dogs a little over a week ago and try to update as much as possible.

Moose is actually still with us, he's yet to be adopted.   He is an awesome dog!


----------



## Trelaboon

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> That one post is probably a year old, but I update this thread all the time. So no worries on posting a quote that's old. I was just posting new dogs a little over a week ago and try to update as much as possible.
> 
> Moose is actually still with us, he's yet to be adopted.   He is an awesome dog!


Wow, how old is he? That's strange to me that he hasn't been snatched up...does he have temperment issues or problems living with other dogs or what? I would expect someone to scoop up a dog like that really fast. Haha...I would seriously love to get him...I think Texas is like 16 hour drive for me though lol. I just realized how far you are.

EDIT: Haha. Actually...it's over 19 hours, I just checked. lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Trelaboon said:


> Wow, how old is he? That's strange to me that he hasn't been snatched up...does he have temperment issues or problems living with other dogs or what? I would expect someone to scoop up a dog like that really fast. Haha...I would seriously love to get him...I think Texas is like 16 hour drive for me though lol. I just realized how far you are.
> 
> EDIT: Haha. Actually...it's over 19 hours, I just checked. lol


You'd think right?!? 

He lives with several other dogs, but can be picky about his friends. 

Most of the people that come into adoptions around here want small dogs. So a 60-80 pound full grown dog gets passed up quite a bit. We never give up though, he'll be with his foster until he gets adopted. Some of our dogs we've had for 4-5 years; that home comes up at some point. 

Out of state adoptions are hard for us unless you've adopted before and we can get in contact with them. We like to do home visits with our fosters to know where they're going.. makes it hard when you don't live close. lol


----------



## Mr.bigs mama3

ive just spent about an hour looking at all the doggy pics and the storys with them I think it went back to jan 08 I fell in love with one I think you said cooper the little boxer with one eye so cute I had one almost identical to him his name was tito and some one took him from us last year he was about 6 months my husband found him on the side of the rode he was the sweetest dog ever we still miss so much my little girl thinks he moved to hawaii and has a family now not sure were she got that but I pray its true ..hahaha love all the pics you guys do amazing things with all the animals

Ive never seen a brussels until a few weeks ago A lady who lives down the rode from me fosters dogs and finds homes for them shes brought a many of them to my house and ive helped her find homes for several of them my self included our peikignese mooshoe was one. anyways she brought a lil brussels to me and my aunt has her now and the 2nd pic you have looks just like the one she has her name is ruby they are funny little dogs


----------



## Laurelin

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> This little man I have no idea what he is, but outgoing is his middle name. A treat whore and a lap snuggler, he is well on his way of winning over every heart he meets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Um... you can send that one to me. ​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Do you guys remember PJ? You can see her puppy pictures on page 26 (post #511) I was able to make it up to the adoption and this gorgeous pup struck my eye. I walked over to read her bio and low and behold it was PJ! She’s grown sooooo much!!!









She is growing up to be one beautiful dog.









Kaylie is new since the last time I went to an adoption. She is only a pup, but she managed to bruise my wrist and also pull a muscle in my shoulder. I walked her fine, but once I sat in the grass she practically pulled me back up onto my feet. She’d be great to teach weight pulling or give her a spring pole! 









She was eating a cookie








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I don’t remember this little ladies name, but she wasn’t so sure about me. 









Elvis made me laugh while I had him out and he got his name because of his snaggle lip. He wasn’t sure about me either, but after I held him and made it clear I wasn’t going to hurt him he did pretty well.


























*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

This cookie monster is Mr. Wheaton. Yep you guessed it; he’s a Wheaton Terrier. He is a puppy mill rescue and is extremely dog aggressive. So much so he’s had the middle of his nose ripped clean off. It’s healed now, but he can’t be within so many feet of another dog without going absolutely crazy. 









His nose
















*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

And this was the last little doggy I walked.. well really carried and then sat next to. She would not for the life of her walk. I probably wouldn’t if I were that terrified either. 

















Thanks for looking! If you've got the time you might like to take a gander at my other thread :
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/47578-gaining-trust-neglected.html#post497241


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Do you guys remember PJ? You can see her puppy pictures on page 26 (post #511) I was able to make it up to the adoption and this gorgeous pup struck my eye. I walked over to read her bio and low and behold it was PJ! She’s grown sooooo much!!!


OOOOOH, look at PJ. She was SUCH a GORGEOUS puppy. She's really grown into a beautiful dog. Look at those eyes...they were piercing as a puppy too.


----------

